# Knitting Tea Party - 15th to 17th July



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)

It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand and Tea Time in LA. It's also midnight at the Sachsenring where I wish I was for this year's German round of MotoGP, I hope everyone has had a fun week. It's time to have a cuppa and a natter as the virtual tea trolley gets pushed round the globe.

Well after a hectic week for me, chasing all over the place, I'm hoping for a quiet weekend. I've three or four little projects to complete, the weather forecast for the UK is dreadful, so I'm hoping to watch the MotoGP on television, pick up my needles for the first time ths week, chart a few motifs I've been toying with to see whether they'll work and generally relax.

In the UK it's the beginning of the 'Summer Holiday Season', universities finished for the year a week or so ago and schools have either broken up, or are about to, for the Summer. I did find time this week to visit the barber and also my colourist, my way of not dealing with my mid-life crisis. The conversations were that great salon staple, "Are you going away this year?", snip, "Anywhere nice?" snip, snip. So I thought it would be fun to hear what people's plans are, 'vacaton or staycation' seems to be a popular topic. I'll be nipping over The Channel for a few days, a couple of times during the Summer and also going to enter the timewarp that is the Isle of Wight marooned somewhere in the 1960s. I haven't been there for years, it's very picturesque and has an interesting history with lots of thngs to do when it rains.

For this week's receipt, I thought I'd give you the very simple dish I made this evening, courgettes are starting to appear and this is a great way to use them.

Enjoy
Dave

*Courgette and Lemon Pasta*
_Serves: 2_

_Ingredients:_
5 oz (150g) pappardelle pasta
1 teaspoon olive oil
1 medium courgette (zucchini), grated
1 clove garlic, finely chopped
finely grated zest and juice of one large lemon
3 tbs ricotta cheese

_Method:_
Cook the pasta in boiling, salted water for 10 minutes.

Heat the oil in a pan, stir in the grated courgette and garlic and cook for about 3 minutes over a medium heat.

Add the lemon and ricotta cheese and stir well to combine.

Drain the pasta and stir in the courgette mixture and season with black pepper.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand and Tea Time in LA. It's also midnight at the Sachsenring where I wish I was for this year's German round of MotoGP, I hope everyone has had a fun week. It's time to have a cuppa and a natter as the virtual tea trolley gets pushed round the globe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Since the zucchini is grated, I'm guessing this would be a good use of the inside of the zucchini when it is removed for the making of stuffed zucchini. I'm always sad to see my darling just throw the insides away when he's making stuffed zucchini. This is one recipe I'll be doing!

Thanks, Dave!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Since the zucchini is grated, I'm guessing this would be a good use of the inside of the zucchini when it is removed for the making of stuffed zucchini. I'm always sad to see my darling just throw the insides away when he's making stuffed zucchini. This is one recipe I'll be doing!
> 
> Thanks, Dave!


You can ether use them peeled or unpeeled. With small ones, I use them unpeeled. Don't let him throw the insides away, roughly dice and freeze them to go into stews and casseroles. I can't stand waste either!

Dave


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello Dave and DragonTearsofLove. I have been anxiously awaiting today's teaparty; even PMed Dave, which you can ignore now, to find the link. THANKS for the wonderful recipe; will definitely try this week.

I need help with a pattern. Is there anyone here that can assist me. I'm attempting my first afghan. I know how to do cables but for some reason this just isn't making sense to me.


Stitch Guide: Cable (uses 4 sts) Slip next 2 stitches onto cable needle and hold in back of work, K2 from left needle, K2 from cable needle.

Rows 1-5: Knit across

Row 6 (Right side): K5, P2, K2, P2, (K4, P2, K2, K2, P2) across to last 5 sts, K5

Row 7: K 7, P2, (K2, P4, K2, P2) across to last 7 sts, K7

My question is...do the stitches ...do I continue across with the entire set of stitches or JUST with what is in the parentheses.

I've looked at the entire pattern and througout the pattern the stitches in the parentheses varries AND when it is the cable stitch it specifically says to work the cable so I know it isn't part of the cable. I know that is other patterns there is an asterick (*) after saying from * to *...But not on this pattern.

Thanks for your help. The pattern is from Big Book of Quick Knit Afghans by Leisure Arts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

As much as I love having my 5 grandkids living with us I must say I am looking forward to the next 5 days of quiet while they are visiting their father. The house is startlingly quiet right now with just my youngest teen (17) and hubby here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I am sure lots of zuchinni recipes will be added to this week's tea trolley. No big vacation for us this year--just a trip up to WI to visit our son & wife and maybe a trip back to Springfield, IL for the State Fair -- I love going to the fair and seeing all of the projects submitted for judging. The County Fair was the hightlight of our summers growing up and getting to the State Fair was a BIG deal...brings back lots of good memories and I always have to sit in on the Jersey Dairy Cow showing to see if I still have the chops to pick the best of breed. I'm looking forward to it.

Have a nice tea and I'll check in again when we get back on Sunday!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

From looking at what you wrote. 

Row 6: K5,K2,P2, *(k4,p2,k2,k2,p2,) repeat across to last 5 sts, k5. 

Is this correct? What is the name of the pattern? I will have to check my bookcase. Bitsey


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's correct Bitsey. Thanks for your help. The pattern is from Big Book of Quick Knit Afghans by Leisure Arts. It is #17 Alluring.



Bitsey said:


> From looking at what you wrote.
> 
> Row 6: K5,K2,P2, *(k4,p2,k2,k2,p2,) repeat across to last 5 sts, k5.
> 
> Is this correct? What is the name of the pattern? I will have to check my bookcase. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry I do not hasve that book. I have big needle afghans instead. But I did go through it. If that is the way the pattern is written with the asterick, then that mean repeat from the asterick until further instructed. Or until the last 5 stitches. Why don't you try a small patch and see how it turns out. So far, at least to me it isn't making sense. What does row 8 and 9 say? Bitsey


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

settleg 
Yes you will repeat the stitches in the () until you reach the last 5 sts.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Greetings from NC. This week has just been me and my big puppy, Digby. DH is a truck driver and on the road....well, he was till his truck broke down. He is stuck somewhere in IL till Monday. All I know is this is costing us a LOT of money. Owning your own truck has it's ups and downs. We are having a BIG down this month :thumbdown: . The weather has been hot and humid....typical this time of year in the south. Enjoy your week and thanks for hosting another tea party


----------



## Tarheel Julie (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey All! This is my first time to join the Tea Party even though I have been keeping up with the discussions over the past several weeks. Thanks for the recipe Dave - we are just in the midst of zuccini season here and they are everywhere!

Settleg, my inclination is to just repeat the stitches in parentheses. Have you tried counting it out? How does it compare if you just repeat the parentheses stitches as opposed to repeating the entire row? (Does that make sense???) Anyway, good luck - let us know.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> settleg
> 
> THANK YOU! I appreciate your help. I promise to post a picture when I get it finished. Now to put to use the next 5 days of quiet! LOL


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Can't believe I am at the Tea Party so early! It is almost 6:00 here in Texas, and still over 100 degrees. No rain, which is desperately needed. I am making great progress on my second pair of socks. The only problem is that I stayed up all night and have yet to go to bed! I just get so involved in my knitting, plus I do have a tendency to be a night owl. Moved my mother into an assisted living home this week. I think it will be good for her, but added to my stress level. Plan on watching the Rangers tonight, but they don't start until 9:00, which makes for another long night. Looking forward to spending time at the Tea Party. Thanks Dave for heading up this event!


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

You just repeat the bits that are in parentheses. Then do the remaining stitches as it says. I'm sure you'll do just fine.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice newsy little tea party! The recipe looks yummy. Though I think I'll do it with lime instead of lemon. I always like it better for some reason. Anyway, can't wait to try it. Thanks!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi dragontearsoflove, building a stage sounds energetic, indoors or out? What kind of event is it for?

Hope you like the pasta dish, we all need a few quickie dishes we can make on busy days or when we really don't feel like doing much cooking.

Dave


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Good morning all from a very overcast and wet sydney saturday morning. This week I have finished the toddler cardigan that I started and have started a 3x3 rib scarf for my fil. 
Here is the recipe for zucchini slice to add to the tea trolley.

Zucchini slice

Ingredients for 4-6

2-3 medium zucchini, grated
1 onion, chopped
150g lean ham, chopped
1 cup grated cheese
1 cup self raising flour
6 eggs, beaten
Preheat oven to 180 degrees or 350 farenheight

Mix all ingredients together in a large bowl, pour into a greased baking tray approx 28cmjx18cm (any dish that allows the mix to fill it so the slice will be about and inch thick)
Place in the oven and cook for 25-30 minutes or until set when you insert a knife and lightly golden.
Slice and serve hot or cold with salad. 

ps you need the self raising flour to help it rise if you don't have it use 1 cup of plain flour sifted with 
1 Teaspoon of baking powder
Off to the movies today to see Harry Potter!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Cin said:


> Nice newsy little tea party! The recipe looks yummy. Though I think I'll do it with lime instead of lemon. I always like it better for some reason. Anyway, can't wait to try it. Thanks!


I think lime would make a nice variation, I've always stuck with the traditional version which comes from the North West of Itay, I'll have to try it myself one day, thanks for the suggestion.

Dave


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I LOVE/Hate it when I get so involved with my knitting that I forget to eat or sleep. I get so excited about some projects that I lose myself in them. I do this mostly at night when all my charges are asleep. Quietly creating in my comfy chair.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

No. . . . . .thank you! It looks lovely. My mouth is watering just reading it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I spent several hours today at a friends harvesting from her garden. Came home with an enormous amount of fresh basil, tomatoes, and green beans. She also gave me a very easy, tasty pesto recipe so I thought I'd share it with you. I don't know where she got it from (probably internet) but all I know is it is delicious. I've got my daughter plucking the leaves now so I can make it up. My friend freezes it in plastic ice cube trays then pops them out and puts them in a freezer bag and back into the freezer. It makes just the right amount to add to soups and sauces.

Pesto  Ina Garten
Ingredients
	1/2 cup walnuts 
	3 tablespoons chopped garlic (9 cloves) 
	5 cups fresh basil leaves, packed 
	1 teaspoon kosher salt 
	1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
	1 1/2 cups good olive oil 
	1 cup freshly grated Parmesan
Directions
Place the walnuts, pignolis, and garlic in the bowl of a food processor fitted with a steel blade. Process for 30 seconds. Add the basil leaves, salt, and pepper. With the processor running, slowly pour the olive oil into the bowl through the feed tube and process until the pesto is thoroughly pureed. Add the Parmesan and puree for a minute. Serve, or store the pesto in the refrigerator or freezer with a thin film of olive oil on top.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi everybody. I'm back from a wonderful trip to Chicago to visit my daughter and her large extended family. She has an amazing neighborhood in Wicker Park. The neighbors are all about the same age and they are always doing things together. One night all the kids and quite a few adults were watching movies from a projector in the back yard. I got to teach three girls, one my granddaughter, to cast on and knit garter stitch. They were knitting til midnight. What fun that was. Missed two tea parties though. Fortunately I won't miss this one.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Hi everybody. I'm back from a wonderful trip to Chicago to visit my daughter and her large extended family. She has an amazing neighborhood in Wicker Park. The neighbors are all about the same age and they are always doing things together. One night all the kids and quite a few adults were watching movies from a projector in the back yard. I got to teach three girls, one my granddaughter, to cast on and knit garter stitch. They were knitting til midnight. What fun that was. Missed two tea parties though. Fortunately I won't miss this one.


Hi Maryanne, glad you had fun.

Must tell you, we tried your _Vaca Frita_ a little while back and it's a hit! With the leftovers, we stirred in some blitzed tinned tomatoes, put spoonfuls of the mixture into ramekins, topped it with an egg and a spoonful of double cream and baked them in the oven, made a great breakfast dish!

Dave


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

maryanne
Sounds like you had a grand time. Movies outside is great fun and knitting too...wow. Good to have you back.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> I spent several hours today at a friends harvesting from her garden. Came home with an enormous amount of fresh basil, tomatoes, and green beans. She also gave me a very easy, tasty pesto recipe so I thought I'd share it with you. I don't know where she got it from (probably internet) but all I know is it is delicious. I've got my daughter plucking the leaves now so I can make it up. My friend freezes it in plastic ice cube trays then pops them out and puts them in a freezer bag and back into the freezer. It makes just the right amount to add to soups and sauces.
> 
> Pesto  Ina Garten
> Ingredients
> ...


Quantity of pignolis ??


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Hi dragontearsoflove, building a stage sounds energetic, indoors or out? What kind of event is it for?
> 
> Hope you like the pasta dish, we all need a few quickie dishes we can make on busy days or when we really don't feel like doing much cooking.
> 
> Dave


Thanks, Dave. The stage is for a play I'm in the first weekend of August. The play is _Eat, Drink & Be Murdered_ and will be an outdoor venue at a local park. It is a Dinner Murder Mystery Theatre in which we will be serving cake and punch where I play a wacky DJ character. It will be energetic, and exciting. I'll be glad to have the stage building part done, especially if it gets as hot as the weather people claim. It will be a fun play though, and they promised me coffee-I'm not a morning person.

For the other part of your conversation opener-which I missed in my excitement-due to lack of funds this year will be a stay-cation, and I'm only taking off a day or two until Christmas time, then I'm taking of a couple days at a time to fill in the slow days at work.

Tanya


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> For this week's receipt, I thought I'd give you the very simple dish I made this evening, courgettes are starting to appear and this is a great way to use them.


Dave,

That sounds delightful! Randy and I both adore zucchini/courgettes, and will most definitely try that receipt you've shared.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Since the zucchini is grated, I'm guessing this would be a good use of the inside of the zucchini when it is removed for the making of stuffed zucchini. I'm always sad to see my darling just throw the insides away when he's making stuffed zucchini. This is one recipe I'll be doing!
> 
> Thanks, Dave!


I agree with you, Jessica-Jean!!!! I love pretty much every bit of a zucchini and can't stand to waste any of it either!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think the pignolis is a misprint; just called and asked and she said she doesn't put them in at all. I imagine you could put half walnuts half pignolis however.

Quantity of pignolis ??[/quote]


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > I spent several hours today at a friends harvesting from her garden. Came home with an enormous amount of fresh basil, tomatoes, and green beans. She also gave me a very easy, tasty pesto recipe so I thought I'd share it with you. I don't know where she got it from (probably internet) but all I know is it is delicious. I've got my daughter plucking the leaves now so I can make it up. My friend freezes it in plastic ice cube trays then pops them out and puts them in a freezer bag and back into the freezer. It makes just the right amount to add to soups and sauces.
> ...


I think the walnuts are a less expensive substitute.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

We make grilled cheese sandwiches with zucchini slices. YUM! Zucchini is also great in eggs.
Tanya,
Your play sounds like fun. I love local theater. We have The Elm Street Cultural Art group here and some of their shows are as good as the ones in Atlanta. Who wrote your play?


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Can't believe I am at the Tea Party so early! It is almost 6:00 here in Texas, and still over 100 degrees. No rain, which is desperately needed.
> 
> Plan on watching the Rangers tonight, but they don't start until 9:00, which makes for another long night. Looking forward to spending time at the Tea Party.


Pammie,

How hot did it get in your area? Our thermostat read 107F and it is in the shade on our patio. I think DFW read officially 105F. YUCK.

We're going to watch the Rangers/Mariners game, too. Love the Texas Rangers, especially the way they've been playing lately. Wowsers.

Wish I was in Seattle about now, where the game is being played. They said on Fox Sports last night that it was 40 degrees cooler in Seattle than at DFW. 
Sounds good to me.

Love me some Friday night baseball!


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand and Tea Time in LA. It's also midnight at the Sachsenring where I wish I was for this year's German round of MotoGP, I hope everyone has had a fun week. It's time to have a cuppa and a natter as the virtual tea trolley gets pushed round the globe.
> 
> ...


No meat, Dave?? Just kidding. Wouldn't get it for this here meat-eating creature,  ... unless maybe there's meat in the pasta :?:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Greetings from a cold but sunny Adelaide morning (9.30ish) . Warm day today, expecting 15 C. This is actually our average July temeprature but this week has all been under 14, apparently 7 under was the record for July and this week we had 8. July tends to our coldest month.
A few little things to do this morning before off to the footy again- should finish a sock while I am there.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Sutallee and Dave. 

Dave when I make Vaca Frita I get the largest roast that will fit into my pot. The leftovera not only keep and freeze well, they can be used in so many different kinds of dishes you don't ever realize that it's leftovers. It does go very well with tomatoes, and your breakfast receipt sounds yummy.I'm so happy that you liked it. BTW, I make pesto Southern style, with lots of finely chopped pecans. It's absolutely delicious.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi all it is 5pm here in the northwest. I thought I would let all of you know that a couple of days ago I felt like having one of my Lemon Drops. So instead of mixing up a gallon I mixed up enough for 4 drinks. I had some raspberries that were ripe and I threw them in on top. Wow! Talk about good raspberry lemonade! DH and I enjoyed every drop!
Sandy


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

This is one of our favorites that we used to accompany grilled swordfish when we lived in San Diego. The herbs can be substituted out for anything you like. The herb amounts are just to our preference, and more or less can be used depending on what your tastes are.

My mom liked to squeeze half a lemon on the zucchini when she took hers off the grill, and that was quite tasty, too. 

Enjoy!


Grilled Zucchini


INGREDIENTS:
1 Med size zucchini per person
1/2 cup olive oil
2 tsp Fresh Basil (or 1/4 tsp dried flakes)
2 tsp Fresh Oregano (or 1/4 tsp dried flakes)
1 Tbs Melted Butter
Salt & Pepper to taste (optional)

METHOD:

Slice zucchini in half lengthwise and score lengthwise gently with a knife.

Mix oil, butter and herbs in a plastic zip top bag, then place zucchini inside. Marinate for at least 1/2 hour in refrigerator.

Preheat grill to medium (either charcoal, gas, or indoor grill), salt and pepper the zucchini, then place zucchini cut side down on grill. Cook for 3-7 minutes or until done. 

Perfect accompaniment to any dinner. We particularly enjoy it with seafood and poultry.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

No meat, Dave?? Just kidding. Wouldn't get it for this here meat-eating creature,  ... unless maybe there's meat in the pasta :?:[/quote]

My boyfriend will let me get away with no meat, but he'll insist I add mushrooms;-).


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Maelinde, I think it was about that here too. It is 7:40 and still 100! Are you a Mavericks fan? That is my favorite! I am so proud of them. Hope the Rangers make it to the World Series again. They will if they keep this pace up!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> We make grilled cheese sandwiches with zucchini slices. YUM! Zucchini is also great in eggs.
> Tanya,
> Your play sounds like fun. I love local theater. We have The Elm Street Cultural Art group here and some of their shows are as good as the ones in Atlanta. Who wrote your play?


Tony & Mary Lou Productions, I believe. The script is in the truck. I'm taking a short break from it in order to knit. I'm not the character who gets to knit onstage;-).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - "pappardelle" - my ignorance is showing here - is that a brand or a type?

sam


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Hello! Hello! Time for tea. Am finishing up a batch of Japanese Cherry Sun tea, but today brewed some Peach Sun tea so that I'll be ready tomorrow. 

Have been sorting through patterns & yarns this week to plan upcoming knitting projects: an epic task!

Time to invent some din-din. No courgettes on hand. I'll have to explore the kitchen.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey wren..charging in, I think it is a shape of pasta. Bitsey. But then again I have been wrong often.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - "pappardelle" - my ignorance is showing here - is that a brand or a type?
> 
> sam


Sam,
It's like fettucine only wider.


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

That is a type of pasta. It is long like spaghetti but very wide, probably about 1" or more.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> No meat, Dave?? Just kidding. Wouldn't get it for this here meat-eating creature,  ... unless maybe there's meat in the pasta :?:


My boyfriend will let me get away with no meat, but he'll insist I add mushrooms;-).[/quote]

I too would settle for mushrooms, yum! :thumbup:

Anyone have Stuffed Mushroom Script???? Ingrid


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

My boyfriend will let me get away with no meat, but he'll insist I add mushrooms;-).[/quote]

I too would settle for mushrooms, yum! :thumbup:

Anyone have Stuffed Mushroom Script???? Ingrid[/quote]

If I remember, I'll check with my best friend's mom tomorrow at the baby shower. Not sure how much I'll get in edgewise though, this is the first grandbaby for her, and she's invited everyone;-)!


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Tea Drinkers, ...

Does anyone know a good source to buy Matcha?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Thanks Sutallee and Dave.
> 
> I make pesto Southern style, with lots of finely chopped pecans. It's absolutely delicious.


That sounds good maryanne. We live in the middle of a pecan grove so I just might give that a try.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

To all those who would like mushrooms with their zucchini:
I love to make Zucchini Stew.
2-3 six inch zucchinis
1 medium onion
1 can canned tomatoes or 3 chopped fresh tomatoes (including juice from canned tomatoes)
1 can mushrooms or one package of sliced fresh mushrooms (including the juice from the canned mushrooms)
1 stalk sliced celery (optional for taste)
salt and pepper to taste
shredded parmesan cheese
Slice zucchini into 1/4 inch pennies. Chop onion. Sautee zucchini and onions in butter until golden brown. Transfer to pot and add the rest of the ingredients. Simmer 1/2 hour in the canned juices. If fresh tomatoes and mushrooms are used, just add enough tomatoe juice (or V8, or vegetable cocktail) for the ingredients to simmer in.
Ladle into bowls and top with shredded parmesan cheese. I also like to add about 1tsp of sweet basil spice into my pot.
Today I made a jelly coleslaw and took it over for supper to my parents. Mom made pork loins roasted in mushroom soup and onions. For the jelly coleslaw, just make up the Jello jelly powder as per the box instructions and add one cup of shredded cabbage and shredded carrots combined.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> To all those who would like mushrooms with their zucchini:
> How many zucchini?
> 
> Thanks, some of us love mushrooms with almost everything. My James states: :If you can't add mushrooms to an entree', you're not trying."


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Maelinde, I think it was about that here too. It is 7:40 and still 100! Are you a Mavericks fan? That is my favorite! I am so proud of them. Hope the Rangers make it to the World Series again. They will if they keep this pace up!


Hi Pammie! 

I'm not a basketball fan, really. We did go to a Mavericks game a couple of years ago, and it was fun. Randy got free tickets from work, and we sat next to a couple of his coworkers.

I'm anxiously awaiting the first pitch of the Rangers game, though. I've been watching the pre-game show and it was fun.

Baseball is my sport of choice as I've been a fan since I was 1 year old and the San Diego Padres made their major league debut. Haven't really followed the Padres since moving to the D/FW area.

I think the Rangers really have a chance this season to make it to the World Series again. They're playing better baseball than last season - and last season they played exceptionally well.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sadocd said:


> That is a type of pasta. It is long like spaghetti but very wide, probably about 1" or more.


I know it as a noodle because of how wide it is. :thumbup:


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, everyone. I've gotten to the tea party fairly early. I'm staying home this summer. I've got to get some body work done on the geezer mobile. After 20 years and 103,00 miles the floor is getting soft.
Thanks for hosting, Dave.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > To all those who would like mushrooms with their zucchini:
> ...


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - "pappardelle" - my ignorance is showing here - is that a brand or a type?
> 
> sam


Not ignorance, Sam, you just probably have a different name for it. It's a wider flat pasta


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all right ladies and gents - the birthing has begun - we have one so far. i really don't see why she can't have them all at once instead of dragging it out. this one was born about half an hour ago. i'll keep you posted. sam


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

Now, here is the controversy. If you talk to Italians, noodles are those things you put in soup or in a casserole. Most Italians I know ( including my late husband's very Italian family) do not refer to pasta as pasta but instead call it macaroni.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

1artist said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dave - "pappardelle" - my ignorance is showing here - is that a brand or a type?
> ...


Or you will find it in the pasta aisle, and wonder while you've never tried it before;-), maybe because its not in the top five types?


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> dragontearsoflove said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sadocd said:


> Now, here is the controversy. If you talk to Italians, noodles are those things you put in soup or in a casserole. Most Italians I know ( including my late husband's very Italian family) do not refer to pasta as pasta but instead call it macaroni.


Chuckles and smiles, here where I live a noodle is long and flat and is not a tube. Macaroni and penne are tubes. Pasta is anything that made of such ingredients as found in the noodle, pasta, ravioli, penne, shells, etc. Funny how different cultures know the same things by different names. The world sure has many fascinating things in it!


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Sam please post pics of the babies (puppies, right) love little ones.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok, in America(my part)-pasta are nooodles, filled and tubed and flat. noodles are egg noodles or macaroni noodles. 

But the real gripe I have is that I just caught up with a cousin in Austin, TX(who's older than me), and she friended her nieces on facebook, my second cousins. I changed their diapers at 15, and they're in college or finished with it now and young beauties, or toughs, and look too old for that much time to have passed.

I'm thinking: "Once you've changed a child's diaper, shouldn't they stop growing? Then you never have to see them run off to college or get married;-), 'course that's the single-woman, no children in me speaking."


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

My mother and grandmother made jello slaw but also added finely diced celery and thinly sliced cucumber. They also added 1/4 cup vinegar in place of 1/4 cup of the water. The vinegar gives it a little tang. Makes me hungry thinking about this, haven't had it in a long time. I guess I'll have to make it for myself because my family looks at it and says " this is strange ."


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> Ok, in America(my part)-pasta are nooodles, filled and tubed and flat. noodles are egg noodles or macaroni noodles.
> 
> But the real gripe I have is that I just caught up with a cousin in Austin, TX(who's older than me), and she friended her nieces on facebook, my second cousins. I changed their diapers at 15, and they're in college or finished with it now and young beauties, or toughs, and look too old for that much time to have passed.
> 
> I'm thinking: "Once you've changed a child's diaper, shouldn't they stop growing? Then you never have to see them run off to college or get married;-), 'course that's the single-woman, no children in me speaking."


Just think, you wont have to change their diapers while you teach them how to knit and cook and have tea parties!!! chuckles

:-D


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Just think, you wont have to change their diapers while you teach them how to knit and cook and have tea parties!!! chuckles

:-D [/quote]

For that, I am usually grateful, but they grow so darn fast. Even my own nieces and nephews. Just yesterday they were cute babies. I love how their personalities are developing, but some days, you want the placing a brick on their head trick to stop them from growing to work;-).


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sadocd said:


> My mother and grandmother made jello slaw but also added finely diced celery and thinly sliced cucumber. They also added 1/4 cup vinegar in place of 1/4 cup of the water. The vinegar gives it a little tang. Makes me hungry thinking about this, haven't had it in a long time. I guess I'll have to make it for myself because my family looks at it and says " this is strange ."


OK, now you have done it!! made me eager to try this!!! Shopping tomorrow or when the weather breaks to go get the cucumbers and celery. I do love the jelly salads in the summer. Sometimes I will use sliced peaches or fruit salad in the jelly and top with whipped cream in my bowl!! hehe


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

g'night all. I'll try to catch up tomorrow, but I have to be up early in the morning to build that stage. Now I must remember the drill and shake off the melancholy of children growing up before I know it. My youngest brother just turned thirty, and being 3 weeks shy of five years older, I feel the milestones even more. At least he has kids to show him just how it feels;-).


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Since the zucchini is grated, I'm guessing this would be a good use of the inside of the zucchini when it is removed for the making of stuffed zucchini. I'm always sad to see my darling just throw the insides away when he's making stuffed zucchini. This is one recipe I'll be doing!
> 
> Thanks, Dave!


Good grief! The insides are part of the stuffing....at least that is what I have always done. I would be more than sad....you are losing some great taste and nutrition. What does your DH stuff the zucchini with?
Carol (IL)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Since the zucchini is grated, I'm guessing this would be a good use of the inside of the zucchini when it is removed for the making of stuffed zucchini. I'm always sad to see my darling just throw the insides away when he's making stuffed zucchini. This is one recipe I'll be doing!
> ...


My Mom and I sometimes use the larger zucchinis that have tough skin and large seeds. Cut the zucchini lengthwise in half. We scoop out the seeds which are now inedible, and stuff with a stuffing such as you would use in stuffed peppers. Bake uncovered in oven at 350' until done.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand and Tea Time in LA. It's also midnight at the Sachsenring where I wish I was for this year's German round of MotoGP, I hope everyone has had a fun week. It's time to have a cuppa and a natter as the virtual tea trolley gets pushed round the globe.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave, that sounds REALLY good, but I was wondering would leaving out the ricotta alter the taste a lot? It's not that I don't like it, I'm allergic to milk.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Thanks Sutallee and Dave.
> 
> Dave when I make Vaca Frita I get the largest roast that will fit into my pot. The leftovera not only keep and freeze well, they can be used in so many different kinds of dishes you don't ever realize that it's leftovers. It does go very well with tomatoes, and your breakfast receipt sounds yummy.I'm so happy that you liked it. BTW, I make pesto Southern style, with lots of finely chopped pecans. It's absolutely delicious.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

I also forgot the first part. We aren't going anywhere for summer vacation.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hi Maryanne,
I missed the Vaca Frita recipe. Any chance of a repeat? Glad you had a good time in Chicago...sorry we couldn't get together. Looking forward to November. Ww won't be traveling so much then. We're sure to be in town.
Carol (IL)


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> all right ladies and gents - the birthing has begun - we have one so far. i really don't see why she can't have them all at once instead of dragging it out. this one was born about half an hour ago. i'll keep you posted. sam


Yay, puppies!!! Photos please!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hi Dave, that sounds REALLY good, but I was wondering would leaving out the ricotta alter the taste a lot? It's not that I don't like it, I'm allergic to milk.


pattys76

Stuffed zucchini is one of my son's favorite dishes...and he is VERY allergic to milk. I just leave out the cheese, no butter, etc. You know the drill. It works very well. Here is my recipe:
slice zucchini in half lengthwise. Place cut side down on jelly roll pan (you need the edge to contain the juice). Bake about 30 minutes at 350 deg. Turn zucchini over...scrapping up as much of the browned juice as possible. Scoop out insides and SAVE!
In olive oil, saute chopped onion, chopped celery, chopped tomato, reserved zucchini insides. Mix with corn bread stuffing. Fill zucchini shells with stuffing mix. Bake about 30 minutes at 350 deg. Yummy.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Since the zucchini is grated, I'm guessing this would be a good use of the inside of the zucchini when it is removed for the making of stuffed zucchini. I'm always sad to see my darling just throw the insides away when he's making stuffed zucchini. This is one recipe I'll be doing!
> ...


rice and ground meat, then they're cooked in a tomato juice concoction. My constant complaint is that they are too water-tight - the rice stays hard even after hours on the stove-top!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

rice and ground meat, then they're cooked in a tomato juice concoction. My constant complaint is that they are too water-tight - the rice stays hard even after hours on the stove-top!

Jessica-Jean

What about trying using cooked rice? I think that would be good. I'm going to try it.....using the scooped out insides of the zucchini.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thewren remind me what kind of puppies. If I recall correctly they were a fairly large breed known to be rambunctious. I love dogs (and cats). Grew up with my dad raising and training hunting dogs; pointers to be exact.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I just finished knitting my first Baby Suprize Jacket. I thought I would have trouble but sailed right through with no help. How did EZ ever come up with this?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can you post a pic for us to see?



Sutallee Stitcher said:


> I just finished knitting my first Baby Suprize Jacket. I thought I would have trouble but sailed right through with no help. How did EZ ever come up with this?


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Jessica=Jean, i was wondering if you would share your recipe for stuffing zucchini. My DH and i love squash, we usually steam it and add some cheese sauce to it. Also i love to grate it up and add onion, egg and some flour to keep it together and cook with Pam to make squash cakes. We love squash and eat it often and i am always looking for new ways. thanks the southern gal.


Jessica-Jean said:


> Since the zucchini is grated, I'm guessing this would be a good use of the inside of the zucchini when it is removed for the making of stuffed zucchini. I'm always sad to see my darling just throw the insides away when he's making stuffed zucchini. This is one recipe I'll be doing!
> 
> Thanks, Dave!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ok 11:40 - number two

sam


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hi Everyone! I've not been here so early! Love it. I am spending these past few days making soft foods. My DH has a toothache and can't really chew food. He went to the dentist, and now it hurts more than ever! pfui! If anyone has some good and nutritious no-chew recipes, I'd appreciate them. We have made corn meal mush, scrambled eggs, baked tomatoes, etc. Still looking for creative ideas.

I am about half-way through the ruffle scarf that was posted last week. It's so much fun! I forgot to bring my camera attachments so I can't post a picture till we get home to Chicago next week.

It's almost midnight along the southern shore of Lake Erie, the waves are calming down. It is soothing to hear them gently banging into the shore. There is a full moon,,,the temperature is perfect! It's just we two this weekend....no other family. Nice & quiet. 

I'm off to bed....we'll check in in a few hours with my cuppa to see who has said what. Love the tea party!
Carol (IL)


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Good evening everyone from southern New Jersey. 
We were able to sleep with the windows open last night due to a cool front that came thru, lowering the humidity. We're going to try it tonight again, altho it's warmer than last night, with another heat wave on the way over the weekend....so we'll be back in the upper 90s again before too long. 
Love corgettes in any way shape or form, so all the receipts look wonderful. We like to slice ours length-wise, about 1" thick, marinate in lite Caesar salad dressing & grill on the bbq.This also works well with onions, peppers, eggplant.
We usually don't go away in the summertime, as I inherited my parents' home, which is waterfront at the Jersey Shore. Being retired, we have the luxury of being able to travel against the holiday-makers traffic during the season. "Big" trip coming up in late Autumn which I will get to at another time.
Hope to finish covering the toss-pillows for the new setee & chair over the weekend. Bright jeweltone-colored fabrics await......


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

these are going to be labradoodles. my black lab/retreiver and my sil's standard poodle. the first was black - the second white. if she takes as long to have the rest of them i'll be up all night. lol

sam



settleg said:


> Thewren remind me what kind of puppies. If I recall correctly they were a fairly large breed known to be rambunctious. I love dogs (and cats). Grew up with my dad raising and training hunting dogs; pointers to be exact.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok 11:40 - number two
> 
> sam


Looks like you are in for a long night! Grab yourself a "tea" and keep watch for the next one! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is almost 12:15 a.m. Sat. so wish everyone good night as I'm headed to bed. Sam, good luck with the birthing. Will check back in with everyone tomorrow; or rather much later today.
Gwen


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Hi Dave, that sounds REALLY good, but I was wondering would leaving out the ricotta alter the taste a lot? It's not that I don't like it, I'm allergic to milk.
> 
> pattys76
> 
> ...


MMMMMMMMM sounds GOOD!!!!


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

This recipe is from the FoodNetwork. Ina Garten is a celebrity chef on a show called The Barefoot Contessa, Back to Basics.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, it is just after 3pm Saturday here. DH been busy painting a few rooms, I will go and do a bit in a moment. It is a nice change, going from peach on walls and ceilings to white ceilings with a pale green/blue on walls changes with different light.

It has been a good week, lots to do and the evenings to knit - yay !!!DD having a good European vacation and in Norway now, loving it. 

We are in our winter season here so no holidays yet.

Anyway have a good week all. Love the recipes will have a go.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

settleg said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Sutallee and Dave.
> ...


You live in the middle of a pecan grove!!!! How lucky is that......I would get as fat as an old hog. My favorite nut. Oh my!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Hi Maryanne,
> I missed the Vaca Frita recipe. Any chance of a repeat? Glad you had a good time in Chicago...sorry we couldn't get together. Looking forward to November. Ww won't be traveling so much then. We're sure to be in town.
> Carol (IL)


Sure Carol, it,s my favorite Cuban recipe/receipt. Use a large rump roast, brisket or any other cut of beef that can be shredded, Cur off all fat. Place in slow cooker of large pot on stove. Drizzle with a little olive oil. Put either one whole small jar of chopped garlic or one large whole head of garlic chopped, over the meat tnen squeeze the juice of three or four limes over it. Get it hol and then turn it down to low. It should cook til i's very tender and can be pulled apart with two forks. Great with white or yellow rice and black beans, fried plantains and a salad.

Don't skimp on the lime juice or garlic.lIt may seem like a lot but it's not. Don;t salt it til after you shred it. use sea salt and let it sit in the liauid five or ten minutes before serving.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Has anyone read about the windfall for the Weir couple in Scottland?? $280 million lottery winners, woohoo!!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Recipe? You're joking!
Firstly, _I_ don't cook it. It's something my darling does, and he got the directions by phone from a countrywoman. He writes down nothing. He does it by guess and by gorry. 99 times out of a hundred, his cooking is wonderful to eat. That hundredth time ... even the cats won't go near it; we eat at Mc Donald's on those rare occasions.



Southern Gal said:


> Jessica=Jean, i was wondering if you would share your recipe for stuffing zucchini.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

Well, it is 3 am ish here in Georgia (USA) and time to call it a night and get a few hours sleep. Will check back again when the sun comes up.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

sadocd said:


> My mother and grandmother made jello slaw but also added finely diced celery and thinly sliced cucumber. They also added 1/4 cup vinegar in place of 1/4 cup of the water. The vinegar gives it a little tang. Makes me hungry thinking about this, haven't had it in a long time. I guess I'll have to make it for myself because my family looks at it and says " this is strange ."


Oh I love vinegar this sounds so good! What flavor jello did you use? My favorite way to fix jello is lime jello with grated carrots.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Hi Dave, that sounds REALLY good, but I was wondering would leaving out the ricotta alter the taste a lot? It's not that I don't like it, I'm allergic to milk.


You could, but it would be a dfferent texture. Ricotta is available in both sheep's and cow's milk versions, there are also goat's milk based cream cheeses if you are only allergic to one variety.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - "pappardelle" - my ignorance is showing here - is that a brand or a type?
> 
> sam


It's a type of ribbon pasta and comes in versions that are either with, or without, egg. You may have diffculty fnding it in your local _Palace of Hell_ but Italian delis and speciality High Street grocers usually have good selections of quality products.

It's sold in 'nests', below is a photo of a typical 250g (8.8 oz) box of the egg version.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## Sue Prenter (Mar 27, 2011)

Email has just come through re the Tea Party and it is 10 45am in N Ireland (at least it was when I started reading this thread!!) Recipe for what my version of wheaten bread 
150 gms wholemeal flour
100 gms plain flour
50 gms porridge oats
pinch salt 
tablespoon brown sugar
tablespoon bicarb soda
5 pieces ginger chopped (preserved in syrup)
few knobs of butter
250 mls butter milk 

Put all dry ingredients in bowl add butter and chopped ginger with some of the syrup add buttermilk mix into dough pop into loaf tin (which has been greased) and bake in moderate oven 40 mins or so 

I often add in chopped rhubarb or other fruit makes a great loaf to have.........

Have a lovely week end everyone Sue


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

Joining the Tea Party late... as usual! It was a miserable week at work.... nothing but contract negotiations and paying bills...oh yes, and rthere was one lovely application to the state to change classifications in order to bid a job.... 73 pages long, the application was. I think I deserve a weekend of knitting and tea. The weather is beautiful, 80s and sunny with a little breeze, but here in NJ, you can rarely expect the humidity to be comfortable. The zucchini recipe soulds yummy, but the groundhog has ben "sharing" our garden, and this week, it looks like we will be making things with beans... I gues the groundhog doesn't like them... must bew the only thing he doesn't like!!
We will be having visitors today... friends who have a dog that thy are bringing back to the breeder for the annual "come home and visit" day... last year there were 150 people there... so they bring the puppy up here, visit the groomer on their way and take Teddy in all his newly scrubbed glory to the party. I must say, Teddy is a fabulous pup. I am not fond of Bichons in general, but this one is outstanding... he even comes the 3 hours in the car with his "dad" once a month... on haircut day... the groomer is 4 houses away from our office... abd behaves perfectly the whole day. Not bad for a 2 year old!!!

I am reading on, and enjoying your comments... Happy tea party. all. MoMo in NJ


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, I am off to the Galapagos Islands in Sept, New England in October and Las Vegas in November.Usually take my crochet when I am on trips


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

Hi, everyone. It's 8:54 p.m. in Victoria, Australia and I have spent a beautiful day in the garden. We have been on school holidays for two weeks and spent much of the break at our farm in South Gippsland (very near the southern most part of mainland Australia ---Wilson's Promontory) Gale force winds straight off the Antarctic and maximum temperatures of approximately 10 degrees Celcius. Brrrrr! Back in Bairnsdale for the weekend, so no wind and 18 degrees Celcius---go figure how much difference 150 km makes! Love the zucchini recipe--thanks Dave! Back to work on Monday. Why do holidays go so quickly? I just don't get the difference between holidays and term time! My brother is in Rome for his holidays. So I am the boring member of the family... :roll: At least I got to knit most of this past week and have finished front and back of hubby's new jumper (Aussie sweater) Didn't feel guilty at all about staying inside!


----------



## JenniferB (May 11, 2011)

It would seem that you would repeat just the stitches in the parentheses. Looking at the row that has the P2 in the parentheses and then has you knitting 7 at the ed, that mirrors the beginning of the row K7, P2. You will be ending with P2, K7. I would also see if this method equals the number of stitches in the pattern by adding the 16 stitches outside the ( ) to a multiple of the stitches inside the ( ).


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

Sandy said:


> sadocd said:
> 
> 
> > My mother and grandmother made jello slaw but also added finely diced celery and thinly sliced cucumber. They also added 1/4 cup vinegar in place of 1/4 cup of the water. The vinegar gives it a little tang. Makes me hungry thinking about this, haven't had it in a long time. I guess I'll have to make it for myself because my family looks at it and says " this is strange ."
> ...


My mother always used lemon or orange and I do the same. It just seems to go with the vegetables. Just make sure your cabbage is also cut finely.


----------



## JenniferB (May 11, 2011)

Have a great weekend with your knitting.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Good morning everyone! It's 7:30 am in NH, where it is supposed to be sunny and hot all weekend. I'm off to visit Mom in the assisted living home, and will bring along a washcloth to work on while we visit. I was lucky enough to see my grandsons every day this week! We had some great play time, while I babysat, and went to swim lessons, and to see Cars 2. I love summer vacation from school!!! Have a great, safe weekend everyone!


----------



## JenniferB (May 11, 2011)

It would seem that you would repeat just the stitches in the parentheses. Looking at the row that has the P2 in the parentheses and then has you knitting 7 at the end of the row, that mirrors the beginning of the row K7, P2. You will be ending with P2, K7. I would also see if this method equals the number of stitches in the pattern by adding the 16 stitches outside the ( ) to a multiple of the stitches inside the ( ). For example, multiple the 10 stitches inside the ( ) by 9 and you get 90 plus the 16 outside the ( ) fir a total of 106. If that doesn't work, multiple by a different number and add. By the way if you want to check by comparing the other row, it wil have a different multiple because the stitches both inside and outside the ( ) are different on that row. Hope this helps.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I love the tea party and all the recipes. Thanks Fireball Dave. I also love zucchini and will probably be trying all of them. It is 6am here in Mn. I have been up since 5:30am reading all of KP and just getting arouond to the tea party. Today is my Farmers Market day so I will see if anyone has zucchini. Our summers are usually spent picking up and returning some of our grandchildren. Monday I will be flying back to AZ with two of my granddaughters. My stay will be as short as possible 4 days. I hate the heat. My DH won't even do it. Then after I return, put the house back in order (the girls have been here 2.5 weeks), my son and his family will arrive from Nebraska. They will leave their daughter with us for a week. We will take her "up North" to the cabin. It is her favorite place, ours too. Our other granddaughters from AZ spent the week of July 4 with us at the cabin. That is the highlight of their vacation in MN. Summer flies for us, but I love the quiet pace of winter and all the knitting that I can do in my leisure time. Coffee is gone, time to get busy. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning everyone, 4:30 am Sat in N. Idaho, heading off to work in 15 mins .. Got my car back Monday .. WAHOOO !!
My daughter turned 16 on thurs, took her to dinner and sent her with my 13 yr old and a friend to the midnight showing of Harry Potter. Had to go get them at 2:30am, I'm still trying to recoup my sleep. Thank goodness I'm off at 10 today.
My last day of my part time job was Thurs, it will be so nice to spend time with my girls this summer. Can't afford a big vacation, so we will be making day trips. 
Hope everyone has a great weekend, it's time to head to work


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Good morning/afternoon/evening All! Finally got my PC back from Staples. Trying to get used to it after all the 'fixing' they did to it. I'm not very computer literate, so this looks like a challenge for the weekend. The recipes look great! I don't have a garden, but there is a produce stand about a mile from here, and a farmers' market in Frederick City. 
Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

Hello everyone! Hope you had a good week - even though it sounds like it was a frustrating one for MoMo. Bureaucracy is such a pain. Enjoy your weekend and put your feet up! Thanks for the tea party, Fireball Dave. I am anticipating having 2 grandchildren coming for the week. The youngest informed me she has learned how to "finger knit" and she is anxious to share with me! How are the puppies,Sam? thanks for the picture, they are so sweet. I had knee surgery instead of a vacation. My school building is being remodeled so I will be going back early to start arranging my things - school starts the 12th of August. We're in an excessive heat warning here starting this afternoon through next Friday. Yuck! I tend to faint in the heat. 
Well, I'm happy to read all your comments everyone and I hope you have a relaxing weekend! Go USA Soccer in the World Cup tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

MoMo said:


> The weather is beautiful, 80s and sunny with a little breeze, but here in NJ, you can rarely expect the humidity to be comfortable. The zucchini recipe soulds yummy, but the groundhog has ben "sharing" our garden, and this week, it looks like we will be making things with beans... I gues the groundhog doesn't like them... must bew the only thing he doesn't like!!
> 
> I am reading on, and enjoying your comments... Happy tea party. all. MoMo in NJ


Good morning all, thanks for the mention of my garden. I get so excited seeing what veggies will be coming in this week. I have 2 beans I picked and will be getting more now that they've started; a few tomatoes and cherry tomatoes are coming in and I have 2 cucumbers and lots of flowers starting out. I am so excited for the cucumbers. I love the tomatoes-first year for cherry tomatoes for me, but the cucumbers always excite me because they never taste better than fresh from the garden. 
Now I will be off shortly to build that stage; I only hope I rub the sleepies out of my eyes better by then. The tea will help with that, just hope its enough. I already had one cup of coffee today too.


----------



## SassyGirl (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for the recipe will try it. Yea for tge tea party. Hello everyone from here in sunny Florida. Knitting Pine Forest Baby blanket for a friend. Almost finished. Have to make another blanket for another friend. Both work for my daughter at her salon. 
I am a tea drinker, all day!


----------



## ladyhil (Feb 1, 2011)

Morning, it's a beautiful day and I'm missing my knitting. Been two week since I've picked up my needles, life is happening so fast that by the time I think that I'm going to knit something else comes up.

Looking forward to our vacation in August, going to St. Maartin for 2 weeks! Oh to be away from the maddness of everyday living. Why do we allow ourselves to get so busy that we don't take the time to enjoy the gift of "life?"

Tea partiers enjoy your weekend!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Goodmorning Sam, how are the puppies? You have likely been up all night and now are very tired. Join us when you can, and yes, bring the puppies and momma puppy!!
Too hot and humid out for a cuppa coffee this morning, so just having a diet coke. Going to knit on my socks today and turn the heels on both. Cheers everyone!! the weekend is on!! :thumbup:


----------



## M81 (Mar 25, 2011)

First of all Happy Tea Party. I grate zuchinni in the fall and freeze for making muffins cake and also I put it in my soups. We are having very hot humid weather in northern Wisconsin and may last all week and possible violent storms.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good morning from the birthing room in northwest ohio - we have two puppies - and i do think at this late date that is all we are going to have. they are going to be the cleanest dogs around as she is continually licking them. mother and pups are doing well. 

i actually fell asleep about two this morning and slept until almost eight. since mother and pups were just below me on the floor next to the bed i figured i would hear if anything started again.

the cats are taking it all in stride. they walk past and look every so often - just wait a couple of weeks until the pups are up and moving. lol

i had planned on keeping one of the pups - now i'm thinking about keeping them both. three big dogs in under 400 sqft -that shouldn't be so bad. lol there is actually two and a half acres for them to run around in.

here comes my two youngest grandbabies to check up on things.

the weather is to be very hot and humid through next week - high heat indexes - thank goodness for a/c.

sam


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Sam,
Congratulations on your puppies, they're adorable!!!


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

That sounds scrummy on this windy rainy Shrewesbury afternoon and as Sainsbury has a load of courgettes (zucchini) I can see some cooking coming on. 

Marian


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand and Tea Time in LA. It's also midnight at the Sachsenring where I wish I was for this year's German round of MotoGP, I hope everyone has had a fun week. It's time to have a cuppa and a natter as the virtual tea trolley gets pushed round the globe.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,
My first time joining in on the tea party. I have been to the I.O.W. several years ago. I have a niece who lives there. Was there at the huge rock festival and sat on a friend's yacht in the middle of the river and watched 'The Who' and David Bowie. Lovely island. Would love to return.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello from NW PA. The weather here is perfect, light breeze off Lake Erie and sunshine, temperature is in the 80's. This weekend is Roar on the Shore, it started several years ago for those who enjoy motorcycles. There are around 70,000 folks in town with many cycles running around. My DH and I are always on vacation, between trips to Florida and then back to Pa we are enjoying all the various towns and cities along the way.Will hopefully next year plan a trip to So. Korea to visit son who works there. Getting ready to welcome daughter and her family traveling from the middle east in next 2 weeks. Love all the recipes, and Sam, beautiful little puppies. Everyone, have a great weekend.


----------



## ENGLISHROSE (Mar 25, 2011)

Good morning Dave and fellow knitters. its a sunny day in the sunshine state, 10am and 92 degree's. you made my day Dave when you referred to zucchini's as courgette's i haven't heard that term in years. at the moment I'm making a sweater for my Gt/Gr/D.haven't done much knitting since Tues 13th had sinus surgery. Am doing well started knitting again last night. I would be happy a camper if I only could blow my nose, I can't do that untill next week, doctors orders, so I'm talking through my nose. anyway you guys have a happy weekend..... YO


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Grilled cheese with zuccinni? How do you do that? Could you explain? Is the zuccinni sliced and cooked first? Sounds delicious.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Sam, anxious to see all of the puppies


----------



## Glendasue (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe, Dave. I will try it. It is raining here in Portland, Oregon, so I will do laundry and pick up and work on an entrelac shawl I thought I had finished (already blocked it) and add some more knitting all around the edges to make it bigger. I'm thinking I blocked it too much....it has almost lost all of its weaved look. I'm a novice knitter and still learning. 

I love going to the Oregon coast in all seasons, but especially in the summer to escape inland heat.


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks so much for the wonderful recipe. My 4-year old grandson loves pasta, but not veggies, but I bet he would love this, so may try it tonight when he is visiting.

Should be a very busy weekend in Northern CA. We have visit from daughter and grandson this a.m. and then off to the CA State Fair. It's an annual event for the three of us. He loves the rides and we love the animals and entries for knitting, quilting, stitching, etc., and don't forget the food.

Grandson staying over tonight and then off to a ball game with him and rest of family tomorrow. He loves baseball and caught a fly ball last weekend, so we will see how he does tomorrow.

So much fun, but very little knitting. Good thing I am retired and can knit all week days.

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend.

My best,
Sandi


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

settleg said:


> Hello Dave and DragonTearsofLove. I have been anxiously awaiting today's teaparty; even PMed Dave, which you can ignore now, to find the link. THANKS for the wonderful recipe; will definitely try this week.
> 
> I need help with a pattern. Is there anyone here that can assist me. I'm attempting my first afghan. I know how to do cables but for some reason this just isn't making sense to me.
> 
> ...


Sweetie

I can tell you are very new to knitting so I will answer you. You use all the stitches on the needle. as for the * it means repeat from * x amount of times it says and if it says across it means you do the * to * til end of row. Good luck on your afghan. I think you will do just fine. I would love to see a picture of it when you finish it.


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello English Rose - I'm the Long Islander who now lives in Shrewsbury in England and have definitely become bi-lingual. Here they are courgettes as an eggplant is an aubergine. I get into the States and have to remember to speak American as well as to drive on the right.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

fibrefriend said:


> Hi, everyone. It's 8:54 p.m. in Victoria, Australia and I have spent a beautiful day in the garden. We have been on school holidays for two weeks and spent much of the break at our farm in South Gippsland (very near the southern most part of mainland Australia ---Wilson's Promontory) Gale force winds straight off the Antarctic and maximum temperatures of approximately 10 degrees Celcius. Brrrrr! Back in Bairnsdale for the weekend, so no wind and 18 degrees Celcius---go figure how much difference 150 km makes! Love the zucchini recipe--thanks Dave! Back to work on Monday. Why do holidays go so quickly? I just don't get the difference between holidays and term time! My brother is in Rome for his holidays. So I am the boring member of the family... :roll: At least I got to knit most of this past week and have finished front and back of hubby's new jumper (Aussie sweater) Didn't feel guilty at all about staying inside!


could you please convert your celsius and km to fahrenheit and miles don't understand metric system very well at all.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

conniesews said:


> Grilled cheese with zuccinni? How do you do that? Could you explain? Is the zuccinni sliced and cooked first? Sounds delicious.


no it is grated look closely at the recipe


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> This is one of our favorites that we used to accompany grilled swordfish when we lived in San Diego. The herbs can be substituted out for anything you like. The herb amounts are just to our preference, and more or less can be used depending on what your tastes are.
> 
> My mom liked to squeeze half a lemon on the zucchini when she took hers off the grill, and that was quite tasty, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

M81 said:


> First of all Happy Tea Party. I grate zuchinni in the fall and freeze for making muffins cake and also I put it in my soups. We are having very hot humid weather in northern Wisconsin and may last all week and possible violent storms.


I do the same with my zucchini. Picked up some today at the Farmers Market and plan to try some of the recipes on the forum. They all look so good. Greetings from MN. We had the violent storms yesterday. Lots of rain and flash flooding. The hot-humid is here today, very humid after yesterdays rain storm.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

Vacation this year is a 4 day cruise with daughter and her family in September. We are going the week of my birthday which is exciting for me. Have knitted pretty shawls for each of the ladies (including the 3 yr old granddaughter)and myself. I know we will have a wonderful time being waited on.
Puppies are so cute Sam. We have a black lab that is a joy. He is always so happy and playful. I tell everyone he has a smily face. However, he is not fond of my cat and some days it is a job to keep them separated. We also have a pit bull/chow mix female that is a love. She is so gentle and loving. Good thing we have almost 4000 sq feet of house - the three of them take up a lot of room.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

M81 said:


> First of all Happy Tea Party. I grate zuchinni in the fall and freeze for making muffins cake and also I put it in my soups. We are having very hot humid weather in northern Wisconsin and may last all week and possible violent storms.


Hi M81 and all

Greetings from Milwaukee, Wisconsin USA. It is 10:35am cdt.
I live in Milwaukee, Wisconsin and I have started a white baby afghan knitted; the pattern is called: Jack's Giraffes. The pattern is from Little Piggy Patterns.com. It is a very cute pattern. Here is a little snippet of what it says before the actual pattern itself. I bought the pattern at my local LYS. "Who can resist this adorable parade of giraffes with swishy tails marching across the top and bottom of the blanket." I am also crocheting a filet crochet angel afghan. There are a total of 104 rows. I have made it once before and it is absolutely gorgeous.
I wish it wasn't so humid out. I do have the air conditioning going to keep cool. As it IS very humid out here and will be all week. Hi Dave, I too love to cook and greatly appreciate the recipe. I especially love zucchini. My uncle used to grow zucchinis. Not anymore though because of the condominium where he and my aunt live at, they can't have a vegetable garden, which I think stinks to say the least. Anyway, I love tea especially herbal tea and I love green tea. My favorite tea is black raspberry tea. Have you ever made sun tea? You can make it with your favorite brand of tea. I am one of these people that love to have more than one iron in the fire so to speak. (WIPs- Works In Progress)So, I have three afghans going two crocheted and two knitted and I also have been knitting dishcloths as well. I have so much cotton yarn that I can make a lot of them. Sorry for the novellete. I am one of those people that don't just write shallow emails. I like to make them newsy. Have a great weekend all. Many hugs to you all.

Your knitting and crochet sister,

Arleney1008  :thumbup: 
xoxo


----------



## kaliz (Jan 21, 2011)

OK, I am officially Totally Frustrated! I hopped on KP this Am and started my way through the posts. In the middle of one of the.. and therein lies the rub...there was a link to a Fantastic wesite! I spent an hour happily downloading super free patterns. The original site takes you to the various sites where things are posted. At some point I closed the original site....Yikes!! and fo the life of me I can't remember the name of it. So no problem right? Just go to the original post and retrieve??? Nope. I can't seem to find the original KP post that it was embedded in. Please help!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

On my grilled cheese we slice the zuccinni. I has a bit of crunch to it still and creates a terrific flavor. We do make them open faced in the broiler also.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi All, I'm out of the hospital back surgery went OK. I had all these plans to Knit and Crochet. Not up to doing much of anything yet but walking around the house a couple times a day. Sorry haven't been on much to see how everyone is and what they are doing. Ta Ta for now. Have a Great Day, Night or whatever the case may be.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Hello Dave, sorry not been in touch have my lovely brother staying with - down from the NE England. About a 7hr drive for him, so I'm making the most of having him here. My courgettes are only just about 3 inches long at the moment but lots of them so will certainly try everyones luscious recipes. Done lots of pie making this week as my brother doesn't bother with pastry at home even though he is a great cook. Beef,kidney and mushroom. Turkey and Leek, and Chicken and mushroom. All have gone down a treat. He says can't get enough pies. he he he. Hope everyone is enjoying good weather it's lovely and warm here. Been outside all week. With a few heavy showers, which is gladly received by all the veg. After all the pies I shall have to have some salads when he goes back. Knitting some towels for the bathroom at the moment. something simple in cotton. what's everyone else creating. Would love to hear.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u
Welcome back. Take it easy. Glad to hear everything went well.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Greetings from the hot, dry mountains of New Mexico. We still haven't seen more than a few sprinkles of rain in months...like about 8 months. UGH!

Vacation/Staycation: Just staying home this year...maybe a couple of day trips, but nothing elaborate like some I've read.....just in case...if any of you need someone to watch your luggage...let me know! LOL

Knitting: Working on my 2nd sock ever. Just had to go for the sock yarn and #1 needles. It is slow with such small needles, but I'm loving how the yarn self patterns...which brings me to:
QUESTION: I'm knitting from the skein, and my yarn keeps twisting so every 1/2 hour or so I have to let the yarn unwind....is this just the nature of knitting in a circle while the yarn is stationary? Just wondering if anyone has any "cures" for this. 

Food: Love Zucchini and all the other words used for it from around the Tea Cart! Up where I live (7000 feet) our growing season is late and short. I'm doing tomatoes, several peppers, round Zucchini and onions (sweet ones). Harvest will not occur in my garden until late September/October. So...until then my hubby and I shop at the local Farmers Markets around town. The lower elevations have a longer season, and it appears to be bountiful! 

Sam: Your puppies are beautiful!!!! 400 sq feet....seems to me that is perfect for your "family" so keep them! LOL

Saturday: Time for a wedding! Attending one at 4:00 this afternoon in the country. It should be a beautiful (although very hot) day for a wedding. Ceremony is outside and reception/dinner is inside. I'm so looking forward to it. Bride is one of my great friend's daughter, so I spend some time this week helping with champagne glasses and white satin seat covers. I'm afraid Mom will be exhausted by the time the wedding actually starts.

I started reading about 8:30 this am, now it is 9:40, and I thought my post would wind up about page 7...however by the time I get this typed, it will be on at least page 10! LOL
This is sooooo much fun!

Best wishes to all of you!!!!!!
Jacki


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.K. screwed up Maelinde We make same recipe in doors. In skillet add olive oil, little butter, then we add zucchi,yellow squash,cut in small slices.Add salt and pepper ,basil. Finish off with Parmigiana cheese freshly grated from Italian market.
Hot hot here, all next week in 90's+. Vaction this year is Petoskey,Mich. to do more family research.Have a great grandfather whom I am having trouble finding his father and mother. My dad's side of family. Have most of family done as we were all on dad's side from that part of Mich.
Catmint growing and had to pick a few leaves to give to hubby's cat. Sure is fun watching him go banana's. Sam love the little ones, don't blame you for wanting to keep them


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

arleney1008 said:


> fibrefriend said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, everyone. It's 8:54 p.m. in Victoria, Australia and I have spent a beautiful day in the garden. We have been on school holidays for two weeks and spent much of the break at our farm in South Gippsland (very near the southern most part of mainland Australia ---Wilson's Promontory) Gale force winds straight off the Antarctic and maximum temperatures of approximately 10 degrees Celcius. Brrrrr! Back in Bairnsdale for the weekend, so no wind and 18 degrees Celcius---go figure how much difference 150 km makes! Love the zucchini recipe--thanks Dave! Back to work on Monday. Why do holidays go so quickly? I just don't get the difference between holidays and term time! My brother is in Rome for his holidays. So I am the boring member of the family... :roll: At least I got to knit most of this past week and have finished front and back of hubby's new jumper (Aussie sweater) Didn't feel guilty at all about staying inside!
> ...


Chuckles here for all the non-metric tea party goers!! For us to try and convert into your temperatures and miles is just as strange and we are not very good at understanding your system. Guess that is why the knitters just go by number of stitches and by rows!!! lol :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

To the people in Texas,Last time I was in Fla. went to a farmers market. Usually buy Vallidia onions, but man showed me a texas onion,that was sweeter than vallidas. Bought some home. Went to market and look for them and could not find. Ask the man if he ever got texas onions,ect. He ask for name, I have forgotten name. Do any of you know of this onion? It was so good and sweet. If I know name maybe can get him to order some. Thanks.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Dave! It is Saturday morning coming up on noon at Bobcaygeon, Ontario, Canada and a nice balmy 30 degrees (well into the 80's American). I cut the grass. What was I thinking? Lost about two litres of water. Spending the rest of the day doing nothing but drink lemonade and read or maybe one of your delicious concoctions.  Your recipe sounds perfect for supper if I dare put the stove on.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> rice and ground meat, then they're cooked in a tomato juice concoction. My constant complaint is that they are too water-tight - the rice stays hard even after hours on the stove-top!
> 
> Jessica-Jean
> 
> ...


hmmm. good recipe. My mom loves to make what she calls ground beef, whole tomatoes and rice. You cook the onions first, then brown the meat, add in the whole tomatoes, crush them a bit, salt to taste, in separate pot cook rice as directed on package. (for a variety, put cooked zucchini in it. ) It is very tasty.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

Buenos dias! That's a big hi from Buenos Aires where I am holidaying with my son and his family, who I haven't seen for six months since they moved here from Australia to live.

I'm off to do some serious wool shopping in the city next week, so hopefully will report in next Tea Party with my the fruits of my labour -- a dirty job, but someone's got to do it! 

Happy belated birthday, Dave! Hope you had a good one.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Good moning Dave. It is 11:10 am Wi. I spent the week watching 2 grandsons play baseball; 3 games on Fri of last week; 3 games on Sat. 2 games on Mon and 1 game on Wed. The youngest GS was scheduled to play in Arcadia, WI tournament, but I think it got cancelled when the thunder and lighting started. The youngest jit the ball over the fence twice this week at the Fountain City ball park.

I like succhini, using the larger ones, cut in half and seeds removed then diced. Cook them in water until tender then add them to a hot cream sauce with salt and pepper to taste. It is so good and so easy.

My vacation this summer is going to Southern Ireland for a week the end of August. Cann't wait.

Have a good weekend everyone and happy knitting or corcheting. Norita


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

my favorite Cuban recipe/receipt. Use a large rump roast, brisket or any other cut of beef 

Maryanne, This sounds SO good! I love lime on beef! Thanks you.
Carol (IL)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Anyone have a good recipe for Zucchini muffins. I used to have one, but I think it got packed in the wrong box during renovations and have not been able to find it since. My daughter doesn't like zucchini but would eat it when it was in the muffins.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Congrats, Sam. Enjoy the new additions. I think it is good to keep both....they'll be playmates.
About 50 miles east of you there is a nice breeze off the lake which is keeping us cool. As soon as we head into town to get supplies, the heat index does rise quickly!

It's hard to knit in the humidity...the yarn doesn't flow through my fingers. Frustrating!

Carol (IL)


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> sadocd said:
> 
> 
> > My mother and grandmother made jello slaw but also added finely diced celery and thinly sliced cucumber. They also added 1/4 cup vinegar in place of 1/4 cup of the water. The vinegar gives it a little tang. Makes me hungry thinking about this, haven't had it in a long time. I guess I'll have to make it for myself because my family looks at it and says " this is strange ."
> ...


I almost forgot. My grandmother always served homemade mayonnaise with the jello salad. Very easy to make in a blender or food processor.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Everyone....here is the update on my daughter. She was told by Rheumatologist that her Lyme's disease is really bad/ It has affected her heart & brain. They admitted her to hospital and inserted a PICC line. They have started her on 6 wks of antibiotic therapy. Please keep her in your prayers. Anne
ps...sorry for the 'down news' Just thought I'd update you since last week


----------



## kaliz (Jan 21, 2011)

My favorite UnStuffed Cabbage in Slow Cooker (crockpot)
1 pound ground beef
1 small onion, chopped
4 cups chopped cabbage
1 green bell pepper, chopped
1 cup uncooked instant rice
1 cup water
6 ounces tomato paste
15 ounces diced tomatoes, undrained
1/2 cup ketchup
2 tablespoons vinegar
1 tablespoon sugar
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
I like to brown the meat and mix the sauce ingrediants in a seperate bowl. Then I layer it in the pot. cabbage 1st, onions & peppers, rice, meat and then sauce all over it. Cook for 4-5 hours until cabbage is soft. Great for hungry bunch on a hot day. No heating up the kitchen.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

hmmm. good recipe. My mom loves to make what she calls ground beef, whole tomatoes and rice. You cook the onions first, then brown the meat, add in the whole tomatoes, crush them a bit, salt to taste, in separate pot cook rice as directed on package. (for a variety, put cooked zucchini in it. ) It is very tasty.

Arlene Hermann @--> <3 8> xoxo

One of my family's favorites is: ground beef and onions browned together....and lots of mint added toward the end. Serve over rice.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

anneevamod
Praying for a speedy recovery for your daughter. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

arleney1008 said:


> could you please convert your celsius and km to fahrenheit and miles don't understand metric system very well at all.


I love that there are so many conversion sites online! Here's a nifty looking one so you can convert just about anything for yourself!
http://www.worldwidemetric.com/measurements.html


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

kaliz said:


> My favorite UnStuffed Cabbage in Slow Cooker (crockpot)
> 1 pound ground beef
> 1 small onion, chopped
> 4 cups chopped cabbage
> ...


Hey....this sounds great! My hubby makes a similar version that he calls "Cabbage Roll Casserole" . Just try saying that out loud! LOL It is a marvelous dish!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

kaliz said:


> OK, I am officially Totally Frustrated! I hopped on KP this Am and started my way through the posts. In the middle of one of the.. and therein lies the rub...there was a link to a Fantastic wesite! I spent an hour happily downloading super free patterns. The original site takes you to the various sites where things are posted. At some point I closed the original site....Yikes!! and fo the life of me I can't remember the name of it. So no problem right? Just go to the original post and retrieve??? Nope. I can't seem to find the original KP post that it was embedded in. Please help!


Try clicking on History on your computer and it should bring up the pages you have visited. Good luck


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Having read through page 11 of the tea party, I'm just hopping out to gas up my tank and pick up a few things, then back for a "True Blood" and knitting marathon. Too excited! Baked a rhubarb pie yesterday and had the daughter and GK's over for dessert last nite. GK's didn't like it (too tart), daughter and I ate their slices as well (we looooooove tart).

A few of us in this area are starting a small knitting group and meeting for the first time tomorrow. I'm also too excited about that! I contacted those of us that I knew were in the Aurora, Naperville, Plainfield, IL suburbs, but I'm sure I missed quite a few. Please, any western suburbanites, PM me if you are interested in this little venture. We have so far settled on Saturday (tomorrow is an exception) afternoons at Panera in Fox Valley Mall.

Thanks for tea party, Dave. I'll be back!!!!!!!!


----------



## NC Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

sadocd said:


> My mother and grandmother made jello slaw but also added finely diced celery and thinly sliced cucumber. They also added 1/4 cup vinegar in place of 1/4 cup of the water. The vinegar gives it a little tang. Makes me hungry thinking about this, haven't had it in a long time. I guess I'll have to make it for myself because my family looks at it and says " this is strange ."


Which flavor of jello do you use ? maybe lemon or lime? I've never heard of this recipe but think we would like it. :thumbup:


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Hi Everyone....here is the update on my daughter. She was told by Rheumatologist that her Lyme's disease is really bad/ It has affected her heart & brain. They admitted her to hospital and inserted a PICC line. They have started her on 6 wks of antibiotic therapy. Please keep her in your prayers. Anne
> ps...sorry for the 'down news' Just thought I'd update you since last week


Hi Anne,

What is your daughter's name? How old is she? Holding her up in prayers. How did she contract Lyme's disease? Sorry, I missed your blog last week.

Hug, Ingrid


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> all right ladies and gents - the birthing has begun - we have one so far. i really don't see why she can't have them all at once instead of dragging it out. this one was born about half an hour ago. i'll keep you posted. sam


that's because you never had to give birth!


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

Good Morning from Southern California. It is after 10 a.m. and the sun is bright and warm.. My plans for August were to go to Colorado for a wedding but that has changed. Maybe go to Puerta Valarta, Mexico instead. Today includes cleaning the Koi pond and attending a TEA Party for the volunteers of a preemie charity Stitches from the Heart. I have two preemie afghans, two small covers, and at least nine hats to donate today. Plus snackies for the tea. 
... Thanks Dave for again hosting this wonderful fun reading informational group. 
....Sam, the babies are wonderful and will be such company and laughter as they quickly grow. 
...am pushed now to get some zucchini to do some of the wonderful food. Hope they work being cut down to single size. Cheers mlk


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh BoringKnit, I love baby courgettes en fleur and also the male flowers in the traditional Provencale dish:

*Beignets de Fleurs de Courgettes*
_Serves: 2_

8 male courgette flowers, washed and stamens removed
1 egg yolk
4 oz (115g) flour
4 fl oz (115ml) ice-cold water
seasoning to taste
oil, to deep-fry

_Method:_
Pour about 2" (5cm) oil into a high-sided pan and heat to a high enough temperature for deep-frying.

Mix the egg yolk, flour and water in a bowl and season well.

Dip the flowers in the batter and deep-fry until golden and crisp on all sides.

Serve immediately with a wedge of lemon.


----------



## Rockfish54 (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh I love seeing your Great Dane. Ours was called Tank. Such a gentle giant. We loved him so much...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Hi Everyone....here is the update on my daughter. She was told by Rheumatologist that her Lyme's disease is really bad/ It has affected her heart & brain. They admitted her to hospital and inserted a PICC line. They have started her on 6 wks of antibiotic therapy. Please keep her in your prayers. Anne
> ps...sorry for the 'down news' Just thought I'd update you since last week


Very sorry to hear this for you and your daughter. Scarey business. I had a young guy work for me a few yrs back. He complained of his back which was a chronic condition, so ignored the general malaise he was feeling and the increased back pain. One day he lay down on the lawn and was wiped out. He wound up in ICU with Lyme affected his heart. It was a slow recovery, but recover he did. Today he is just fine, married with kids and working full time.

She will have a slow recovery and the antibiotics will hinder it. You can help by providing her with a good probiotic with several bacteria species, and high dosage of Vit C given to bowel tolerance. Also, up her Vit D3 and Vit K2. Post me privately, if you would like, for greater details.

Wishing you the best recovery


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

What a week! Warning RANT!
I spent the wee hours of Wednesday morning in the emergency room being non-helped by the nurse from hell. I have hearing loss and wear hearing aids. She had a strong Spanish accent and spoke at super-sonic speed. When I told her I had hearing loss and couldn't understand her and finally after her repeating herself in the same super sonic manner, I requested another nurse. She told me I was rude and that America was a land of a lot of cultures and I better get used to it. She refused to find someone I could understand. Now how would you feel about the care you get from someone so nasty? By the Grace of God, I survived the emergency room. 
I may not hear too well, but I sure can speak up! This hospital is in violation of Title III of the ADA Act. (That's the American with Disabilties Act). This hospital has posters all over stating if you don't speak English, they will provide an interpreter but NO policy on how to stay in compliance with a federal law. When I complained to the hospital administrator they were so concerned they handed the complaint to an employee who wrote me a letter and used the name of the street I live on in the salutation then went on vacation. Then I spoke with the head nurse in the ER who claimed she wore hearing aids and then said the nurse should have spoken louder.!!!! Nonsense-it's not the volume stupid! It's face the hard of hearing person, slow down your speech and enunciate. Those of us with hearing loss, especially in the human voice range, don't need people yelling at us.
OK RANT over. Going to see Sir Paul tonight. She loves you Yeah Yeah Yeah :lol:


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello to all,I've been reading all the posts. I should be cleaning my house instead! Love all the recipes with zucchini. I have some in the fridge that I'm going to use for super this evening. Vacation this year so far has been to New Hampshire on the Harley to visit my daughter.Also plan to go to our cabin in PA. later in the fall. I'm working on a baby surprise jacket with some Bernat jacquard yarn that I picked up last Saturday.We rode the harley to a shop in Indiana, and I knitted on the way. I found my yarn strung out behind me once so I stuck it all in my pouch and that was the end of that! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

strawberry - glad you are out of the hospital and doing well - take good care of yourself and listen to your body - it will tell you when to rest, etc. it won't be long before you are your old self again.

sam


----------



## kaliz (Jan 21, 2011)

kaliz said:


> OK, I am officially Totally Frustrated! I hopped on KP this Am and started my way through the posts. In the middle of one of the.. and therein lies the rub...there was a link to a Fantastic wesite! I spent an hour happily downloading super free patterns. The original site takes you to the various sites where things are posted. At some point I closed the original site....Yikes!! and fo the life of me I can't remember the name of it. So no problem right? Just go to the original post and retrieve??? Nope. I can't seem to find the original KP post that it was embedded in. Please help!


Found It! Craftfreely.com! Want to lose some hours/? Just give it a go!!


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Oh BoringKnit, I love baby courgettes en fleur and also the male flowers in the traditional Provencale dish:
> 
> *Beignets de Fleurs de Courgettes*
> _Serves: 2_
> ...


Dave,

I'm smiling... just utterly fascinated at your 'extremely unusual' palate foods... ha haa...

Question: How do you determine the sex of a flower?

Hug, Ingrid .... (in OR, where the sky is grey and it's raining :-( ) Good for knitting...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

boring knit - you don't sound boring at all - i've been wanting to try knitting towels - mainly bath towels - would you give me some pointers.

sam



boring knit said:


> Hello Dave, sorry not been in touch have my lovely brother staying with - down from the NE England. About a 7hr drive for him, so I'm making the most of having him here. My courgettes are only just about 3 inches long at the moment but lots of them so will certainly try everyones luscious recipes. Done lots of pie making this week as my brother doesn't bother with pastry at home even though he is a great cook. Beef,kidney and mushroom. Turkey and Leek, and Chicken and mushroom. All have gone down a treat. He says can't get enough pies. he he he. Hope everyone is enjoying good weather it's lovely and warm here. Been outside all week. With a few heavy showers, which is gladly received by all the veg. After all the pies I shall have to have some salads when he goes back. Knitting some towels for the bathroom at the moment. something simple in cotton. what's everyone else creating. Would love to hear.


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

Sandi,

LOVE your Avatar!

PaulaZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tamarque - quite true - but i still think it would have been easier to get it over and done with. oh well - the two are doing fine - mother is very attentive - the grandchildren are really enjoying them - especially the little boys.

sam



tamarque said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > all right ladies and gents - the birthing has begun - we have one so far. i really don't see why she can't have them all at once instead of dragging it out. this one was born about half an hour ago. i'll keep you posted. sam
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just found this recipe - thought it sounded good. it came from a web site called "heavenly homemakers".

Coconut Flour Cheddar Drop Biscuits
¼ cup coconut oil or butter, melted
1/3 cup sifted coconut flour
4 eggs
¼ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon onion powder
¼ teaspoon baking powder
½ cup sharp cheddar cheese, shredded

Blend together eggs, coconut oil or butter, salt, and onion powder. Combine coconut flour with baking powder and whisk into batter until there are no lumps. Fold in cheese. Drop batter by the spoonful onto a greased cookie sheet. Bake at 400 degrees for 15 minutes. For a cheesier biscuit increase cheese to ¾ cup.

This recipe makes about 10 biscuits.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

annee - keeping your daughter in my thoughts and prayers - sending her lots of positive energy.

sam



anneevamod said:


> Hi Everyone....here is the update on my daughter. She was told by Rheumatologist that her Lyme's disease is really bad/ It has affected her heart & brain. They admitted her to hospital and inserted a PICC line. They have started her on 6 wks of antibiotic therapy. Please keep her in your prayers. Anne
> ps...sorry for the 'down news' Just thought I'd update you since last week


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Oh BoringKnit, I love baby courgettes en fleur and also the male flowers in the traditional Provencale dish:
> 
> *Beignets de Fleurs de Courgettes*
> _Serves: 2_
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Dave,
> 
> I'm smiling... just utterly fascinated at your 'extremely unusual' palate foods... ha haa...
> 
> ...


Hi Ingrid, it's raining here too!

I don't know about unusual, courgettes en fleur are quite fashionable in London and as I remarked, beignets made with the male flowers is a popular starter in Provence.

Working out which is which is easy. If you look at a courgette plant in bloom, the male flowers are on slender stems; female flowers are smaller and on thicker stems which will develop into courgettes once fertilised. If you keep cropping when they are only about 4-6" (10-15cms) long, the plant will keep producing.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> my favorite Cuban recipe/receipt. Use a large rump roast, brisket or any other cut of beef
> 
> Maryanne, This sounds SO good! I love lime on beef! Thanks you.
> Carol (IL)


You're very welcome. I love it too, and all the latin people I know use lime and garlic on beef, They always have limes on hand also. Let me know how you like it.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Good Afternoon,
I don't have any hopes of a vacation but I am making the best of being housebound. I just want to thank everyone on this site for being my source to the outside world. I am well stocked with yarn, patterns, tv, food, and a wonderful husband. I enjoy all of your comments and stories.
Thank you Dave, for this tea party.
I feel very well educated and loved.
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Queenmawmaw
Big Hug...How are you doing?


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

tamarque said:


> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone....here is the update on my daughter. She was told by Rheumatologist that her Lyme's disease is really bad/ It has affected her heart & brain. They admitted her to hospital and inserted a PICC line. They have started her on 6 wks of antibiotic therapy. Please keep her in your prayers. Anne
> ...


Thank you Tamarque....I will figure out how to PM you . Went to the Nutrition store today....I am a nutritioin nut...known as Granola Anne by my friends. SHE WILL GET BETTER.....keep her in your prayers. Thank you....I'm glad I knit...it keeps my mind and fingers on something else for a while


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello from the beautiful sunny, breezy Swan's Island off the coast of Maine. Life up here from end of May to mid-October is all vacation. I've never been anyplace I've liked better.


Dave, thanks for the pasta recipe. It sounds delicious. I actually have had,but never made, fried zucchini blossoms. They were served with an aioli dipping sauce and were delicious.

Sam, those two puppies are so adorable. Please keep us all posted on their progress, including pictures. I bet you do end up keeping them both, unless one of the grandsons begs for one.

Anne, I'm so sorry your daughter is so sick and will keep her in my thoughts. It must be a relief though to have a definitive diagnosis so that treatment can be begun. I hope the antibiotics are effective and give her some relief.

Didn't get as much knitting or anything else done this week as I would have liked. We had a whole bunch of trees and tree stumps removed from our front yard and it was too interesting to watch the workmen operate the hydraulic bucket on the Caterpillar. They took about 15 dump trucks full of trees and stumps to the burn pile. Now we have to decide where to put the vegetable garden and how to landscape the rest. Not a bad set of problems, all in all.

Hope everyone has a good week and the rain goes where it's needed. As always, thanks for the tea party.

Ellie


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Hello from the beautiful sunny, breezy Swan's Island off the coast of Maine. Life up here from end of May to mid-October is all vacation. I've never been anyplace I've liked better.
> 
> Dave, thanks for the pasta recipe. It sounds delicious. I actually have had,but never made, fried zucchini blossoms. They were served with an aioli dipping sauce and were delicious.
> 
> ...


Thank you Ellie...I believe in prayer...and I am comforted knowing so many are praying for her. She is a doll. She is an Assoc. Producer at National Geophraphic...she is such a wonderful young woman and now this...with a young baby ( my Grandson) breaks my heart


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> Good Afternoon,
> I don't have any hopes of a vacation but I am making the best of being housebound. I just want to thank everyone on this site for being my source to the outside world. I am well stocked with yarn, patterns, tv, food, and a wonderful husband. I enjoy all of your comments and stories.
> Thank you Dave, for this tea party.
> I feel very well educated and loved.
> Wanda/Queenmawmaw


God Bless and get well. You are in my thoughts and prayers. One day at a time. Thank God for our knitting huh??????


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

thewren said:


> annee - keeping your daughter in my thoughts and prayers - sending her lots of positive energy.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. I am overwhelmed and I just thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Queenmawmaw
> Big Hug...How are you doing?


Sutallee Stitcher,
Thank you for asking. I am doing a lot better. I have found a dr. who is willing to fight my case for worker's comp. My pain level is not any better but I am coping better with it. I have one thing I haven't had in a long time, hope. My lawyers and drs are working together to get me better.
God is very good and all of your prayers are working.
Thank you,
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

NC Knitter said:


> sadocd said:
> 
> 
> > My mother and grandmother made jello slaw but also added finely diced celery and thinly sliced cucumber. They also added 1/4 cup vinegar in place of 1/4 cup of the water. The vinegar gives it a little tang. Makes me hungry thinking about this, haven't had it in a long time. I guess I'll have to make it for myself because my family looks at it and says " this is strange ."
> ...


I use lemon or orange just as my mother did along with homemade mayonnaise which is easy to make or use store bought as a little topping.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

aljellie
Have you knit with Swan's Island Organic Yarn? I was reading about their organic wool blankets. The whole operation sounds amazing. Were you able to visit when they were still on the island?


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey guys, I am one of the new kids on the block here. What exactly is the 'tea party'??? Is it this way every Friday? Sounds a hoot.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Can someone please explain to me the meanings of: DD, DH. etc? Can't figure out the meaning of first 'D'.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

janette777
Welcome...Yes it is like this all week-end and then some. We go off in all directions. Our common love is fiber arts but we talk about many things at the tea parties. We laugh, eat, cry and share from all over the world. It's great. Jump in!!
PS D = Dear


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

boring knit said:


> Hello Dave, sorry not been in touch have my lovely brother staying with - down from the NE England. About a 7hr drive for him, so I'm making the most of having him here. My courgettes are only just about 3 inches long at the moment but lots of them so will certainly try everyones luscious recipes. Done lots of pie making this week as my brother doesn't bother with pastry at home even though he is a great cook. Beef,kidney and mushroom. Turkey and Leek, and Chicken and mushroom. All have gone down a treat. He says can't get enough pies. he he he. Hope everyone is enjoying good weather it's lovely and warm here. Been outside all week. With a few heavy showers, which is gladly received by all the veg. After all the pies I shall have to have some salads when he goes back. Knitting some towels for the bathroom at the moment. something simple in cotton. what's everyone else creating. Would love to hear.


I absolutely love pie crust. When I was in England it was kind of frustrating to find that things I think would have been made with pie crust a while ago are now using puff pastry, which is not a favorite of mine. I really doubt that pasties were originally made with puff pastry, but that's what I've had when I bought an "authentic" one. But maybe my understanding was wrong?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Hi Everyone....here is the update on my daughter. She was told by Rheumatologist that her Lyme's disease is really bad/ It has affected her heart & brain. They admitted her to hospital and inserted a PICC line. They have started her on 6 wks of antibiotic therapy. Please keep her in your prayers. Anne
> ps...sorry for the 'down news' Just thought I'd update you since last week


I hope that this will work well. I think you will probably need to be patient since it may be a slow-going process before you really notice improvement. But it sounds like they think that there is a cure in sight, which is certainly good news.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> Good Afternoon,
> I don't have any hopes of a vacation but I am making the best of being housebound. I just want to thank everyone on this site for being my source to the outside world. I am well stocked with yarn, patterns, tv, food, and a wonderful husband. I enjoy all of your comments and stories.
> Thank you Dave, for this tea party.
> I feel very well educated and loved.
> Wanda/Queenmawmaw


At least you have a positive attitude to life and enjoy the stories. I like reading travelogues about journeys which for one reason or another, I know I'll never make. It's always fun to hear odd anecdotes about unusual and exotic places; after all, Jules Verne made a career out of his 'armchair travels'!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Hi Everyone....here is the update on my daughter. She was told by Rheumatologist that her Lyme's disease is really bad/ It has affected her heart & brain. They admitted her to hospital and inserted a PICC line. They have started her on 6 wks of antibiotic therapy. Please keep her in your prayers. Anne
> ps...sorry for the 'down news' Just thought I'd update you since last week


Just incidentally, I stopped at the vet's this week and saw a sign that they have Lyme vaccine. Turns out that they have not yet found that the disease affects cats, but 1/3 of the local dogs tested were positive. I should think that if they have a vaccine for dogs there should be one for human beings at least soon.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Dave and all...this tea party has grown so large..I feel most post get lost in cyber post space lol
I just turned in over 3000 posts and was celebrating! ..but mostly celebrating the knowledge, friendship, encouragement and love from so many of you...So very many talented people in here...

btw Dave ..your zucchini recipe sounds yummie.

Hugs and God Bless all,

Camilla


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm-learnin' :thumbup: 

So can I grow them in pots indoors? The climate in OR is similar to London Town.

Cheers, Hug, Ingrid


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Hi Everyone....here is the update on my daughter. She was told by Rheumatologist that her Lyme's disease is really bad/ It has affected her heart & brain. They admitted her to hospital and inserted a PICC line. They have started her on 6 wks of antibiotic therapy. Please keep her in your prayers. Anne
> ps...sorry for the 'down news' Just thought I'd update you since last week


I am so sorry to hear about your daughter. My husband is dealing with the aftereffects of having undiagnosed Lymes disease for 6 years. The 6 wks of antibiotic therapy will help, but will not reverse any damage. I will pray for you all.
Blessings,
Beth Chaya


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone from steamy Minnesota! It will feel like 100 degrees today.
I just made a delicious dessert that was a childhood favorite of my hubby's. Rice pudding. 
6 cups milk
1 cup raw rice
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
Mix the ingredients in a heavy saucepan over medium heat until bubbles form around the edges. Lower the heat and simmer for 45 minutes stirring often.
Whisk 2 raw eggs until blended. Temper with some of the hot pudding and then mix egg mixture back into the pudding. Stir for 1 minute. Remove from heat and add 1/2 teaspoon vanilla and 1 teaspoon ground cinnamon. Put into a lidded container and refridgerate for at least 4 hours. You may also add raisins if you wish.
I usually have any leftover pudding for breakfast the next day...
Enjoy!


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

janette777 said:


> Can someone please explain to me the meanings of: DD, DH. etc? Can't figure out the meaning of first 'D'.


First D is dear and the second is Dear Daughter, Dear Husband, Dear Grand son, Dear Grand daughter, Dear son, Dear Mother, Dear Mother in law etc.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Sadly, you haven't missed anything. This year hasn't been very good for the Padres.

Quote: Baseball is my sport of choice as I've been a fan since I was 1 year old and the San Diego Padres made their major league debut. Haven't really followed the Padres since moving to the D/FW area.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Sadly, you haven't missed anything. This year hasn't been very good for the Padres.
> 
> Quote: Baseball is my sport of choice as I've been a fan since I was 1 year old and the San Diego Padres made their major league debut. Haven't really followed the Padres since moving to the D/FW area.


yeah I agree with you on that one Barb. my friend is so frustrated with the Padres it isn't even funny. and I wish they would stop trading the good players they had. Is there anymore news about the Chargers? I hope they don't go to LA that they stay in San Diego.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> I'm-learnin' :thumbup:
> 
> So can I grow them in pots indoors? The climate in OR is similar to London Town.
> 
> Cheers, Hug, Ingrid


I grow a couple of courgette plants in 9" planters, one per pot, on the patio. They grow very large and the leaves get to be as big as dinner plates. Just plant them out after the risk of frost has passed and they'll produce right through the Summer and into the Autumn.

They like warm sunshine so a South-facing position is best and need lots of water, reckon on about a gallon per plant of sunny days. They are also 'gross feeders', so use a tomato feed once or twice a week. At the height of the season, you can expect six to eight courgettes per plant per week. I generally use half and cut the rest into large dice, blanch them and freeze to go into stews and pasta sauces later.

The trick of it is to keep cutting them, if you don't they'll assume their biological job of reproduction has been successful and stop producing; the fruits on the plant will develop into large marrows and that will be it. I usually allow this to happen only towards the end of Summer by which time I have a good stock in the freezer. The three or four marrows I get, I either bake stuffed with minced beef in a rich gravy, or I use them to make marrow and ginger jam.

The plants grow to be quite large and are very attractive if you're into sculptural and dramatic foliage.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh MY! Wish I could go to the Galapagos Islands! What a wonderful adventure you are going to have; other places too!



roseknit said:


> Well, I am off to the Galapagos Islands in Sept, New England in October and Las Vegas in November.Usually take my crochet when I am on trips


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

janette777 said:


> Hey guys, I am one of the new kids on the block here. What exactly is the 'tea party'??? Is it this way every Friday? Sounds a hoot.


Welcome. It's a virtual tea party, a place to stop for a few odd minutes and have a chat with a cuppa. A virtual sitting room in which to meet and share general news and views on all kinds of topics.

Have fun
Dave


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

Good afternoon from the MO. Ozarks. It is too hot today for us to sit on the deck so we're stuck in the house. No travel for me, I am a total homebody and really don't like to leave my "little piece of paradise" for anything except the have to's. I am glad I traveled so much when I was younger, I have lots of memories to enjoy.

A few weeks ago I found a large bag of balled yarn at a thrift store and thought it was homespun so I bought it even though it was dyed the most horrible dark colors I have ever seen. I finally got some dye remover yesterday, skiened a few balls and spent most of the evening playing without much hope of ever getting this dark dye out of the yarn. I am astonished that I now have 3 skeins of beautiful natural colored wool. It is going to cost a lot at $2.69 per package of dye remover to get all this done but I think it will be worth it in the long run. Haven't a clue what I am going to do with it all but I'm sure something will come to me. It is too course to wear so maybe I will try my hand at felting some bags or do a wall hanging. 

Thanks for all the recipes, my friend just brought me a bag of green tomatoes for frying and several squash which I am going to cut lengthwise, coat and fry them like french fries to serve with marinated pork chops fixed on the grill. Hope all of you enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Will keep your daughter in my prayers.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

settleg said:


> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> > Will keep your daughter in my prayers.
> ...


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

My sister and her husband just bought a labradoodle a few months ago. She had settled on a chocolate colored female so she could name it Hershey. (Can you guess chocolate is one of her food of choice). I'm attaching a picture of Hursey several months old.



thewren said:


> these are going to be labradoodles. my black lab/retreiver and my sil's standard poodle. the first was black - the second white. if she takes as long to have the rest of them i'll be up all night. lol
> 
> sam


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> tamarque - quite true - but i still think it would have been easier to get it over and done with. oh well - the two are doing fine - mother is very attentive - the grandchildren are really enjoying them - especially the little boys.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


actually the dogs do a lot better than people. they know how to pace themselves. it was you that needed the rescue remedy (lol)

glad you have the little pooches safe and alive. enjoy


----------



## NC Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Speaking of vacations....my DH and I are doing a road trip from NC to CO, stay 2 wks (Pagosa Springs and Granby), then drive home. We love the nat'l parks, watching for wildlife and just enjoying being in a different part of our country. Can't see much of it from a plane! Oh, yeah, we also like sampling local foods wherever we travel. I will be taking knitting projects, of course!! Joyce


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

mjs said:


> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone....here is the update on my daughter. She was told by Rheumatologist that her Lyme's disease is really bad/ It has affected her heart & brain. They admitted her to hospital and inserted a PICC line. They have started her on 6 wks of antibiotic therapy. Please keep her in your prayers. Anne
> ...


Oh, please, stay away from that Lyme vaccine. All it does is make $$$$$$$4 for the vet and big pharma. It can cause serious disease affects.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

About 3:30 on Saturday afternoon here in Kansas. Temperature in the high 90's and forcasting 100+ by Monday. Didn't make it here last night as I was working taking surveys (or trying to) at a local theater. Was supposed to be asking about advertisements that were shown before the previews. If they took the time to answer and qualified, they got $2.00. I had a quota of 28 surveys--got 9! No one had the time, or qualified. Oh well, at least I get paid, and had nothing else to do on a Friday or Saturday evening. We'll do it again tonight and see how it goes. 
Still nothing on the job front, so doing odd jobs to bring in some money. This one pays $12 hour and I worked 4 hours last night.
Knitting wise, had sock class on Wednesday so working on those. No class this coming week, but we'll finish up with the toes on the 29th. Need to get busy with charity work for the church ministry. They are already talking about a bad winter, so know the need will be great. 
Funny about the recipe, Dave. Went to Gesnariad meeting this morning (family that African Violets are in) and one of the ladies had brought some from her garden. My daughter had been asking for zucchini bread, so I grabbed one. It's probably 12-18 inches long, so will grate and freeze, then use as needed. Well, the grandbaby is crying and I should get to thinking about work. Enjoy the weekend, stay cool those where it's hot, stay warm those where it's cold and those where it's just right, well enjoy!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Congratulations to those people! But it boggles the mind to have that kind of money.



KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Has anyone read about the windfall for the Weir couple in Scottland?? $280 million lottery winners, woohoo!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

A few weeks ago I found a large bag of balled yarn at a thrift store and thought it was homespun so I bought it even though it was dyed the most horrible dark colors I have ever seen. I finally got some dye remover yesterday, skiened a few balls and spent most of the evening playing without much hope of ever getting this dark dye out of the yarn. I am astonished that I now have 3 skeins of beautiful natural colored wool. It is going to cost a lot at $2.69 per package of dye remover to get all this done but I think it will be worth it in the long run. Haven't a clue what I am going to do with it all but I'm sure something will come to me. It is too course to wear so maybe I will try my hand at felting some bags or do a wall hanging.

Thanks for all the recipes, my friend just brought me a bag of green tomatoes for frying and several squash which I am going to cut lengthwise, coat and fry them like french fries to serve with marinated pork chops fixed on the grill. Hope all of you enjoy your weekend.[/quote]

1. Dye remover? New one on me. Does it only work on hand dyed yarn? Or can you use it on anything? What is the name of it so I can look it up?

2. Green tomatoes---oh, yum. Fried Green Tomatoes--one of my favorite movies. oh goodie.


----------



## kaliz (Jan 21, 2011)

kaliz said:


> OK, I am officially Totally Frustrated! I hopped on KP this Am and started my way through the posts. In the middle of one of the.. and therein lies the rub...there was a link to a Fantastic wesite! I spent an hour happily downloading super free patterns. The original site takes you to the various sites where things are posted. At some point I closed the original site....Yikes!! and fo the life of me I can't remember the name of it. So no problem right? Just go to the original post and retrieve??? Nope. I can't seem to find the original KP post that it was embedded in. Please help!


I found it!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, thank you and everyone else. I've gotten about 12-13 rows done now. Knitting with 2 strands worsted weight in acrylic Caron brand. Pattern now makes sense. I splurged and bought Harmony size 17 needles & cable approp. length and thank goodness too. I am finding using such big needles is difficult with my arthritic hands/trigger finger. I would have thought the larger needle easier but that just goes to show that assuming just makes an a** out of me. LOL!!!



arleney1008 said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > anneevamod said:
> ...


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

1. Dye remover? New one on me. Does it only work on hand dyed yarn? Or can you use it on anything? What is the name of it so I can look it up?

2. Green tomatoes---oh, yum. Fried Green Tomatoes--one of my favorite movies. oh goodie.[/quote]

I just bought Rit Color Remover from WalMart. I didn't know if it would work or not but I'm pleasantly surprised. It says it works on any fabric that can be washed in hot water.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just finished an alpaca yarn scarf. Can't believe in this heat beginning to do winter yarn projects. 2 so far--a horseshoe lace beanie and this scarf. The scarf kicked my butt trying to do an edge band that didn't curl in. Got that but the internal pattern pulled in and did a curl. had to get a bit creative and knit in 2 slots to weave the scarf end in, like a neck tie. That'll learn that yarn!

Have got to head out into the garden. See what the varmints ate last nite. have lost all the chard and beets. Got the ground squirrels out--I think --with a granule of dried blood. Now for whatever else is getting in there.

Picked up a nice bottle of wine from South Africa. Sustainably grown grapes, communal responsibility to the young people, really inexpensive and quite good. And it was on sale, to boot. Something has got to go right!


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

janette777 said:


> Hey guys, I am one of the new kids on the block here. What exactly is the 'tea party'??? Is it this way every Friday? Sounds a hoot.


Yes it's this way every Friday thru Monday or longer. This week it went from Friday to Friday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - what is marrow? and how does a zuchini differ from a marrow?

sam



FireballDave said:


> KNITTWITTIBE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm-learnin' :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Congratulations to those people! But it boggles the mind to have that kind of money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know, I reckon I could enjoy putting a dent in £181M. A yacht in the South of France, a house in Tuscany, some nice two-wheeled toys etc., it'd be fun!

Dave


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Are state fairs different from county fairs? I'm presuming the state fair is in Sacramento?

Have gone many times to the Del Mar Fair (now the San Diego County Fair?--not sure of the changed name) and always enjoy the crafts. My favorite is seeing what people collect. One person had a collection of change he had found on his various walks. But my favorite was one of miscellaneous "trash." Reading the story about this collection was to learn it was things their cat had brought home from a nearby construction site. Missed the fair this year but there is always the next.



sandicox said:


> Thanks so much for the wonderful recipe. My 4-year old grandson loves pasta, but not veggies, but I bet he would love this, so may try it tonight when he is visiting.
> 
> Should be a very busy weekend in Northern CA. We have visit from daughter and grandson this a.m. and then off to the CA State Fair. It's an annual event for the three of us. He loves the rides and we love the animals and entries for knitting, quilting, stitching, etc., and don't forget the food.
> 
> ...


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

You take care of that back of yours. I'm sure sitting up for long periods of time can't be good. We'll all be here when you are feeling better.



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi All, I'm out of the hospital back surgery went OK. I had all these plans to Knit and Crochet. Not up to doing much of anything yet but walking around the house a couple times a day. Sorry haven't been on much to see how everyone is and what they are doing. Ta Ta for now. Have a Great Day, Night or whatever the case may be.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

There are a number of different varieties, some will be better as courgettes, others will be better as marrows. But basically, if you leave a couple of courgettes (zucchini) on the plant, they will develop into marrows weighing several pounds. 

The way it works is quite logical, reproduction is part of the plant's life cycle and flowering is a means to an end. By harvesting small courgettes we are interrupting their natural cycle, the aim of which to produce fully ripe fruits from which the next generation will grow. 

Producing flowers and fresh female shoots uses up a lot of energy and resources, so when the plant receives a chemical signal that it has been successful in producing a properly maturing viable fruit, it stops producing fresh male and female flowers and channels its energies into ripening those already formed. If you keep feeding the plant, these will develop into great big marrows.

There are a couple of varieties that grow into particularly large marrows, but any courgette variety will grow if you you leave it. That's why you're best cutting them as they reach a maximum of 6" (15cms) in length, it forces the plant to keep producing throughout the season, by August you'll find it is really trying hard by producing lots of delicious fruits. At around 8" in length, the ripening fruit will start sending chemical signals back to the plant and switch off flower production, so one does need to check on a daily basis.

Dave


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> *Courgette and Lemon Pasta*
> _Serves: 2_
> 
> _Ingredients:_
> ...


Just made this for supper. The only change was deep fried crispy onions on top. The family loved it and its on my favorites list now.
Thanks FireballDave


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

by the way sam the puppies are adoreable. I wouldn't be able to part with either of them either. I have six dogs; 2 pugs, 1 chihuahua, 1 jack russell terrier/chihuahua mix, 1 lab/beagle mix, and 1 lab/chow mix. Love them all. They're my 4 legged children. Whoops, can't slight the 4 cats either!

Making the courgette pasta dish of Dave's this evening. Can't wait to taste it. Just finished mixing up the pesto recipe; filled 4 plastic ice cube trays full and popped them into the freezer. Wanted to lick bowl of the food processor LOL.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KNITTWITTIBE said:
> 
> 
> > Dave,
> ...


When I was a kid we had fried squash blossoms, which are basically the same thing, but from the yellow summer squash. As an adult I found people had never heard of them.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Hello from the beautiful sunny, breezy Swan's Island off the coast of Maine. Life up here from end of May to mid-October is all vacation. I've never been anyplace I've liked better.
> 
> Dave, thanks for the pasta recipe. It sounds delicious. I actually have had,but never made, fried zucchini blossoms. They were served with an aioli dipping sauce and were delicious.
> 
> ...


I hope the weather will be good on the coast of ME at the end of July. I am driving to an outdoor wedding in Camden.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kaliz said:


> Found It! Craftfreely.com! Want to lose some hours/? Just give it a go!!


Sadly, it's just _another_ site where there are links to outside sites' patterns. For awhile, it will be good ... until too many of the outside sites change their pages or go extinct. Enjoy while you may. :wink:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad you liked it nitz8catz, it's so quick and easy and makes a great supper or lunch dish.

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

BethChaya said:


> Good afternoon everyone from steamy Minnesota! It will feel like 100 degrees today.
> I just made a delicious dessert that was a childhood favorite of my hubby's. Rice pudding.
> 6 cups milk
> 1 cup raw rice
> ...


I have my computer on to streaming radio from Minneapolis and have been hearing today about the intense heat warning that lasts until WEDNESDAY!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BethChaya said:


> Good afternoon everyone from steamy Minnesota! It will feel like 100 degrees today.
> I just made a delicious dessert that was a childhood favorite of my hubby's. Rice pudding.
> 6 cups milk
> 1 cup raw rice
> ...


Wow! Another recipe I'd love to make. Just one question: Are the raisins added before or after cooking, or does it make any difference?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> There are a number of different varieties, some will be better as courgettes, others will be better as marrows. But basically, if you leave a couple of courgettes (zucchini) on the plant, they will develop into marrows weighing several pounds.
> 
> The way it works is quite logical, reproduction is part of the plant's life cycle and flowering is a means to an end. By harvesting small courgettes we are interrupting their natural cycle, the aim of which to produce fully ripe fruits from which the next generation will grow.
> 
> ...


One of the Montreal TV stations runs a contest each year to see who has the longest zucchini. It's usually rather skinny and well over 6 feet long. The 'farmers' who win have their vines running along overhead frames, so the zucchini can hang down. These fruit gardens are usually postage-stamp sized back yards and are coaxed into producing bumper crops by dedicated gardeners.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> There are a number of different varieties, some will be better as courgettes, others will be better as marrows. But basically, if you leave a couple of courgettes (zucchini) on the plant, they will develop into marrows weighing several pounds.
> 
> There are a couple of varieties that grow into particularly large marrows, but any courgette variety will grow if you you leave it. That's why you're best cutting them as they reach a maximum of 6" (15cms) in length, it forces the plant to keep producing throughout the season, by August you'll find it is really trying hard by producing lots of delicious fruits. At around 8" in length, the ripening fruit will start sending chemical signals back to the plant and switch off flower production, so one does need to check on a daily basis.
> 
> Dave


We usually refer to them as baseball bats due to the size which can grow incredibly quickly--like overnite! People all wait for the zucchini to come in and then moan under the weight of them. It is one of those annual summer seasonal events. Lots of zucchini given away----


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

When I was a kid we had fried squash blossoms, which are basically the same thing, but from the yellow summer squash. As an adult I found people had never heard of them.[/quote]

My Italian neighbors always do squash blossom dishes. They are even turning up on restaurant menus these days. I never do them because, because, because............... They disappear before I get it together to pick them. I also don't like fried foods, but any smaller flower fits real well on top of a salad. Try

Have people tried nasturtium flowers or buds. YUM! a bit peppery and so beautiful on a plate.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Anita H said:


> 1. Dye remover? New one on me. Does it only work on hand dyed yarn? Or can you use it on anything? What is the name of it so I can look it up?
> 
> 2. Green tomatoes---oh, yum. Fried Green Tomatoes--one of my favorite movies. oh goodie.


I just bought Rit Color Remover from WalMart. I didn't know if it would work or not but I'm pleasantly surprised. It says it works on any fabric that can be washed in hot water.[/quote]

thanx Anita H. Gives me something to think about now.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Nasturtium leaves are also refreshing & peppery in salads!


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

Kaliz, so what is this fantastic web-site.. we all want to know.......mlk


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

But then you have to start worrying about investing it wisely. Worrying about relatives coming out of the woodwork hitting you up for money. Worrying about your accountants stealing from you. No, it is so much easier to be poor. Don't have *those* kinds of worries.



FireballDave said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations to those people! But it boggles the mind to have that kind of money.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dave I also made your courgette and lemon pasta for dinner tonight. Because there are so many of us I more than doubled the recipe and to make up for not quite enough courgette I added two small yellow summer squash. Everyone loved it. Thanks again for posting it. I serve it with fresh fried fish (crappie I caught). Don't usually fry foods but every few years give in to fresh fried fish.

May start cooking more fish. Yesterday I purchased a small bass boat. Unbelieveable good price. Just now need to get a good marine battery and 40-55 hp electric trolling motor. Oh yeah, will also need to get life preservers. Friend will let me borrow his trailer to pull to the lake but eventually will want to get small trailer too. Good thing I got such a deal on the boat! Now I'll also need to come up with some other recipes for the fresh fish cause I sure don't want fried foods a lot. LOL!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey settl, cook your fish in parchment paper with a little olive oil, tomato slices, kalamata olives (3) and a slice of lemon. So good. And the olive oil is good for you. Bitsey


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Forgot to mention something for everyone to maybe check out. I just joined Craftsy.com. It's free and has all kinds of crafts including knitting. Shows lots of projects and you can link to the patterns. Down side, most of the patterns I've checked into cost (not free) but did see some for free.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

Went to see the new Harry Potter movie with son-in-law and grandson, then out to dinner. Made for a nice afternoon and early evening. My daughter and granddaughter elected to go to a birthday party instead of the movie. The boys were not interested in a 3 yr old party - grandma was more fun. Now it is time to put my feet up and work on my knitting. Want to finish this sweater and try some of the other projects I have downloaded. I am sort of single tracked, can only do one knitting project at a time.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I have been reading this tea party most of the day and my eyes are tired, so is my neck. Need to check my chair, I guess. This is great. I haven't had so much fun in years. Just got the internet back a few months ago. Thanks for sharing and God Bless.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds wonderful Bitsey. I'm assuming you baked it but at what temperature and how long? I've got more to cook up tomorrow!



Bitsey said:


> Hey settl, cook your fish in parchment paper with a little olive oil, tomato slices, kalamata olives (3) and a slice of lemon. So good. And the olive oil is good for you. Bitsey


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

this is a non-site. it asks if you want to buy the domaine. didn't see any option to join.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I wasn't sure if you were replying to me or not. It is www.craftsy.com. I just was there. You may need to put http:// in front



tamarque said:


> this is a non-site. it asks if you want to buy the domaine. didn't see any option to join.


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

This is what we had for supper and yes I made both as I have some picky eaters: 


Mexican Mess Casserole:

1 lb. hamburger; use lean meat or ground chuck
1/2 c onion; diced
1/2 green pepper; diced
med. can of black olives; chopped
2T taco seasoning of choice (I use a blend called Silva; use more or less to taste)
med. can refried beans
1c taco sauce
1 c cheese (cheddar, colby, mexican blend; whatever)
8 c tortillo chips, lightly crushed (Silva or Tostitos - to taste; use about 2 quart bags; before crush)

Fry meat; pour off grease. Back to skillet; add onions, green pepper and black olives until tender. Add: taco seasoning, refried beans, taco sauce, and half of the cheese - mix and heat until bubbling. Mix in crushed chips.

You can top with cheese and place a lid on skillet until cheese melts or turn on the broiler to 400 until cheese melt; approx. 5 minutes.

These are suggested amounts. If you like more of something, add it or don't like, don't use. This is one of those recipes that I never measure, just put in what we like.

Quickie Chips

Tortillo Chips
sauce of choice (spaghetti, taco, pizza)
onions
green peppers
black olives
cheese 
hamburger (optional)

Spread the amount of chips you want to eat onto a foil lined cookie sheet. Have any toppings you are putting on ready in advance as once the sauce goes on, the chips will start to get soggy. Add sauce and any toppings of your choosing. Top with cheese. Put under broiler until cheese melts; 400/5 minutes.


I hope these read okay, as I don't use recipes, just toss them together. Make them your own and Enjoy!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

dorisgene said:


> This is what we had for supper and yes I made both as I have some picky eaters:
> 
> These sound scrumptious; I KNOW my grandkids would love them. We have fajitas, tacos, quesadillas about once a week.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Setti, I put the parchment wrap fillets on a cookie sheet and set the temp for about 350 degrees. I just waited until the parchment puffed up and they were done. These were not thick fillets...I believe they were catfish. If you look on the food network site and look Ina Garten she also has a receipe for thick cut fillets of stripers..She adds some shrimp and mussels. My Daughter in law fixed it for my son and he loved it. Bitsey

PS I don't know why you couldn't use same receipe for any thick cut white fillet. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Doris do you eat the Mexican mess with the chips or is served over the chips. I like the idea of eating with chips with a couple of dollops of sour crem. yum Bitsey


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

I was going to ask you to stop in Dacula and pick me up on your way out, but the largest fish I ever cought you could hide in a shirt pocket and no one would know it was there. Will you be going to Lake Lanier? or some other lake, I wish you a lot of luck and hope you catch all you want.
Do you want a 40 to 55hp outboard motor and also a trolling motor?



settleg said:


> Dave I also made your courgette and lemon pasta for dinner tonight. Because there are so many of us I more than doubled the recipe and to make up for not quite enough courgette I added two small yellow summer squash. Everyone loved it. Thanks again for posting it. I serve it with fresh fried fish (crappie I caught). Don't usually fry foods but every few years give in to fresh fried fish.
> 
> May start cooking more fish. Yesterday I purchased a small bass boat. Unbelieveable good price. Just now need to get a good marine battery and 40-55 hp electric trolling motor. Oh yeah, will also need to get life preservers. Friend will let me borrow his trailer to pull to the lake but eventually will want to get small trailer too. Good thing I got such a deal on the boat! Now I'll also need to come up with some other recipes for the fresh fish cause I sure don't want fried foods a lot. LOL!


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Bitsey,

They are two separate recipes. Mexican Mess is a casserole and the quickie chips are a quick nacho type meal. Does that answer your question?
:lol:

You could certainly use sour cream with either recipe.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yum Yum! Bitsey


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

settleg said:


> I wasn't sure if you were replying to me or not. It is www.craftsy.com. I just was there. You may need to put http:// in front
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry for the confusion. if figured it out but when i tried to delete my message, here, i could not. that does not seem to be an option on KP


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

tamarque said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't sure if you were replying to me or not. It is www.craftsy.com. I just was there. You may need to put http:// in front
> ...


You can delete your message. Hit the edit button. Hightlight in blue with your mouse. Press delete button. However, you have about 45 minutes from the time you first posted the post to edit your message. Hope it helps you out! ;-)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a trolling motor but was told I needed a 40-55 and just assumed it meant horsepower. You can tell I don't know much about motors; just love to go fishing! It is a small boat but that is all I wanted. Hey, if your in Dacula we should get together sometime.

Have you ever been to Mainstreet Fiber and Yarn in Watkinsville?

Usually I go to Sandy Creek Park Lake in Athens or to Clark Hill Resevoir.



martin keith said:


> I was going to ask you to stop in Dacula and pick me up on your way out, but the largest fish I ever cought you could hide in a shirt pocket and no one would know it was there. Will you be going to Lake Lanier? or some other lake, I wish you a lot of luck and hope you catch all you want.
> Do you want a 40 to 55hp outboard motor and also a trolling motor?


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

> hmmm. good recipe. My mom loves to make what she calls ground beef, whole tomatoes and rice. You cook the onions first, then brown the meat, add in the whole tomatoes, crush them a bit, salt to taste, in separate pot cook rice as directed on package. (for a variety, put cooked zucchini in it. ) It is very tasty.


I tried something like this tonight. I put brown rice on to cook (45 -50min). And I cooked up a diced onion in olive oil. Also added some cut up celery and diced red peppers. I browned 1/2 lb (8oz) of hamburg. I opened up a can/tin of diced tomatos. I added in the juice when the hamburg was about done. Then added in the whole can of tomatos. (14.5 oz.) Salt and pepper to taste. And surprise.. I added about a half tsp. of Italian seasoning to this. When the rice was done I spooned and stirred some into the hamburg mixture. About 2 1/2 C. of rice. Enough to look pleasing to the eye and not dominate the whole dish. Serve with a few corn chips on the side. I had pink lemonade with a lot of ice with this.
Mary in VT


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> aljellie
> Have you knit with Swan's Island Organic Yarn? I was reading about their organic wool blankets. The whole operation sounds amazing. Were you able to visit when they were still on the island?


I toured their one-room factory when they first opened. Their blankets are beautiful, but quite expensive. They did not make and sell yarn at that time. When we head back to Baltimore in October, I plan to see if we can stop so I can see and touch their yarn. So I've not only never knitted with it, I've never seen it. I'm looking forward to a visit and will report back if it comes to pass.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

oh, this sounds good and cool, mom always fixed a lime jello with slaw, celery and chopped pecans also added cottage cheese, now i am not a cottage cheese eater, but you really couldn't taste it, love the crunch, i think i will try it with the vinegar in it, yummy thanks. a person could gain weight just reading this stuff


5mmdpns said:


> sadocd said:
> 
> 
> > My mother and grandmother made jello slaw but also added finely diced celery and thinly sliced cucumber. They also added 1/4 cup vinegar in place of 1/4 cup of the water. The vinegar gives it a little tang. Makes me hungry thinking about this, haven't had it in a long time. I guess I'll have to make it for myself because my family looks at it and says " this is strange ."
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Good evening all, I'm back and worn out. Only put in two hours helping build the stage-assembled some legs for it. Then I drove to a town over an hour away for a baby shower, which was fun, came back to watch a movie with the boyfriend, since the crew finished the stage while I was at the baby shower. Am now completely worn out. Seems it was too hot or I'm just too tired lately for all this heat and activity. 

My thoughts and prayers are with those who need it. 

The fried squash blossoms sound great. I've never had them, never heard of them, really, before last year. But they're in my book and I'll be making them as soon as my squash begin producing blossoms. It shall be fun;-). Now to get the book and plan this weeks recipes. I'm behind due to the busy week;-)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> this is a non-site. it asks if you want to buy the domaine. didn't see any option to join.


Which? This one maybe: http://www.craftsy.com/

It might suit some, but I'd rather be on KP.


----------



## luvs2knit (May 20, 2011)

Hi all. Just finished reading all the posts and have enjoyed the comments. Thanks for the recipes, the vacation plans, the pics and best and healthy wishes to all. See you next week


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Just got back from Grandaughter's Sweet Sixteen. She is the oldest grandchild. They grow so fast. The topic of the party was "the drivers license". Gosh I miss the giggly little girl she was and admire the young women she is becoming.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Anne, I am sorry about your daughter,but glad they have finally decided on the problem and are taking steps to get her well.I shall continue to pray for you and her as well as the rest of your family.
Allof the others of the forum who are sick or have injuries
I am praying for you also.
To all who are on the mend,getting better I join you in a prayer of thanksgiving. See you all next week. Glenda


----------



## moreighn (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi at least I can watch the Motogp from around 7o'clock if I want to watch the 125's onwards.It is a real pain in the neck as all the Races [F1s,Motogps and TT are in the middle of the night for us and as it is winter it is not the easiest of late night.However I would not miss them for the earth and as I am a 73 year old handcrafter and have no real reason to get up too early my time is not wasted.Happy racing from Queensland


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean - Thank you for the conversion chart. I usually can approximate the answer in my head, but having bookmarked the chart will make things more exact. Do I remember correctly that you will not be traveling to Syria for a while? I do not understand the whole situation there, but I think you have made a wise decision.
Mini vacation in Albuquerque, NM, USA, earlier this week. Got lucky at the Hard Rock Casino (my only vice :-D) and the winnings pretty much paid for the trip. The Village Wool shop is awesome; thanks, Albuquerque gals for recommending it. Also, Trader Joe's was fun.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Sutallee Stitcher said:
> 
> 
> > aljellie
> ...


My trip this fall will be going to San Diego from late September early October for two weeks to visit my best friend. I am so looking forward to going. I fell in love with San Diego four years ago and have been visiting once a year.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

arleney1008 said:


> My trip this fall will be going to San Diego from late September early October for two weeks to visit my best friend. I am so looking forward to going. I fell in love with San Diego four years ago and have been visiting once a year.


Be careful! Some cities are addictive!

I visited Montreal for a week in the summer of 1968; returned for another week in mid-winter 1969; and moved here permanently in summer 1970! Talk about love at first sight! My greatest love is this city ... but don't tell my darling. :-D


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> good morning from the birthing room in northwest ohio - we have two puppies - and i do think at this late date that is all we are going to have. they are going to be the cleanest dogs around as she is continually licking them. mother and pups are doing well.
> 
> i actually fell asleep about two this morning and slept until almost eight. since mother and pups were just below me on the floor next to the bed i figured i would hear if anything started again.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new puppies, glad that all is well. "Chocolate & Vanilla" ?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Long Islander said:


> Hello English Rose - I'm the Long Islander who now lives in Shrewsbury in England and have definitely become bi-lingual. Here they are courgettes as an eggplant is an aubergine. I get into the States and have to remember to speak American as well as to drive on the right.


In knitting all our terms are the same as English, but we have zucchini and eggplants.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

could you please convert your celsius and km to fahrenheit and miles don't understand metric system very well at all.[/quote]

http://www.worldwidemetric.com/measurements.html
this site converts metric and imperial to each other. As 16 fluid ounces is one pint it is clearly American (our pints were 20 like the UK). Over here we have used metric so many years that many people here have no more idea of imperial measures than Americans do of the metric.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

I think I will respond with a PM.



settleg said:


> Just a trolling motor but was told I needed a 40-55 and just assumed it meant horsepower. You can tell I don't know much about motors; just love to go fishing! It is a small boat but that is all I wanted. Hey, if your in Dacula we should get together sometime.
> 
> Have you ever been to Mainstreet Fiber and Yarn in Watkinsville?
> 
> ...


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

It's midnight here in NJ & I'm exhausted from doing battle all afternoon/evening with a cantankerous sewing machine. Got all my fabric cut for the pillow covers...of course, all the pillows were 1" different in size, so there was no cutting en mass. Well, at least the prep work is finished. Hopefully by Monday they'll all be covered & ready to be placed on the setee/chair....fingers crossed. It certainly felt good to sit down after dinner & pick up knitting needles, which worked perfectly !! ;-)
Anneevamond....I'll say a prayer for your daughter & send positive energy her way.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Hi Dave, that sounds REALLY good, but I was wondering would leaving out the ricotta alter the taste a lot? It's not that I don't like it, I'm allergic to milk.
> 
> pattys76
> 
> ...


Hi Cmazilla, Have you tried Nucoa Margerine for your son? It is the ONLY brand of margerine that I have found that is completely dairy free. I now regularly look for the words "Pareve" or "Parvae" they both mean that under jewish dietary rules, that item is completely meat AND DAIRY free.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> It's midnight here in NJ & I'm exhausted from doing battle all afternoon/evening with a cantankerous sewing machine. Got all my fabric cut for the pillow covers...of course, all the pillows were 1" different in size, so there was no cutting en mass. Well, at least the prep work is finished. Hopefully by Monday they'll all be covered & ready to be placed on the setee/chair....fingers crossed. It certainly felt good to sit down after dinner & pick up knitting needles, which worked perfectly !! ;-)
> Anneevamond....I'll say a prayer for your daughter & send positive energy her way.


Thank you so much


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Anyone have a good recipe for Zucchini muffins. I used to have one, but I think it got packed in the wrong box during renovations and have not been able to find it since. My daughter doesn't like zucchini but would eat it when it was in the muffins.


Not muffins but cake. I also found my zucchni soup recipe as it on the same sheet.
ZUCCHINI CAKE
250gm zucchini, trimmed and grated
1/2 cup vegetable oil 
3/4 cup sugar
1 egg, well beaten
1/2 cup plain flour
1/2 teaspoon bicarbonate soda
3/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon grated nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup walnuts, chopped.

Preheat oven to moderate, 180 centigrade. Line a 16 cm tin with baking paper
In a large mixing bowl combine the zucchini, oil, sugar and eggs.
Sift the flour, soda, spices and salt. Gradually stir the flour mixture into the zucchini mixture. Add the walnuts and mix well.
Spoon the mixture into the tin. Bake in oven for 45-60 minutes or until a skewer inserted into the centre of the cake comes out clean.
Allow cake to cool in tin for 15 minutes. Turn cake out onto wire rack. Allow the cake to cool completly before serving.

ZUCCHINI SOUP
500 gm zucchini
2 cups of milk
1 tablespoon flour (Australian tablespoons are 20 ml, not 15 like in most other places so you may want slightly more)
3 cups chicken or vegtable stock
1 tablespoon butter

Peel and slice the zucchini (I don't peel it) and cook in boiling stock until tender; blend to a puree. Melt the butter and add flour, stirring until smooth then add half the milk. Add the zucchini puree to the milk mix. add the remainder of the milk, return to heat and stir until soup has thickened.


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Hi Everyone....here is the update on my daughter. She was told by Rheumatologist that her Lyme's disease is really bad/ It has affected her heart & brain. They admitted her to hospital and inserted a PICC line. They have started her on 6 wks of antibiotic therapy. Please keep her in your prayers. Anne
> ps...sorry for the 'down news' Just thought I'd update you since last week


A friend's daughter was probably the first diagnosed case of Lyme's in Wisconsin - many years ago. She spent a lot of time in the hospital before 'they" figured out what was wrong. She's fine now, though very petite, and a bit shy (was shy before, too), a really nice young lady. 
Things will work out, and we will all pray for her speedy recovery.
Of course everyone here is concerned during tick season, that's one of the best reasons to look forward to really cold weather and snow (the high temps this weekend are another good reason). This weekend, we will envy all of you in OZ!


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KNITTWITTIBE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm-learnin' :thumbup:
> ...


A suggestion for your oversize marrows - a friend used to peel and dice them, and pack in canning jars. He used canned pineapple juice and filled the jars, and processed them in a hot water bath canner. Not sure how long they were in the water bath, but he had a supply of "canned pineapple" all winter. I would think that following the procedure for any other fruit would work, the amount of time based on whether it was a pint or quart jar.
Haven't tried it, but he gave me a jar and it tasted just like pineapple.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

janette777 said:


> Can someone please explain to me the meanings of: DD, DH. etc? Can't figure out the meaning of first 'D'.


Janette, the first D can be anything from Dear, Darling, etc on to the other end of the spectrum--Dastardly, Da**ed, ...you get the idea?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BGL said:


> A suggestion for your oversize marrows - a friend used to peel and dice them, and pack in canning jars. He used canned pineapple juice and filled the jars, and processed them in a hot water bath canner. Not sure how long they were in the water bath, but he had a supply of "canned pineapple" all winter. I would think that following the procedure for any other fruit would work, the amount of time based on whether it was a pint or quart jar.
> Haven't tried it, but he gave me a jar and it tasted just like pineapple.


It's not surprising. Un-seasoned zucchini hasn't much flavour on its own; the pineapple juice just overwhelms its faint flavour.

When we 'candy' citrus fruit skins, aren't we doing the same thing? What was too acidic to be eaten raw absorbs a ton of sugar and turns into a sweet!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> could you please convert your celsius and km to fahrenheit and miles don't understand metric system very well at all.


http://www.worldwidemetric.com/measurements.html
this site converts metric and imperial to each other. As 16 fluid ounces is one pint it is clearly American (our pints were 20 like the UK). Over here we have used metric so many years that many people here have no more idea of imperial measures than Americans do of the metric.[/quote]

I simply convert anything defined in the French Revolutionary System of weights and measures into imperial in my head. It's not too difficult once you get used to long division again, a little mental arithmetic never did anyone any harm and I refuse to think in a system based on a unit I refuse to acknowledge as having any validity.

Besides, converting every packet in the _Palace of Hell_ into Imperial measures and the prices into real (pre-decimal) money, keeps me aware of both inflation levels and precisely how much I'm putting into the basket. It also helps when I check the till receipt for errors. Because I've noted the shelf price of every item I've bought, I can spot differences easily; I then only need to decide how difficult I want to make life for them, usually very!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

BGL said:


> A suggestion for your oversize marrows - a friend used to peel and dice them, and pack in canning jars. He used canned pineapple juice and filled the jars, and processed them in a hot water bath canner. Not sure how long they were in the water bath, but he had a supply of "canned pineapple" all winter. I would think that following the procedure for any other fruit would work, the amount of time based on whether it was a pint or quart jar.
> Haven't tried it, but he gave me a jar and it tasted just like pineapple.


Marrow and ginger jam is a delight, large cougettes that one gets in the market or my own, if I've let them grow on a bit, make brilliant pineapple and courgette jam. It's a little on the sweet side, but children like it and it goes exceedingly well with sharp cheeses.

Dave


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

Time for bed from San Diego. I went to the Stitches from the Heart Tea and it was delightful. Wonder of wonders a group of around 100 women chatting and sharing patterns, as well as knitting and crocheting at the same time. Many brought the finished hats and some had 30 or 40 to share. The most frequently heard comment as the tea party broke up was"See you next year." Forgot to mention one dollar skeins of yarn donated to help with the costs. Of course I had to help out so they didn't have to haul it back to LA. HAPPY SUNDAY everyone......mlk


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Kaliz have you tried using Ctl and h on your computer to retrieve your "history"


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

hello everyone. just got back on here again and caught up. Dave you are a saint. your lovely flower recipe. I've been picking out the male flowers and throwing them away. what a fool I've been. Thanks so much will definately give them a fry up soon. And the wren. Well I thank you for your comments and don't feel so boring in this company. About the hand towel I simply knitted an oblong dish cloth. Looks really cool in the bathroom - finished it last night; it blue any navy flecked yarn in ll0% cotton. About 30" x l6". Prob you could do a much fancier job than me.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Good morning everyone, from Maryland where it is almost 6 a.m. It has been a very nice weekend so far, sunny with low humidity. With all the talk of zucchinis, my mouth is watering for some of those delicious recipes! The canned "pineapple" is intriguing, and I will definitely give that a try. Haven't done much knitting or crocheting lately, the Needle & Hook Muse has been on vacation apparently. I have several WIPs waiting for me, so I hope (S)He returns soon! 
Love reading what you all have been doing! My prayers are with you all, both requested or not. This is such a wonderful forum everyone so caring for each other.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sam,
Where does one find coconut flour? Never heard of it.
Carol (IL)


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Back in the mid 1970s America tried to teach its citizens the metric system. We just couldn't catch on to it and it quietly went away.



darowil said:


> could you please convert your celsius and km to fahrenheit and miles don't understand metric system very well at all.


http://www.worldwidemetric.com/measurements.html
this site converts metric and imperial to each other. As 16 fluid ounces is one pint it is clearly American (our pints were 20 like the UK). Over here we have used metric so many years that many people here have no more idea of imperial measures than Americans do of the metric.[/quote]


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

mlk, where was this event held? I'll try googling "Stitches from the Heart" and see if I can find information. Is it just hats that are made and donated?



toichingal said:


> Time for bed from San Diego. I went to the Stitches from the Heart Tea and it was delightful. Wonder of wonders a group of around 100 women chatting and sharing patterns, as well as knitting and crocheting at the same time. Many brought the finished hats and some had 30 or 40 to share. The most frequently heard comment as the tea party broke up was"See you next year." Forgot to mention one dollar skeins of yarn donated to help with the costs. Of course I had to help out so they didn't have to haul it back to LA. HAPPY SUNDAY everyone......mlk


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Good Sunday morning to all from the very calm shores of Lake Erie. It is still early, the birds are just waking up, boaters are quiet...only a few gentle fisherfolk out. No breeze. I think it will be a hot one today, a breeze would be welcome. We're going into Cleveland to help out son get some plumbing into his kitchen. Can you imagine being newly wed, and no kitchen for 3 months? Lots of romantic dinners out, I guess. He has taken on a lot...new wife, new job, "new" house to renovate....ah, youth!

Anne....you and your daughter have been in our prayers. I am glad you have a diagnosis and can take a course of action. Years ago I was part of a research study that found a positive attitude helped in recovery. Of course, "laughter is the best medicine". Bring in her favorite comedies to watch. We are all rooting for her!

Strawberry...glad you are on the road to recovery, too.
Jeanette777 - welcome....you are right...this party is a hoot! It becomes like a huge extended family...many conversations going at once. Enjoy!

pattys76 - thanks. I have off and on looked for dairy-free margarine, but it is hard to find. I have not heard of Nucoa. Often when I find something, they go and change the recipe and add whey or sodium caseinate, etc. pfui.

A good day to all.....I'll check in tonight....going to watch Le Tour and then go do plumbing (I'll knit and watch the men do the plumbing 
Carol (IL)


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Good Sunday morning to all from the very calm shores of Lake Erie. It is still early, the birds are just waking up, boaters are quiet...only a few gentle fisherfolk out. No breeze. I think it will be a hot one today, a breeze would be welcome. We're going into Cleveland to help out son get some plumbing into his kitchen. Can you imagine being newly wed, and no kitchen for 3 months? Lots of romantic dinners out, I guess. He has taken on a lot...new wife, new job, "new" house to renovate....ah, youth!
> 
> Anne....you and your daughter have been in our prayers. I am glad you have a diagnosis and can take a course of action. Years ago I was part of a research study that found a positive attitude helped in recovery. Of course, "laughter is the best medicine". Bring in her favorite comedies to watch. We are all rooting for her!
> 
> ...


Nucoa is a brand of margarine from my childhood. If you look for something for vegans you should get dairy-free. So a health food store would be a good place to go.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I just want to thank everyone who replied to my requst for a name for my yarn shop to be. Very creative. I am so glad that I found this tea party. when is the next one? I want to tell everyone what I chose for a name.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Thanks darowil for the zucchini cake recipe, I'll try that but not today,it's 10:30 and already 30'C (88'F). The A/C is working overtime.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

does anyone know if you can candy ginger like you can other fruit ?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

glnwhi said:



> does anyone know if you can candy ginger like you can other fruit ?


Yes you can. I dont have a recipe for it. Likely you can find one on the internet. I have bought candy ginger in little jars in the store. It is a good condiment to serve with suchi and with lamb. 
Chuckles, I went searching on the web and there are so many recipes. Here are a couple:
http://homecooking.about.com/od/dessertrecipes/ht/crystalginger.htm
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/candied-ginger-recipe/index.html
Now that you have the candied ginger all made, how about a lemon candied ginger biscuit? (I am coming over with some mint tea to brew with this!! hehe)
http://www.joyofbaking.com/SconesLemonGinger.html


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> does anyone know if you can candy ginger like you can other fruit ?


Yes you can, both root ginger and the stems which you can grow yourself on the windowsill. It's quite a lengthy process to do proper crystallization, but of course it will then keep indefinitely.

Dave


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

You can delete your message. Hit the edit button. Hightlight in blue with your mouse. Press delete button. However, you have about 45 minutes from the time you first posted the post to edit your message. Hope it helps you out! ;-)[/quote]

thanks. didn't occur to me to go to the edit button. i just highlighted and hit delete but it wouldn't work. well, next time....


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave, that sounds REALLY good, but I was wondering would leaving out the ricotta alter the taste a lot? It's not that I don't like it, I'm allergic to milk.
> ...


Why not use organic, cold pressed olive oil. Much healthier and much tastier.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Good Sunday morning to all from the very calm shores of Lake Erie.
> 
> pattys76 - thanks. I have off and on looked for dairy-free margarine, but it is hard to find. I have not heard of Nucoa. Often when I find something, they go and change the recipe and add whey or sodium caseinate, etc. pfui.
> 
> ...


Hi just a post about the milk allergy -- a margarine to try is called Earth Balance. There is no milk ingredients in it at all. Here is a support web site for you that you may want to check out to help you with the millk allergy in the family.
http://milkallergycompanion.blogspot.com/2007/09/dairy-free-margarine-and-complete-list.html

As someone who has a lot of food allergies, my sympathies for you and the family. Better days ahead!

 :thumbup:


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Scotslass, where at in Northern Idaho if you don't mind my asking? My great niece & nephew go to college in Moscow, & we are buying a house in Grangeville for when my hubby retires. How much further north are you?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have no idea carol - i just saw the recipe and thought it was different from what we have been getting - i'm going to look around and see what i can find.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Sam,
> Where does one find coconut flour? Never heard of it.
> Carol (IL)


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have no idea carol - i just saw the recipe and thought it was different from what we have been getting - i'm going to look around and see what i can find.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I wondered about coconut flour also, wondering if it might be powdered coconut milk, and went to the net. But it is apparently flour. Amazon carries two brands anyway. I've put it on my list to order since I occasionally do gluten-free baking and this could be interesting. Bobs red mill is one source.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

hi all, it is scorching hot outside with temps in the high 30's celcius and with the humidex it is above th 40'Celcius. The air conditioner cant keep up with the heat. So what to have for brunch?? Glass of cold tomatoe juice, soft fried eggs sprinkled with Cajun spice, and rye toast cut into soldiers!! yummy without a great deal of effort. 

Which brought me to a thought, how do the tea partiers like their eggs? :?: I think I will make some deviled eggs for tomorrow.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

For those of you who would like a conversion chart for cooking is is a good one. 
http://www.exploratorium.edu/cooking/convert/measurements.html

Sam how are the puppies doing?

Sandy


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Which brought me to a thought, how do the tea partiers like their eggs? :?: I think I will make some deviled eggs for tomorrow.[/quote]

I only like the whites. I usually make a sandwich with bacon. I get the precooked bacon and cook it a little more and put the egg whites over the bacon and cook them all together. I get my eggs from my son's farm. so they are nice and fresh.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi just a post about the milk allergy -- a margarine to try is called Earth Balance. There is no milk ingredients in it at all. Here is a support web site for you that you may want to check out to help you with the millk allergy in the family.
http://milkallergycompanion.blogspot.com/2007/09/dairy-free-margarine-and-complete-list.html

:[/quote]

okay, cannot help myself. here is another perspective on milk allergies. many people who suffer from this condition do not have a problem with REAL milk. Pasteurization and homogenization destroy most of the good stuff in milk. Further, the heat process alters the protein molecule making it difficult to digest. The cream is removed and with it the natural Vit D3 in the milk. Enzymes that help the digestion are destroyed as are most of the vitamins. Left is a pretty sterile product that is not fit for consumption.

If you can get raw, organic milk from grass fed, organically raised 
cows or goats you might find it very digestible. Same goes for cheeses and butter.


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> mlk, where was this event held? I'll try googling "Stitches from the Heart" and see if I can find information. Is it just hats that are made and donated?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

KiSu719 said:


> Which brought me to a thought, how do the tea partiers like their eggs? :?: I think I will make some deviled eggs for tomorrow.


 I only like the whites. I usually make a sandwich with bacon. I get the precooked bacon and cook it a little more and put the egg whites over the bacon and cook them all together. I get my eggs from my son's farm. so they are nice and fresh.[/quote]

Neat and fun idea, I like my eggs cooked;-), you cook them, I eat them. Haven't found one I don't like. I do love deviled eggs and egg salad with mustard(or honey-mustard) in a pinch, and in the mornings as part of my attempt to eat healthy, I fry an egg hard and place it on honey-wheat or whole-grain english muffins(toasted), sometimes with cheese sometimes with jam, sometimes, I settle for them plain.

Morning all, hope everyone has a beautiful but not too hot day. Need to weed the garden today and get excited over cucumbers;-). Then off to make a new recipe. Might get some canning jars and try the pickled watermelon rind recipe.


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi BarbaraSD, lovely day here today. The tea is usually once a year and anyone is invited. However, there is group that does meet twice a month at the food court at Grossmont Center and they knit, crochet and chat. PM me and I will tell you more about it..mlk


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Hi just a post about the milk allergy -- a margarine to try is called Earth Balance. There is no milk ingredients in it at all. Here is a support web site for you that you may want to check out to help you with the millk allergy in the family.
> http://milkallergycompanion.blogspot.com/2007/09/dairy-free-margarine-and-complete-list.html
> 
> :


okay, cannot help myself. here is another perspective on milk allergies. many people who suffer from this condition

do not have a problem with REAL milk. Pasteurization and homogenization destroy most of the good stuff in milk. Further, the heat process alters the protein molecule making it difficult to digest. The cream is removed and with it the natural Vit D3 in the milk. Enzymes that help the digestion are destroyed as are most of the vitamins. Left is a pretty sterile product that is not fit for consumption.

If you can get raw, organic milk from grass fed, organically raised 
cows or goats you might find it very digestible. Same goes for cheeses and butter.[/quote]

HERE HERE!!!!! It is unbeleivable what 'they' are doing to our food chain. On another note...I don't believe there are 'peanut' allergies....I think that the allergy is to whatever POISON they are putting in the ground to make the peanut larger, firmer etc...did anyone hear about the 'exploding watermelons' recently???? They had put to much of a certain growth hormone in the water and the melons were exploding in the farmers fields. I wonder how many people are allergic to the hormone they used??? It is sad but true...in my day we didn't even hear about peanut allergies and now I have about 4 relatives with it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a quick report on the puppies - mother and pups are doing fine - sleeping a lot. mother very attentive. surprisingly the pups are crawling all over the place - mother gets quite upset. found her in the bathroom this morning because the black pup had wandered into the bathroom - their blanket is right by the door. one of cats came to check out the pup - momma watched closely. stll thinking about keeping both of them - daughter arguing against it. lol

sam


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Sam,
Glad to hear that mom and the pups are doing well. It sounds like you're of a mind to keep both puppies!


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

I've been a Beatle fan since 1963 when my English pen pal, Gillian, sent me a newspaper clipping of the Fab Four. Last night I got to see Paul McCartney in concert. I don't need to die, I'm already in Heaven. The band was great, the music was great and Paul looked as if he had the same level of energy he had almost 50 years ago. He performed without a break and had the whole stadium up and singing and dancing. And the cherry on the whipped cream- the Piano Man-Billy Joel- ame out and played with the band on She was Just 17. AWESOME! If any of you have the chance to see him on tour make an effort to do so. The Beatles-the reason why the British are so dear to my heart. Oh-blah-dee Oh-blah-dah Life goes on Brah La-la how the life goes on.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

thewren said:


> a quick report on the puppies - mother and pups are doing fine - sleeping a lot. mother very attentive. surprisingly the pups are crawling all over the place - mother gets quite upset. found her in the bathroom this morning because the black pup had wandered into the bathroom - their blanket is right by the door. one of cats came to check out the pup - momma watched closely. stll thinking about keeping both of them - daughter arguing against it. lol
> 
> sam


Lucky you....I would keep both. I want a dog in the worst way. I have a significant hearing loss and when I sat for my son's dog I was surprised at the things I don't hear. Piper (her name) would nidge me if I left something on the stove boiling and would bark when the UPS driver came to the door. I NEVER realized he had been ringing the bell all these years. Hubby is against dog. Says we are gone too much for one.

:thumbdown:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thinking about going away on a Summer holiday, I remenbered a discussion about knitting a luggage marker to make it easier to identify one's bag on the airport carousel. With this in mind, I thought it might be fun to create a Luggage luggage tag, complete with stickers from previous journeys. The pattern and chart can be found at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-19598-1.html

Have fun decorating your suitcase with any colours you have to hand.
Dave


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> a quick report on the puppies - mother and pups are doing fine - sleeping a lot. mother very attentive. surprisingly the pups are crawling all over the place - mother gets quite upset. found her in the bathroom this morning because the black pup had wandered into the bathroom - their blanket is right by the door. one of cats came to check out the pup - momma watched closely. stll thinking about keeping both of them - daughter arguing against it. lol
> 
> sam


Awww, new members to the family is so much fun. I've only once had the pleasure of witnessing the birth of a litter of puppies... many years ago, with Mocha, my little brown miniature poodle. Vet had estimated ONE baby, due to her small size.... 
After she birthed her first pup I thought that she was finished, done with.... Ha ha, a few minutes later I saw #2, then # 3 and a final #4. Makes you wonder what Vets know, lol. 
Sam, KEEP the puppies!!! I cried with each puppy's departure...

Have fun with the babies....
Hug, Ingrid


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

This is what's for dinner here in Phoenix. We have it with garlic cheese bread. It's very hot and humid here. In the winter I throw in a handful of rice, but without it, it's a little lighter for the hot weather.


Smoked Sausage Zucchini Soup 

Serves 8

INGREDIENTS:
1 pound bulk smoked sausage
1 cup chopped onion
2 cups chopped celery
1 medium green pepper, chopped
1 tablespoon chopped garlic 
2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon dried basil
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1 quart canned tomatoes, cut up
(I use Ro-Tel)
4 cups diced zucchini
grated Parmesan cheese, optional

PREPARATION:
In a Dutch oven, brown sausage with onion. Drain excess fat. 

Add the next 8 ingredients. Cover and simmer for 1/2 hour. 

Stir in zucchini and simmer for 10 minutes. Sprinkle with Parmesan cheese, if desired.
NUTRITION:
263 calories, 18g fat, 16g carbohydrates, 11g protein per serving. 
This recipe is low in carbs.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

Good Afternoon tea partyers. It is in the mid 80's here in Georgia with low humitity - third day in a row - and the last of our pleasant days for a while. I'll be heading our in a while to pick up a few items at the grocery store and enjoy this pleasant change.
Prayers remain with all in need.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

That is too cute, Dave :thumbup: Thanx
Thanx also for plant growing advice....

Ingrid


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I like boiled eggs with soldiers for brekkers, there's a surprise! But I do also like my eggs: scrambled, poached, baked and fried, I also like omelettes, souffles and Portuguese eggs!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I like boiled eggs with soldiers for brekkers, there's a surprise! But I do also like my eggs: scrambled, poached, baked and fried, I also like omelettes, souffles and Portuguese eggs!
> 
> Dave


OK I'll beat everyone else to it. What is the world are Portuguese eggs?


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> But then you have to start worrying about investing it wisely. Worrying about relatives coming out of the woodwork hitting you up for money. Worrying about your accountants stealing from you. No, it is so much easier to be poor. Don't have *those* kinds of worries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A chic knitting boutique for me, ... with all the whistles and bells,... yeah, I could live with that ;-)

Ingrid


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I like boiled eggs with soldiers for brekkers, there's a surprise! But I do also like my eggs: scrambled, poached, baked and fried, I also like omelettes, souffles and Portuguese eggs!
> ...


_Portuguese Eggs_ is a brunch dish I enjoyed a few years ago when I combined working on a project with a holiday. I didn't always make breakfast, but found a cafe which served them like this. I think I posted the receipt a couple of weeks ago, but for anyone who missed it:

*Portuguese Egg*
_Serves: 1_

_Ingredients:_
Thick slice of buttered toast, good quality artisanal bread if you have it
1 large egg
1/2 breakfast cup (by volume) frozen peas or pea/sweetcorn mix
knob butter
2 tbs water
1/2 tsp mixed dried herbs
grinding of sea salt and black pepper

_Method:_
Into a small non-stick frying pan or skillet which must be cold, place the frozen peas, water, butter and herbs. Now turn on the ring to medium and wait until it's all bubbling and most of the water has evaporated. Stir the mixture and season well.

Crack the egg over the peas, cover with an upturned plate and turn the ring down to its lowest setting. When the white has set, it's ready, slide onto your thick slice of toast and enjoy.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Potuguese Eggs? Xplain pleez, I'm interested, eggs are my staple. Thanx Dave.

Ingrid


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

5mmdpn please come on over we will have a blast doesn't the ginger&lemon scones sound yummy? I want to try them.
Thanks to both you and Dave for info .My Mama used to candy
her own fruit and I wondered if I could do ginger. My family and I use crystalized ginger for nausea it works quicker and does not have the side effects drugs do,and has a pleasant flavor. I have lots of problems with nausea. Dave can you tell me where I can get the kind you can grow on the windowsil? I have ginger lillies but I dont think that is the same. Thanks


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanx Dave, I now remember your post. Will try 'em soon.

Ingrid


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> 5mmdpn please come on over we will have a blast doesn't the ginger&lemon scones sound yummy? I want to try them.
> Thanks to both you and Dave for info .My Mama used to candy
> her own fruit and I wondered if I could do ginger. My family and I use crystalized ginger for nausea it works quicker and does not have the side effects drugs do,and has a pleasant flavor. I have lots of problems with nausea. Dave can you tell me where I can get the kind you can grow on the windowsil? I have ginger lillies but I dont think that is the same. Thanks


You don't need any special kind, just a two inch piece of root ginger from your local grocers. Make sure the piece you choose has an 'eye', like a potato.

Fill a 4-inch pot with potting soil or compost and bury the ginger one-inch deep with the cut side down. Water well and place the pot on a sunny window-sill and keep just moist.

It does take a while for the root to sprout, about 4-6 weeks for the first shoot to appear. You will, with a little patience, end up with a pretty plant with soft leaves that can be frosted as cake decoration or, with the stem, can be used in cooking or as an infusion.

Have fun
Dave


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

JillF said:


> This is what's for dinner here in Phoenix. We have it with garlic cheese bread. It's very hot and humid here. In the winter I throw in a handful of rice, but without it, it's a little lighter for the hot weather.
> 
> Smoked Sausage Zucchini Soup
> 
> ...


jill that sounds so tasty. your making me hungry


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Just tried to delete a message and this is the error message I got.

Posting Error


Empty Message

It looks like you tried to edit a message, but didn't enter any content.

Please go back and fill in the message content.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

tamarque
Why not use organic said:


> tamarque, I'e never heard of that. Is it greasy tasting? Where would I find it? Is it a solid like butter or margerine or is it a liquid? It sounds interesting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Olive oil is an oil, like any other. It is sold liquid and you can get it in health food stores on online. It can be expensive so shop around and look for sales. It is not an oil to be used for cooking but as your might use butter, say on pasta. It can be used in soups for texture and flavor. But you will not be pouring it in like water: just a couple of Tbs at a time. I sometimes put it into my rice pot when cooking. It keeps the rice from sticking and has no noticeable taste as I only use a small amount. But it is not to used for frying. Only Coconut oil should be used for that, particularly if you heat the oil to high temps.

The organic, cold pressed nature of the oil has to do with the way the olives are grown (without pesticides or chemical fertilizers) and how it is pressed (without heat which destroys the enzymes).


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Dave,you are a man who is versed on many things I am so glad we have you for a friend. Glenda


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Good Sunday morning to all from the very calm shores of Lake Erie.
> ...


Thanks for the site, I really have to watch for the hidden milk ingredients, as I'm not sure exactly which components of milk I'm allergic to other than Casein. The Dr did not inspire much confidence, when he told me I could have soy cheese, and after I read the ingredients I found that it has Casein in it! So it's trial and error for me.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Hi just a post about the milk allergy -- a margarine to try is called Earth Balance. There is no milk ingredients in it at all. Here is a support web site for you that you may want to check out to help you with the millk allergy in the family.
> http://milkallergycompanion.blogspot.com/2007/09/dairy-free-margarine-and-complete-list.html
> 
> :


okay, cannot help myself. here is another perspective on milk allergies. many people who suffer from this condition do not have a problem with REAL milk. Pasteurization and homogenization destroy most of the good stuff in milk. Further, the heat process alters the protein molecule making it difficult to digest. The cream is removed and with it the natural Vit D3 in the milk. Enzymes that help the digestion are destroyed as are most of the vitamins. Left is a pretty sterile product that is not fit for consumption.

If you can get raw, organic milk from grass fed, organically raised 
cows or goats you might find it very digestible. Same goes for cheeses and butter.[/quote]

Tamarque, I may have to try that, but I'm kind of afraid to, one of the components in milk that I'm allergic to is Casein. I don't know if the raw milk work for me, and I really don't want to deal with the rash. Last time I got too much milk, it took over a year to completely get rid of it and it itches horribly.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > a quick report on the puppies - mother and pups are doing fine - sleeping a lot. mother very attentive. surprisingly the pups are crawling all over the place - mother gets quite upset. found her in the bathroom this morning because the black pup had wandered into the bathroom - their blanket is right by the door. one of cats came to check out the pup - momma watched closely. stll thinking about keeping both of them - daughter arguing against it. lol
> ...


If you can afford it get a trained service dog and then you can take it with you EVERYWHERE!! If you have a hearing loss you may even qualify for assistane in paying for it.

Sam I think you should keep the puppies if you want them! I have 4 dogs, A chow mix and a border collie mix that stay outside (but I'm still working on hubby to get them in) and inside I have a chuhuahua/terrier mix and a pit bull. The pit is a big baby, the sweetest thing you ever saw. I think they get a bad rap. It's not the breed, it's how they are raised.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > a quick report on the puppies - mother and pups are doing fine - sleeping a lot. mother very attentive. surprisingly the pups are crawling all over the place - mother gets quite upset. found her in the bathroom this morning because the black pup had wandered into the bathroom - their blanket is right by the door. one of cats came to check out the pup - momma watched closely. stll thinking about keeping both of them - daughter arguing against it. lol
> ...


If you can afford it get a trained service dog and then you can take it with you EVERYWHERE!! If you have a hearing loss you may even qualify for assistane in paying for it.

Sam I think you should keep the puppies if you want them! I have 4 dogs, A chow mix and a border collie mix that stay outside (but I'm still working on hubby to get them in) and inside I have a chuhuahua/terrier mix and a pit bull. The pit is a big baby, the sweetest thing you ever saw. I think they get a bad rap. It's not the breed, it's how they are raised.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

KiSu719 said:


> Which brought me to a thought, how do the tea partiers like their eggs? :?: I think I will make some deviled eggs for tomorrow.


 I only like the whites. I usually make a sandwich with bacon. I get the precooked bacon and cook it a little more and put the egg whites over the bacon and cook them all together. I get my eggs from my son's farm. so they are nice and fresh.[/quote]

I like mine over medium. The whites cooked through and the yolks still liquid. I use cooking spray so no grease


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Olive oil comes in lots of varieties and grades, it's generally considered healthier than most. _Virgin_ and _Extra Virgin_ are the first pressings and have the most pronounced flavour and should only ever be used for drizzling and cold dressings. Because of the way they are produced and the intensity of the flavour, you should not cook with these grades since they burn easily and turn bitter. Standard olive oil has a more neutral taste and can be used for cooking at a low-medium heat without turning bitter, it can also be used in baking.

I'm not sure about other countries, but in the UK you can get _SunOlive_ which is a blend of sunflower and olive oil. It has a light flavour and some of the benefits of olive oil, but the presence of sunflower oil means it can be heated to higher temperatures making it suitable for shallow frying and sauteeing. I use it as a general purpose oil, reserving the very expensive grades for dressings where the flavour is important.

Of course, this is only the way I choose the oils I use, others may have different opinions.

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - what a great knitting project - my suitcase will certainly have one when i leave for seattle in august. thanks for again something beautiful and unique.

sam


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> KiSu719 said:
> 
> 
> > Which brought me to a thought, how do the tea partiers like their eggs? :?: I think I will make some deviled eggs for tomorrow.
> ...


I like mine over medium. The whites cooked through and the yolks still liquid. I use cooking spray so no grease

[/quote]

I love eggs in so many ways... the basic fried, basted, boiled, poached (a fave !), Eggs Sardou, especially if someone makes them for me for a brunch ! Omelettes, scrambled, baked, huevos rancheros, ah, the list goes on.....


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I forgot _Huevos Rancheros_, one of our faves for petrolhead brunches, together with my very own _Breakfast Burritos_. Although next week's MotoGP at Laguna Seca will be at suppertime in the UK, I'll type up some receipts for a _Petrolhead Brunch_ for next weekend's party.

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love eggs - i have a small heavy skillet that is about the size of a bread slice. melt a pat of real butter - tilt pan to coat side - break in four eggs - treat as an omelet by lifting side and letting liquid slide under - then cover until cooked through - pop whole thing between toast spread with mayo - on my - what a great sandwich - with milk to drink. i love eggs in any size, shape or form - could eat them everyday.

if i won the lottery i would first work on the houses of my two daughters who dream of remodeling - i'd have a new ford edge - and i'd buy all the yarn i wanted whether i needed it or not.

sam


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> BethChaya said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon everyone from steamy Minnesota! It will feel like 100 degrees today.
> ...


Either way - if you add the raisins during cooking, they get large and mushy. If you add them after, the stay small. 
Be sure to cook the pudding until it is the consistency you want. If it is too thick after cooling, just add some milk and stir.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

boring knit said:


> JillF said:
> 
> 
> > This is what's for dinner here in Phoenix. We have it with garlic cheese bread. It's very hot and humid here. In the winter I throw in a handful of rice, but without it, it's a little lighter for the hot weather.
> ...


The soup sounds great. I am printing off a copy to make it when I get back from Phoenix. How HOT and HUMID is it in Phoenix? It is not great here in MN because of the humidity. I am leaving tomorrow for AZ to return two of my granddaughters. They have been in MN with us for 2.5 weeks, spending most of it "up North" on the lake at our cabin. The weather has been wonderful until yesterday. Friday it rained hard, flash flood warnings, etc. My girls were out in it having a ball. They wanted rain while there were here. They don't get to see or play in it much in AZ. They got their wish. Anyway the rain brought in the humidity, ugh. I come back on Fri. I hope there is some change in the weather in MN by then.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - what a great knitting project - my suitcase will certainly have one when i leave for seattle in august. thanks for again something beautiful and unique.
> 
> sam


Glad you like it Sam. It amused me to come up with something recursive. You can personalise the basic design all you wish, I just grabbed a handful of bobbins to make my _travel stickers!_

Dave


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

if i won the lottery i would first work on the houses of my two daughters who dream of remodeling - i'd have a new ford edge - and i'd buy all the yarn i wanted whether i needed it or not.

sam[/quote]

If I won the lottery, I'd pay off our two sons' educational loans, then give them a sum to do with as they pleased. Veterans' + their families needs would see a large chunk of the proceeds. Then I would go to the yarn shop with Sam & have a wonderful time ! ! !


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love eggs - i have a small heavy skillet that is about the size of a bread slice. melt a pat of real butter - tilt pan to coat side - break in four eggs - treat as an omelet by lifting side and letting liquid slide under - then cover until cooked through - pop whole thing between toast spread with mayo - on my - what a great sandwich - with milk to drink. i love eggs in any size, shape or form - could eat them everyday.
> 
> if i won the lottery i would first work on the houses of my two daughters who dream of remodeling - i'd have a new ford edge - and i'd buy all the yarn i wanted whether i needed it or not. Sam, you are a sweet man.
> 
> sam


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with you on the pit bull. We have a female and she is the best dog imaginable. Loving, quiet, and very gentle with the grandchildren. Likes to be petted and hugged. Would be a lapdog if someone had a big enough lap. Will sit with me on the couch and put her head in my lap while I read or knit. Unlike the cat, she does not pay any attention to the yarn going by.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> a quick report on the puppies - mother and pups are doing fine - sleeping a lot. mother very attentive. surprisingly the pups are crawling all over the place - mother gets quite upset. found her in the bathroom this morning because the black pup had wandered into the bathroom - their blanket is right by the door. one of cats came to check out the pup - momma watched closely. stll thinking about keeping both of them - daughter arguing against it. lol
> 
> sam


Oh Sam I sure hope you keep both of them, you will blessed more than you are bothered by them. Just look at all the love and affection you will be getting, and I don't think anyone can ever get enough of that.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, I just have to chime in, I know, I have had those warm and fuzzy thoughts since our "boo-Bear" (yellow lab) passed away. But then I start thinking who is going to house break them? Who is going to stop them from chewing every thing in sight. And when the 7 grand children come over who is going to stop them from jumping. To me it is like having a toddler on sugar that weighs 70 lbs and has 4 legs. I am getting too old.(66 & hubby 70) besides you cannot travel. I have a kitty and a friend comes to visit her. That is enough. But if you are brave...forge ahead and enjoy. Bitsey


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

I have to agree with you about there not being much of the real thing left after processing. I just bought some cream today and the "Best Before" date on the carton is Sept 04/11. That is just a tad scary. My kids used to drink straight from the cow every summer while on vacation at my sister's until the health board said that she couldn't serve it to them as they were not her own cows or her own children (the cows belonged to my brothers in-laws and my sister used to help with the milking. It used to take them several weeks after returning home to drink store bought without complaining. So much for PROGRESS?????
I hope you find a healthy way to deal with your family's allergies. 

P.S. Favourite egg recipe 'bauernfruhschtick' (spelling) It is rally a glorious omelette with seasoned fried potatoes, onions, peppers, bacon, sausage bits added to the middle when almost finished cooking, flipped in half and ENJOY!!! my dear departed MIL used to make them best.
Norah up in very hot, very humid Ontario Canada


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Granny, my kids were raised on raw milk...not an allergy among them. Bitsey


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a slight allergy/intolerance to all the natural enzymes in milk. It's OK if it has been boiled to hell and back to kill off the active ingredients, but I really don't like the taste of homogenised milk. I can cope with a little before I start itching, so I choose to take it as full fat double cream where I can enjoy the taste. For me, it's all checks and balances, I go for the the stuff that tastes good for my ration!

Dave


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> If you can get raw, organic milk from grass fed, organically raised
> cows or goats you might find it very digestible. Same goes for cheeses and butter.


In the 'enlightened' province of Quebec, only the dairy farmers are allowed to drink/use raw milk/milk products - organic or other. They are forbidden by law to sell or even give it away to friends or neighbours.

God bless bureaurocracy!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

If I won the Lottery...

1st I'd make sure my family was secure for life.

Then I think I'd like to get a beautiful hotel somewhere REALLY nice, and send for all of you. Then we could spend some time seeing what each other look like. We could afford to have a LYS come and bring their entire stock for us to browse through!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you Jill for the recipe. With the rice. Do you throw it in cooked or is the rice cooked with the liquid?



JillF said:


> This is what's for dinner here in Phoenix. We have it with garlic cheese bread. It's very hot and humid here. In the winter I throw in a handful of rice, but without it, it's a little lighter for the hot weather.
> 
> Smoked Sausage Zucchini Soup
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Jacki said:


> If I won the Lottery...
> 
> 1st I'd make sure my family was secure for life.
> 
> Then I think I'd like to get a beautiful hotel somewhere REALLY nice, and send for all of you. Then we could spend some time seeing what each other look like. We could afford to have a LYS come and bring their entire stock for us to browse through!


What a lovely idea, it would have to be very elegant and very _Art Deco_, somewhere on the Cote d'Azure?


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Oh, I just have to chime in, I know, I have had those warm and fuzzy thoughts since our "boo-Bear" (yellow lab) passed away. But then I start thinking who is going to house break them? Who is going to stop them from chewing every thing in sight. And when the 7 grand children come over who is going to stop them from jumping. To me it is like having a toddler on sugar that weighs 70 lbs and has 4 legs. I am getting too old.(66 & hubby 70) besides you cannot travel. I have a kitty and a friend comes to visit her. That is enough. But if you are brave...forge ahead and enjoy. Bitsey[/quo te]
> 
> Oh Bitsy, you are putting conditions on love, and the love you get from them is unconditional. And with all you have to do it is just a short investment time wise for what you will be getting in return.
> I understand what you are saying and you are correct it takes work, and you are sometimes limited on travel, but you can find a way to make it work


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jacki said:


> If I won the Lottery...
> 
> 1st I'd make sure my family was secure for life.
> 
> Then I think I'd like to get a beautiful hotel somewhere REALLY nice, and send for all of you. Then we could spend some time seeing what each other look like. We could afford to have a LYS come and bring their entire stock for us to browse through!


YES!! I would _love_ that!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

There are a lot of shelter dogs who have passed the puppy stage who deserve a loving home. There are even rescue shelters for specific breeds of dogs. Me? I prefer cats, but it is true. Dogs give unconditional love.



Bitsey said:


> Oh, I just have to chime in, I know, I have had those warm and fuzzy thoughts since our "boo-Bear" (yellow lab) passed away. But then I start thinking who is going to house break them? Who is going to stop them from chewing every thing in sight. And when the 7 grand children come over who is going to stop them from jumping. To me it is like having a toddler on sugar that weighs 70 lbs and has 4 legs. I am getting too old.(66 & hubby 70) besides you cannot travel. I have a kitty and a friend comes to visit her. That is enough. But if you are brave...forge ahead and enjoy. Bitsey


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

I too am a egg lover, fried is my favorite with the white set and the yellow runny, I love to cook them in the grease left over from the bacon it just adds so much flavor,along with everything else you should not eat, but they sure are good cooked that way.
I have cooked a egg this way.
slice of bred with just a bit removed from the middle, the size of the yellow, butter your bread on both sides and cook the first side untill it is tosted, turn over and break a egg into the hole in the bread and cook untill the side is browned


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Pets _can_ be a brake on travel plans. It's up to you, your pets' training and health, and - perhaps most importantly - your wallet.

My mother had a chance to go on a three week vacation in Spain (where her youngest was studying), but was going to cancel when she found that the cost of boarding the two dogs and four cats would come to more than the plane-fare!
Being a complete and utter sucker, I took _my_ vacation to coincide with hers and spent it house/pet sitting while Mom and step-dad went off touristing. I was happy to do it, but would have liked to have been thanked. Oh, well. I should never have expected even that. I _knew_ better, but hope springs eternal.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Pets _can_ be a brake on travel plans. It's up to you, your pets' training and health, and - perhaps most importantly - your wallet.
> 
> My mother had a chance to go on a three week vacation in Spain (where her youngest was studying), but was going to cancel when she found that the cost of boarding the two dogs and four cats would come to more than the plane-fare!
> Being a complete and utter sucker, I took _my_ vacation to coincide with hers and spent it house/pet sitting while Mom and step-dad went off touristing. I was happy to do it, but would have liked to have been thanked. Oh, well. I should never have expected even that. I _knew_ better, but hope springs eternal.


You are truly a beautiful person, that was way more than nice what you did for her. I know it is not the same but THANK YOU FOR WHAT YOU DID FOR YOUR MOM


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

If I won the lottery. 

I always thought it would be fun to invite all my internet friends (the crafty ones) on a cruise. We can sail along knitting and crocheting and have classes to learn new things. Of course this will be a magical cruise where we can eat all we want and not gain a pound. Sigh.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

The FDA in the US has been waging a war on raw milk and its products as they are on anything natural, holistic, raw, etc.
You cannot buy organic, raw almonds anymore in this country. They are either steamed or chemically treated. The FDA then went after the cherry growers because they made simple health claims for the fruit. They threatened to declare cherries a drug and take control of the cherry growing. 
Do people know that the FDA is totally independent of Congress and does as it pleases except when they want more $$ and power. They have a ruling that anything that can affect health can be declared a drug and so they can control it.
During the past few years they have been waging a war of terror on raw milk farmers, coming in with SWAT teams and FBI toting heavy artillery weapons pointed at farmers and their children. They steal all the milk and dairy products, even out the personal refrigerators and bring charges against the farmers. They attacked a Missouri farmer about 2 yrs ago and this year an Amish farmer in Penn. 

So Canada is not the only state with totalitarian control imposed on all things real. Read up on the Codex Alimentarius to which the US, Canada, UK and Australia are signers. This is a world-wide effort on behalf of large agribiz, big pharma, big chema, etc. When a medical doctor sits as chair of a nutrition committee and says, on camera, that food has nothing to do with nutrition, you have got to know we are in big trouble.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> So Canada is not the only state with totalitarian control imposed on all things real.


I spoke _only_ of the Province of Quebec. I have _zero_ knowledge of what the rules may be in the rest of Canada.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

martin keith said:


> I too am a egg lover, fried is my favorite with the white set and the yellow runny, I love to cook them in the grease left over from the bacon it just adds so much flavor,along with everything else you should not eat, but they sure are good cooked that way.
> I have cooked a egg this way.
> slice of bred with just a bit removed from the middle, the size of the yellow, butter your bread on both sides and cook the first side untill it is tosted, turn over and break a egg into the hole in the bread and cook untill the side is browned


Boy does that sound good. I guess it starts with fried bread which I loved in England.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh Martin, you misunderatand. I do not put conditions on unconditional love. I put limitations on my energy. We have always had 2 labs and a kitty. Well, in 2004 we lost one lab and the kitty to old age. Then in 2010 we lost the last lab. This was very hard on my husband. He lost his best friend. He keeps pictures of "Boo-bear" on his computer screen saver. No I am not putting conditons. He says he can't take another loss lot that. Bitsey So now we have Miss Bitsey who will outlive us and my daughter in law has promised to take her.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, my goodness....fried bread...sometimes called a one eyed sailor. Yum


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Oh, my goodness....fried bread...sometimes called a one eyed sailor. Yum


Also as toad in the hole. Yum! I love eggs fixed any way. Will have to try the Portugese Eggs too they sound really good.

Sometimes I just fry up some veggies, whatever my garden has fresh and scramble in an egg or two for a quick meal.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What are Portugese eggs? Sometimes we fix a messy omelet with onions, tomatoes, peppers, etc. Yum Bitsey


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > If you can get raw, organic milk from grass fed, organically raised
> ...


It is like that right across Canada. Policy is "if you own it, you can use it for personal use." 
I think that the ones who are nay-sayers when someone says they have a food allergy, need to experience a serious case of anaphlatic shock so they can understand what we allergy sufferers go through. They also will never be quick to judge a medical condition like this again. (Just my definit opinion -- and yes on many occaisions I have suffered just that! Doctors have said I have been so lucky because there was nothing they could do. Even adrenalin given right into the vein couldnt help.)


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> > If I won the Lottery...
> ...


Chateau Saint-Martin & Spa 
2490 Avenue des Templiers BP 102 Vence, Alpes-Maritimes 06142 France

Now here seems nice Dave. Great suggestion! Look at the kitchen pics...maybe they would even let some of us dabble in the art of cooking for each other! Their staff could help!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

martin keith said:


> I too am a egg lover, fried is my favorite with the white set and the yellow runny, I love to cook them in the grease left over from the bacon it just adds so much flavor,along with everything else you should not eat, but they sure are good cooked that way.
> I have cooked a egg this way.
> slice of bred with just a bit removed from the middle, the size of the yellow, butter your bread on both sides and cook the first side untill it is tosted, turn over and break a egg into the hole in the bread and cook untill the side is browned


I believe the egg done this way is called "egg in a nest". I have never made one and so I must try it. Thanks for the idea!! Of course there are the other names for it too! hehe

:thumbup:

If I won the lottery, I would rent Wembley Stadium and have Dave host the biggest live tea party in the world. Every tea partier would come with their knitting and crocheting! Be one big massive show off of stitches on the needles/hooks. It would make the Guiness Book of Records. What do you say Dave? You up for this? Think of all the tea pots too! lol Dreams are the stuff of life and inspiration.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

what happened to the Portugese eggs? they sound wonderful.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Bitsey - posted on page 23 of this tea party.


Bitsey said:


> what happened to the Portugese eggs? they sound wonderful.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That dish is amazing. I would have thought tomatoes, onions and some sausage. Interesting.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Hi Everyone....here is the update on my daughter. She was told by Rheumatologist that her Lyme's disease is really bad/ It has affected her heart & brain. They admitted her to hospital and inserted a PICC line. They have started her on 6 wks of antibiotic therapy. Please keep her in your prayers. Anne
> ps...sorry for the 'down news' Just thought I'd update you since last week


Anne, thank you for the update. I'll certainly keep her in my prayers. I'm a firm believer in the power of prayer. It's too bad you're so far away from her.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh annee, i AM sure the whole forum has your most precious in their prayers. Bitsey


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Jessica=Jean I completely agree with Martin. What a wonderful thing you did for your mother, You did something so generous and unselfish for your mother and she did not recognize it. 

My late husband called his mother every week, she rarely called him, he loved and honored her, she did neither for him, she bragged about her other children, but never him. He always treated her with respect and never said anything negative unless she created a scene, and he would only say she had "problems". 

My DIL's mother treats her the same way. The daughter goes way out of her way to do any and everything that her mother asks her to do, and not only gets no recognition, her mother refuses to help the daughter with anything at all. She does for her other children and brags on them, but not my DIL.

Needless to say I noticed big time and do the best I can to do for my DIL what her mother won't. Other people have noticed it too. 

But you know Jessica-Jean, that I'm sure you would rather be the person you are and continue to do the unselfish things that you do. And you are noticed.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

I like proscciutto and gruiere in scrambled egg(s)... on a lightly buttered mini-baguette...yummm!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

maryanne said:


> ...I'm sure you would rather be the person you are and continue to do the unselfish things that you do ...


About the only thing I would like to change about myself is my girth.

I've finally reached an age at which I don't give a fig for what anyone - even blood relations, or should I say _especially_ blood relatives - think of me and my doings.

There are the users and the manipulators among us. I have had my fill of being either used or manipulated. Out of some weird sense of duty, I phone my remaining uncle once or twice a year. He has never phoned to ask after me, only to gather the gossip on the rest of my mother's side of the family. If I'm still in contact with any of my aunt's kids (all of whom I baby-sat at one time or another), it's by chance, not from any sense of duty on their parts. But I guess that's the way it's supposed to be. Siblings grow up, move away, have their own individual lives that may - or may not - intersect.
I'm very happy to have discovered this forum and its inhabitants!  

Thank you all for being yourselves and for being accepting of others!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> If I won the lottery.
> 
> I always thought it would be fun to invite all my internet friends (the crafty ones) on a cruise. We can sail along knitting and crocheting and have classes to learn new things. Of course this will be a magical cruise where we can eat all we want and not gain a pound. Sigh.


 :wink: oh, wow, count me in! sounds like a plan. i would love to just roam around and watch everyone work on their projects and sit and learn where ever, while snacking on great snacks. wouldn't we have a blast


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm very happy to have discovered this forum and its inhabitants!  

Thank you all for being yourselves and for being accepting of others![/quote]

I think you've hit on the heart of what makes this group special...being accepting with others. I understand about a thank you when someone makes an effort, even if no one "asked" you to do it. You deserve a thank you even more, if it is for something they wanted. My mother rarely thanked me, and some days I got the feeling that whichever choice I made would be the wrong choice. So I learned to make choices for me and later discovered that my mother thought I 'knew' how she felt. It also made me realize the importance of telling others how I feel. Best of luck, and thank you for being a kind and caring soul here for the rest of us. ;-). Good night, dear friends.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > If I won the lottery.
> ...


Well, if we want this to happen, someone has to pay a lot of 'voluntary taxes'. Since I refuse on principle to pay more taxes than imposed, I guess I should back out.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

But since this is a fantasy cruise no taxes will be involved. So come along, enjoy, and don't worry about that awful thing, "taxes."



Jessica-Jean[/quote said:


> Well, if we want this to happen, someone has to pay a lot of 'voluntary taxes'. Since I refuse on principle to pay more taxes than imposed, I guess I should back out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

barbara - your avatar - is that a knit doily? i have a thing for round cloths and love knitting them - could i have the pattern if it is knit.

sam


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

generally, I do substitute olive oil for butter in a recipe.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

My son's issue is with the protein not the lactose. It is an allergy he will not out grow or be desensitized to. He has learned to deal with it. And I do have to say, his milk allergy is MUCH easier to deal with than a corn or wheat allergy. Corn is in everything!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank You Sam. It sure helps to hear from well wishers. I'm sorry I haven't been on much. But I will make up for it in the future with recipes and patterns. Love to ALL


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> My son's issue is with the protein not the lactose. It is an allergy he will not out grow or be desensitized to. He has learned to deal with it. And I do have to say, his milk allergy is MUCH easier to deal with than a corn or wheat allergy. Corn is in everything!
> Carol (IL)


I HEAR ya!! The allergist told me that I'm allergic to "About six different components in milk" but the only one he mentioned specifically was Casein. Thankfully I don't get the full-blown anaphalactic shock reaction, but the digestive upsets and especially the rash are enough for me! As tamaque suggested, since mine is so "mild" I may see if I can tolerate the raw milk if I can find it.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry, on the smoked sausage zucchini soup, I should have said that when I add the rice, I also add a little more liquid. Around 1/2 cup rice and about 1 cup tomato juice. I put everthing in together and when the rice is done, it's good. I don't like my zucchini mushy.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Since the zucchini is grated, I'm guessing this would be a good use of the inside of the zucchini when it is removed for the making of stuffed zucchini. I'm always sad to see my darling just throw the insides away when he's making stuffed zucchini. This is one recipe I'll be doing!
> ...


at my house, we chop the insides and keep accumulating in a bag in the freezer till we have enough for a zucchini cake or bread... if i don't get enough fast enough, i just fill in the difference with grated carrots...


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


my big zucchinis turn into 'eggplant' parmesean... no one seems to know any difference and the baking tenderizes the big zucchini skins...


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> To the people in Texas,Last time I was in Fla. went to a farmers market. Usually buy Vallidia onions, but man showed me a texas onion,that was sweeter than vallidas. Bought some home. Went to market and look for them and could not find. Ask the man if he ever got texas onions,ect. He ask for name, I have forgotten name. Do any of you know of this onion? It was so good and sweet. If I know name maybe can get him to order some. Thanks.


They're called Texas Sweet Onions 1015.

Hope that helps! 

We love them, especially in fresh salsa and chili. YUM


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Sadly, you haven't missed anything. This year hasn't been very good for the Padres.
> 
> Quote: Baseball is my sport of choice as I've been a fan since I was 1 year old and the San Diego Padres made their major league debut. Haven't really followed the Padres since moving to the D/FW area.


That is a shame. The Padres used to be such a great team.

I was at the Padres game in 1998 against the Dodgers that clinched the playoffs for the western division. Such a wonderful game.

We moved to Texas in 1999, and once Tony Gwynn retired and then many of the familiar faces left the team, we just stopped paying attention.

Randy often got free tickets to the Rangers games from work, so we started to become fans. Love how the Rangers are playing lately. I think they could make it to the playoffs for the American League, and possibly another world series.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

arleney1008 said:


> yeah I agree with you on that one Barb. my friend is so frustrated with the Padres it isn't even funny. and I wish they would stop trading the good players they had. Is there anymore news about the Chargers? I hope they don't go to LA that they stay in San Diego.


Say it isn't so that the Chargers will leave San Diego for LA!! That's just wrong.

I met Dan Fouts as a kid once and he was so very nice to me.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

toichingal said:


> Hi BarbaraSD, lovely day here today. The tea is usually once a year and anyone is invited.  However, there is group that does meet twice a month at the food court at Grossmont Center and they knit, crochet and chat. PM me and I will tell you more about it..mlk


I'm getting homesick. I grew up in La Mesa, and used to work at Grossmont Center back when Wherehouse Records was still around.

Really interesting thing. One of my current friends in the D/FW area went to the same high school I did in La Mesa, CA (10 years prior to when I did) - and she grew up only 5 miles from where I used to live. We met at a Sci-Fi club picnic here in Texas. Isn't that odd?

My Pops still lives in the area and we plan to visit him next year. I had so wanted to go to Comic Con this year, but funds ran out due to other sci-fi convention related vacations we "had" to take.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

martin keith said:


> I too am a egg lover, fried is my favorite with the white set and the yellow runny, I love to cook them in the grease left over from the bacon it just adds so much flavor,along with everything else you should not eat, but they sure are good cooked that way.
> I have cooked a egg this way.
> slice of bred with just a bit removed from the middle, the size of the yellow, butter your bread on both sides and cook the first side untill it is tosted, turn over and break a egg into the hole in the bread and cook untill the side is browned


We do that too. My FIL called it a toad in a hole. Yum!

Ellie


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Just be glad you are not a Cubs fan......their story is sad every year. Oh well...they have loyal followers, and they have a nice stadium with lots of tradition (including tanking at the end of the season!).
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Grannybear, How do you plip the omelette? I can never keep it from breaking. What's the trick?
Carol (IL)


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Say it isn't so that the Chargers will leave San Diego for LA!! That's just wrong.

Hey, some of us old New Yorkers still thinks it's wrong that they left Brooklyn and haven't forgiven them.

Ellie


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just caught up with yesterday's postings. I did a spur of the moment thing and took my 17 yr old daughter and her friend to the beach yesterday. It was a 4 1/2 hr drive so we left at 4 a.m. but were on the beach by 9:30 and it was WONDERFUL! Spent 6 hours on the beach (Tybee Island, GA) and then went to River St. in Savannah to do some touristy browsing and early dinner (or maybe it was more a very late lunch). Got home at 10:30 last night. It was truly relaxing. 

I have a question about freezing zucchine for folks. Do you blanch the zucchini before freezing or just cut up or grate it? I've been gifted quite a lot and in spite of all the wonderful recipes would like to save some.

I'll check back with everyone still here later today. I've got to take a friend to Emory (teaching hospital in Atlanta GA) to have staples removed and get biopsy report. Anyway have to scoot and get ready. See ya later. Gwen


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It depends on what you are doing with it. for sauteeing in the winter, I just slice and put on cookie sheets and freeze and later into zipbags. For zuchini bread, I peel and scoop out large seeds and grate and put into bags(2 cups) for 2 loaves and freeze. I also have treated it like a cuke and pickled it. Bitsey


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> toichingal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi BarbaraSD, lovely day here today. The tea is usually once a year and anyone is invited. However, there is group that does meet twice a month at the food court at Grossmont Center and they knit, crochet and chat. PM me and I will tell you more about it..mlk
> ...


count me in girls...graduated from Monte Vista, lived in Spring Valley most of my adult life...raising my kids there (they went to Monte Vista, too)... was in el cajon and la mesa last month for a few days....shopping flashbacks!!!! i live in a town now with about 10 stores and that includes 3 car parts stores! would do anything to get to Grossmont Center...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

settleg said:


> I have a question about freezing zucchine for folks. Do you blanch the zucchini before freezing or just cut up or grate it? I've been gifted quite a lot and in spite of all the wonderful recipes would like to save some.
> 
> Hi, for myself (following along by what my mother taught me by example) I just "penny" the zucchini and freeze. No blanching needed. My Mom also will grate the zucchini as she likes to bake with it. No blanching. When freezing vegetables, the ones that I dont blanch are tomatoes, cabbage (chop and shred first), cauliflower (break apart first), herbs, rhubarb, any berries, onions (chop first), peppers (chop or julienne first), peas, crabapples. I bag for meal size/soup size, etc. then toss into freezer. The herbs must be sealed in bags prior to freezing so that they keep their flavors. Way back in the day, I remember Mom canning all her vegies and fruit as we never had a freezer. Some meats would also be canned. Nothing ever spoiled or went bad. :thumbup:


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Jacki said:


> If I won the Lottery...
> 
> 1st I'd make sure my family was secure for life.
> 
> Then I think I'd like to get a beautiful hotel somewhere REALLY nice, and send for all of you. Then we could spend some time seeing what each other look like. We could afford to have a LYS come and bring their entire stock for us to browse through!


Oooooo Jackie...what a wonderful idea !!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Grannybear, How do you plip the omelette? I can never keep it from breaking. What's the trick?
> Carol (IL)


Chuckles, those omelettes will break apart, spill out their contents, etc. when flipping them over in the pan!!
By many trials and errors, I found that using a larger pan about 8" across, only two eggs, and a large egg turner, helps me to flip successfully. I beat my eggs and add two tbls water, milk, or cream to it. Beat well. Pour into buttered pan (or spray with non-stick cooking spray). Let the bottom of the omelette cook before adding any contents like chopped ham, cheese, peppers, etc. I fold over each edge and make like a "burrito". Turn off the heat and cover with a lid. Remove 3 minutes later by sliding it onto your plate. So I guess I really dont flip, but then waiting for the bottom side to cook before I fold, does the trick. Also beating in the liquid allows the steam from the liquid to cook the eggs. 
Going to try this toad in the hole, egg in a nest today for lunch. Very hot with humidex in the 40'C range!  :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Sam, how are the wandering puppies today?? A breeder friend of mine used to buy a sturdy plastic (not blown up type) of kiddie pool with sides of 12 to 18 inches and put puppies and piddle papers in it. Wanderers were content to play about inside. Momma dog could come and go knowing her puppies were safe. hehe, kitty cat can keep an eye on them from the outside of the pool!!! Have a good one sitting by the pool with a cool one!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the puppies are doing fine - crawling around - for the most part the cats just go up - look for a second - and then mosey along doing what they do best - which is nothing. lol
the puppies do wander a bit - not too far though - momma is right there guarding over them. still thinking about keeping both of them. can't see separating them.

sam

ninety-three degrees today - and the rest of the week. scattered showers - hope they scatter some over northwest ohio - mainly our two and a half acres.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> the puppies are doing fine - crawling around - for the most part the cats just go up - look for a second - and then mosey along doing what they do best - which is nothing. lol
> the puppies do wander a bit - not too far though - momma is right there guarding over them. still thinking about keeping both of them. can't see separating them.
> 
> sam
> ...


I would not be able to part with them. Still regret giving kittens away over forty years ago.

Back from knitting group and now going to turn on air conditioners.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Sam, keep your puppies if you "want to" my Mama always said never spoil a good "WANT TO" lol Glenda


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> the puppies are doing fine - momma is right there guarding over them. still thinking about keeping both of them. can't see separating them.
> 
> sam
> 
> Hey Sam, you have at least 6-8 weeks before they are weened and so you have at least that long before deciding if the puppies are for you to keep or to give away. Meanwhile, have you given the lil pups a name? They will show you what they want you to call them. Praise the momma dog for being so good with them. :wink:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> the puppies are doing fine - crawling around - for the most part the cats just go up - look for a second - and then mosey along doing what they do best - which is nothing. lol
> the puppies do wander a bit - not too far though - momma is right there guarding over them. still thinking about keeping both of them. can't see separating them.
> 
> sam
> ...


Sam, did you have to help Mom with the birthing or did she take care of everything on her own? They sure are cute puppies; no wonder you want to keep them. Mommy would be happy about it, too, I would imagine. Please send pics as they grow up. Lots of us are interested - all of us godmothers and godfathers!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have not named them yet - maybe i should name one of them "dave" in honor of our most gracious host. lol i'm needing to live with them for a while before i finalize a name - see how their personalities develop - my last black lab i named "electra" - it so suited her.

momma did the birthing all by herself - i was sitting at the computer about five feet from her and did not notice until i heard the puppy squeal.

a little sad news - yesterday evening momma had a still born birth - thirty-six hours after the last one was born. i felt really bad - she tried and tried to wake it up - i finally just took it away. she has not seemed to miss it. don't think there are any more to come out.

the puppies are eating like crazy - and you can tell they have grown in the last couple of days.

my son-in-law just picked two nice sized (8-9")zuchini from our garden - the first we have had. i feel fried zuchini coming sometime today.

on another note - i am knitting a bear - on size three needles - what an experience - i thought it would be easier than larger needles - wa i ever wrong - i am getting used to them now but for a while i was like a beginning knitter.

sam


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have not named them yet - maybe i should name one of them "dave" in honor of our most gracious host. lol i'm needing to live with them for a while before i finalize a name - see how their personalities develop - my last black lab i named "electra" - it so suited her.
> 
> momma did the birthing all by herself - i was sitting at the computer about five feet from her and did not notice until i heard the puppy squeal.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about the stillborn puppy. I'm glad Mom doesn't seem to miss it.

Is the little bear a toy for the puppies? Are they both males or one of each? Dave would be honored to have you name one of the pups after him, I'm sure. That is, if he is still with us after the luggage tag fiasco.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

settleg said:


> Hello Dave and DragonTearsofLove. I have been anxiously awaiting today's teaparty; even PMed Dave, which you can ignore now, to find the link. THANKS for the wonderful recipe; will definitely try this week.
> 
> I need help with a pattern. Is there anyone here that can assist me. I'm attempting my first afghan. I know how to do cables but for some reason this just isn't making sense to me.
> 
> ...


Repeat only the pattern that is included in the parenthesis until you get to the last five, seven, whatever they list next int he pattern, then finish up with knit/purl/whatever they tell you.

Hope this helps -- sometimes it's not always easily read by any knitter -- good luck. Can't wait to see the finished product.

Shelia
NC


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Hey, some of us old New Yorkers still thinks it's wrong that they left Brooklyn and haven't forgiven them.
> 
> Ellie


I admit to being one of those. I couldn't believe it when the Dodgers left Brooklyn. I was all of eleven and lost my budding interest in baseball immediately. I wouldn't forgive them, even if they moved back and gave away tickets!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doris - did i miss something - what luggage tag fiasco? i have yet to knit it but am looking forward to it. just the thing i need for my trip to seattle in a month.

sam



DorisT said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i have not named them yet - maybe i should name one of them "dave" in honor of our most gracious host. lol i'm needing to live with them for a while before i finalize a name - see how their personalities develop - my last black lab i named "electra" - it so suited her.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have not named them yet - maybe i should name one of them "dave" in honor of our most gracious host. lol i'm needing to live with them for a while before i finalize a name - see how their personalities develop - my last black lab i named "electra" - it so suited her.
> 
> momma did the birthing all by herself - i was sitting at the computer about five feet from her and did not notice until i heard the puppy squeal.
> 
> ...


Hi Sam, it is a good thing that momma dog was able to birth this one herself. If it had remained inside her, it would have caused a great havoc and perhaps the vet would not have been able to save her.
How about Samwise for the other puppy? in Lord of the Rings, he was the wisest one to get everyone out of trouble.
Chuckles, they will get personalities and then you will know what to name them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

by the way - don't think we have heard from dave today - oh dave - where are you?
sam


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

What was the luggage tag 'fiasco'? I'm looking forward to knitting some.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

siouxann said:


> What was the luggage tag 'fiasco'? I'm looking forward to knitting some.


READ ALL ABOUT IT!

The whole story begins with the second post (Dave's) on page 2 of the topic at:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-19598-2.html

Oy! I just hope Dave reconsiders dropping out of KP forever! It would be such a loss!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Oy! I just hope Dave reconsiders dropping out of KP forever! It would be such a loss!


What a shame! I too hope he reconsiders!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

When someone steals your work and makes it available for public use without consultation with the designer, the person stealing is a thief. This is a sad area when it comes to creativity and the knitting world. It is if whenever a design is shown, then it is assumed that it is public domain. 
I understand Dave and his feelings about what happened. I only hope that he does not judge all yarn artists on KP by this thoughtless act by someone else (even though the person innocently thought it was ok).


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Oy! I just hope Dave reconsiders dropping out of KP forever! It would be such a loss!


Oy is right!

Dave,
Please consider the source and rethink this when you are less upset. Despite the fact that she was wrong to do so, it seems that this was not a deliberate act, nor was it malicious.

I'm only stating my opinion because we would all hate to see you go. You are one of the true gems of KP and I, for one, would miss you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will add my voice also - it would be a great loss to all of us if you do not come back dave - please reconsider - you are valued - not just for your patterns and you receipts but also for your wit and humor. i would be angry also but please give it some thought.

sam


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> the puppies are doing fine - crawling around - for the most part the cats just go up - look for a second - and then mosey along doing what they do best - which is nothing. lol
> the puppies do wander a bit - not too far though - momma is right there guarding over them. still thinking about keeping both of them. can't see separating them.
> 
> sam
> ...


Sam it is nice to share (rain). Give those new babies a kiss, pet, and love from me. Hope you do keep them, they can be real tiresome till they get out of the puppy thing, but I think you will really enjoy them.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Many healing blessings to Strawberry4U!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Dave,

Let me add my voice. Your feelings are understandable and legitimate, but the offender has apologized. Your withdrawal from KP would be a significant loss for the rest of us. I sincerely hope when your anger abates somewhat you'll reconsider and rejoin us. We'll miss your wit and humor and vast store of arcane knowledge. Best wishes.

Ellie


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

If I remember correctly something like this happened to Dave not long ago, I hope he forgives, and comes back to us like before. I sure do enjoy everything he writes about, I haven't made any of his patterns yet, but one of these days I would like to. He is such a knowledgeable person and so artistic.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

martin - sorry - we haven't had any rain to share - just had a short shower - enough to wet the driveway - we need an all night soaker. don't know where you live but hope you get some too.

sam



martin keith said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > the puppies are doing fine - crawling around - for the most part the cats just go up - look for a second - and then mosey along doing what they do best - which is nothing. lol
> ...


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Jacki said:


> If I won the Lottery...
> 
> 1st I'd make sure my family was secure for life.
> 
> Then I think I'd like to get a beautiful hotel somewhere REALLY nice, and send for all of you. Then we could spend some time seeing what each other look like. We could afford to have a LYS come and bring their entire stock for us to browse through!


With the size of this forum a hotel might not do it. You might have to spring for a small country!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Grannybear, How do you plip the omelette? I can never keep it from breaking. What's the trick?
> ...


thanks much.....I've copied your notes and I'll try it soon.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Dave,
You are so much more than just your patterns. I enjoy your wit and wisdom and have learned so much from you. For the sake of your artistry don't post any more patterns but please don't leave us. If you must I for one will miss you. Whatever you decide know I thank you for taking part as long as you have.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

I'll add my two cents here, Dave, I look forward to the tea party every Friday. I come home for it and try to arrange my schedule so I can check in to see what's going on in our community. I understand your anger, but I wonder if the liberator of your pattern made the pdf file to make it easier for her to print, and potentially share with KPers. The resolution of that is up to you and her, and the rest of us should stay out of it. Best of luck, whatever you decide, but you will be missed. 

Tanya


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> Just think, you wont have to change their diapers while you teach them how to knit and cook and have tea parties!!! chuckles
> 
> :-D


For that, I am usually grateful, but they grow so darn fast. Even my own nieces and nephews. Just yesterday they were cute babies. I love how their personalities are developing, but some days, you want the placing a brick on their head trick to stop them from growing to work;-).[/quote]

I got a card in the mail today from a grand-niece asking me to write a note to her mother, my niece, in honor of her upcoming 50th birthday!!! Now I know I was very young when I babysat this niece---but to hear that she's now 50 sure made me feel OLD.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

maryanne said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Maryanne,
> ...


I wonder if your recipe was the genesis of a favorite in our family - take a rump roast and brown it in olive oil and then place in slow cooker with a packet of onion soup mix and a jar of pepperocinni (I prefer 1/2 mild, 1/2 hot) with the stems removed. Just cook it all day and then shred with two forks. The brine in the pepperocinni tenderizes the meat and makes it very delicious and a little spicey. Use in sandwiches, pastas, fajitas, etc.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Anyone have a good recipe for Zucchini muffins. I used to have one, but I think it got packed in the wrong box during renovations and have not been able to find it since. My daughter doesn't like zucchini but would eat it when it was in the muffins.


I'll look up my recipe and send it to you via PM -- I'm not sure where I have it stored away, but it is a good one. I also have one that is chocolate/zuchinni I'll bet she'll like.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG !! I have missed something .. Dave leaving KP ??? Please say it isn't so, you can't leave. I have to get up at such a horrible time of morning at the weekends and Dave's Tea Party is what I look forward to ... well ok I admit there's the coffee too LOL .. I had internet issues since last night so now I have to read through everything to catch up.
We don't know each other personally, but so many people here enjoy this weekend event ... from me, please don't leave Dave

Marion


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Hi Everyone....here is the update on my daughter. She was told by Rheumatologist that her Lyme's disease is really bad/ It has affected her heart & brain. They admitted her to hospital and inserted a PICC line. They have started her on 6 wks of antibiotic therapy. Please keep her in your prayers. Anne
> ps...sorry for the 'down news' Just thought I'd update you since last week


Anne - our prayers go out to your entire family...I know the worry you're going through. Extra good energy thoughts that the treatment is successful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also have to say it would be horrible if Dave leaves KP. I definitely understand his anger but selfishly hope he will remain on KP and hosting the tea party. You are valued so much Dave.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I know that I am not a regular at the tea party but I am always lurking and reading. I don't think that any of us will know if Dave returns until next weekend. I personally feel that person should have asked..how did they know if that design was copyrighted or not. Never mess with taking someelses designs. I know that I would be upset if it were my design. Just my opinion. Bitsey


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Did s/he make it public for all to use...or just reformat for his/her own use? I read through all the postings on the "Luggage tag" thread....I agree with one poster, Dave & Star should probably settle this through PMs. It did raise awareness for all of us. I, like others, don't quite understand why reformatting for easier/more complete downloading is upsetting. I do understand if it was done to sell or put out there for all & sundry w/o credit to Dave, is disturbing. I guess we all need to learn more about "Internet Etiquette".

Like many of our conversations on the Tea Party...it is a learning event for us as well.

Star, I'm sure you are sorry and didn't mean any harm. Dave, you are special.......(tongue-in-cheek) is this where the "Fireball" comes from? Please don't drop off....you would be missed in many ways. You are loved.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sam, We thought we would be driving back to Chicago through terrible rain storms this morning....alas, not a drop! It is interesting to see the height of the corn fields along the way. At least it got planted! The fields in the spring were SO soaked the farmers couldn't get into the fields. I do see many more unplanted parts of fields than I ever remember in the past. Some corn is tasseled out, some is VERY short....not even knee high. Corn is going to be a treasure this summer. Enjoy each ear everyone! 

Let's hope for 1) rain for those who need it, 2) relief from heat for those who are baking, 3) answered prayers for those in need, 4) Dave's return, and 5) happy needles with no frogging (love that term!). See y'all next week.....
Carol (IL)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > could you please convert your celsius and km to fahrenheit and miles don't understand metric system very well at all.
> ...


I simply convert anything defined in the French Revolutionary System of weights and measures into imperial in my head. It's not too difficult once you get used to long division again, a little mental arithmetic never did anyone any harm and I refuse to think in a system based on a unit I refuse to acknowledge as having any validity.

Besides, converting every packet in the _Palace of Hell_ into Imperial measures and the prices into real (pre-decimal) money, keeps me aware of both inflation levels and precisely how much I'm putting into the basket. It also helps when I check the till receipt for errors. Because I've noted the shelf price of every item I've bought, I can spot differences easily; I then only need to decide how difficult I want to make life for them, usually very!

Dave[/quote]

Good for you!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Just be glad you are not a Cubs fan......their story is sad every year. Oh well...they have loyal followers, and they have a nice stadium with lots of tradition (including tanking at the end of the season!).
> Carol (IL)


Amen from another cub fan (aka sufferer) waituntilnextyearitis is here already. I do love going to Wrigley Field - and the food and drinks around that place are soooo good.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone have a good recipe using chickpeas? I watched a TV cooking show and missed part of it. The chickpeas were rinced, then coated in a mixture of spices bathed in olive oil. They were then placed on a cookie sheet, and popped into the oven for about 45 minutes on 350' heat. These were allowed to cool and they were used as crunchy snacks. Sounds good but I havent made any of them this way. I just use them in soups or bean salad.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Dave,

Greetings from HOT southern California!

Seeing as how the temps are still hovering somewhere around 90 degrees F, I decided not to heat up the kitchen and made your recipe for Courgette and Lemon Pasta.

It was light and delicious, and fast to boot. This definitely goes into the summer rotation.

Glad you're back and thanks for the recipe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carol - the heavy storms all went south of us - think we had enough to wet the driveway. glad you made it home withut having to put up with heavy rain. there are a lot of fields that are doing well - some are not. my daughters fil had to plant twice because of the emense amounts of rain we had in april and may. we could definitely use an all night soaker.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Sam, We thought we would be driving back to Chicago through terrible rain storms this morning....alas, not a drop! It is interesting to see the height of the corn fields along the way. At least it got planted! The fields in the spring were SO soaked the farmers couldn't get into the fields. I do see many more unplanted parts of fields than I ever remember in the past. Some corn is tasseled out, some is VERY short....not even knee high. Corn is going to be a treasure this summer. Enjoy each ear everyone!
> 
> Let's hope for 1) rain for those who need it, 2) relief from heat for those who are baking, 3) answered prayers for those in need, 4) Dave's return, and 5) happy needles with no frogging (love that term!). See y'all next week.....
> Carol (IL)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave, I am so sorry that you are feeling this way. I hope that you will continue as I enjoy and appreciate everything you do. I admire you and wish I had half of the talents you have. Please don't leave. It would be a great loss to all of us.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Anyone have a good recipe using chickpeas? I watched a TV cooking show and missed part of it. The chickpeas were rinced, then coated in a mixture of spices bathed in olive oil. They were then placed on a cookie sheet, and popped into the oven for about 45 minutes on 350' heat. These were allowed to cool and they were used as crunchy snacks. Sounds good but I havent made any of them this way. I just use them in soups or bean salad.


My darling eats roasted chickpeas all the time; they're very popular in the Middle-East. The ones he eats are oil-free, just roasted. I prefer _my_ chickpeas as hummus.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Just be glad you are not a Cubs fan......their story is sad every year. Oh well...they have loyal followers, and they have a nice stadium with lots of tradition (including tanking at the end of the season!).
> ...


My sister is an avid baseball fan and loves the cubs. One year she came to Chicago to visit my daughter with my DH and me. But she especially wanted to go to a Cub's game,

My SIL, a Chicago native, explained to her the method of going to a Cub's game. First, there are no tickets. You have to go early and park blocks away. Then you go to Murphy's Bar across the street from Wrigley field and ask the bartender to connect you with the scalper, He makes you wait long enough to get anxioius as to whether or not you're going to get tickets. In the meantime, the place is filling up rapidly and everybody's drinking beer.

It's a big party, inside the bar, out on the sidewalk, in the streets, and anywhere else there is standing room. Well then the scalper comes and there are negotiations, and more negotiations and the tickets are purchased and the gates are opened. We got good seats and the luck or misfortune of sitting next to a half looped, die hard fan who alternately entertained us with his stories, or explained "the situation?"to us.

I don't think my sister ever enjoyed any ball game better than that one. She was so impressed with the cubbie fans.
A batter on the opposing team had broken the record for home runs that year (don't know who) and had batted a ball into the stands. Instead of keeping it as a souvenier, they just booed and threw it back. She had such a good time, she didn't even mind getting slightly car sick from traffic going home.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

deemail said:


> count me in girls...graduated from Monte Vista, lived in Spring Valley most of my adult life...raising my kids there (they went to Monte Vista, too)... was in el cajon and la mesa last month for a few days....shopping flashbacks!!!! i live in a town now with about 10 stores and that includes 3 car parts stores! would do anything to get to Grossmont Center...


My brother and I went to Helix... We had a rivalry going between our schools! 

My hubby, Randy went to Crawford in San Diego. Both of my stepsisters went to Granite Hills in El Cajon. There was much friendly rivalry going on in my mom's house.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

If I won the lottery, I'd make sure all of us San Diego folks got together in Coronado, and grab the rest of you all on the way for a fun filled knitting marathon all the way there and back. 

We really need to win that lottery, folks!!! Can you say fun?


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Sam,

Those are some seriously cute puppies. I say keep them if you want to. I know I sure would!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for this clarification.



JillF said:


> Sorry, on the smoked sausage zucchini soup, I should have said that when I add the rice, I also add a little more liquid. Around 1/2 cup rice and about 1 cup tomato juice. I put everthing in together and when the rice is done, it's good. I don't like my zucchini mushy.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm not a sports fan so other than taking away money from the city I really don't care where the Chargers move to. But it is curious why LA is wanting another football team when they got rid of the one they had? (Was it the Raiders? and back in the 60s there was the L.A. Rams--had season tickets for that team). I'm wondering if the threat of the Chargers moving is just to get a new stadium.



aljellie said:


> Say it isn't so that the Chargers will leave San Diego for LA!! That's just wrong.
> 
> Hey, some of us old New Yorkers still thinks it's wrong that they left Brooklyn and haven't forgiven them.
> 
> Ellie


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

5mmdpns, I'm trying really hard to keep out of this but you're making it difficult. The woman made a mistake. A simple mistake. She isn't a "thief!" Just drop it. Dave is an adult and will decide if he thinks this forum is worth coming back to. He has to know when he posts the directions to patterns that people are going to use them. What difference does it make putting it into a PDF file?

And another thing, why do people get their t*t in a wringer over knitting/crocheting/quilt patterns, but posting (?) recipes is okay? We all pass recipes and no one thinks anything of it.

And here I said I wasn't going to say anything. Getting down off soapbox and going home.



5mmdpns said:


> When someone steals your work and makes it available for public use without consultation with the designer, the person stealing is a thief. This is a sad area when it comes to creativity and the knitting world. It is if whenever a design is shown, then it is assumed that it is public domain.
> I understand Dave and his feelings about what happened. I only hope that he does not judge all yarn artists on KP by this thoughtless act by someone else (even though the person innocently thought it was ok).


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Some people - myself included - should read ALL of the previous posts in a 'topic' BEFORE remarking upon them. They might find that their remark was no longer needed.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Dave,
Only you know what you have to do. I can only add my feelings to those already written. You have expanded my world, and for that I am grateful. You have taught me knitting procedures that I might have never explored, and for that I am grateful. Your sense of humor has made me laugh often, and for that I am grateful. You have provided historical perspectives on food and drink that have been very interesting, and for that I am grateful. You have been a member of my on-line family for several months, and for that I am so grateful.
If you now feel that it is necessary for you to leave the 'family', then all I can do is repeat what so many have said before me: YOU WILL BE MISSED! 
Blessings to you, and peace,
Sue


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, Sam. Please keep the puppies. We can all live vicariously through your day-by-day trials and tribulations of being a not one, but two puppy owner. We can all use chuckles in our lives.



martin keith said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > the puppies are doing fine - crawling around - for the most part the cats just go up - look for a second - and then mosey along doing what they do best - which is nothing. lol
> ...


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm still wanting to enjoy one of those famous Hotel Del Margaritas. I need to put that on my "bucket list."



Maelinde said:


> If I won the lottery, I'd make sure all of us San Diego folks got together in Coronado, and grab the rest of you all on the way for a fun filled knitting marathon all the way there and back.
> 
> We really need to win that lottery, folks!!! Can you say fun?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> 5mmdpns, I'm trying really hard to keep out of this but you're making it difficult. The woman made a mistake. A simple mistake. She isn't a "thief!" Just drop it. Dave is an adult and will decide if he thinks this forum is worth coming back to. He has to know when he posts the directions to patterns that people are going to use them. What difference does it make putting it into a PDF file?
> 
> And another thing, why do people get their t*t in a wringer over knitting/crocheting/quilt patterns, but posting (?) recipes is okay? We all pass recipes and no one thinks anything of it.
> 
> ...


To clarify the situation:

Star repackaged my pattern and re-posted it as an unattributed downloadable PDF without my consent and I took exception to this. Star promptly removed the file and apologised, explaining it was done with the aim of helping other users of the forum without realising the implications. I have accepted the apology and accept it was a genuine mistake.

The only point I would make is that it is a good idea to contact the originator of a design before reposting it in another format and I would be grateful if everyone would take note of this.

People get upset when their patterns are re-packaged and re-distributed without their consent because it breaches all the rules relating to intellectual property rights. Quite simply it is the right of the originator of the work to decide how and where it is presented. A good parallel would be a library book, you wouldn't borrow one, photocopy it then rebind your copies and start distributing them; patterns and images posted on the internet should be viewed the same way. It's OK to download or print a copy for your own personal use, but not to hack it around and then re-post it without the originator's approval. I hope that explains the rules.

As far as I am concerned the matter is closed.

Dave


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Yeah, Maryanne, Cubbie fans are unique. We once went to a game with an ardent fan......but he was rooting for the other team because he wanted the Cubbies to get the record.....for the most games lost in a year! It takes all kinds.

We used to live about 3 blocks from Wrigley and could hear the cheers and boos from the crowd. We always knew when the Cubs hit a home run....the noise was LOUD!

"There is always next year"

Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Time to read the tea leaves at the bottom of the cup and prepare for this week. Good vibes and wishes to all.....see you Friday!
Carol (IL)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

BarbaraSD's question about recipes is interesting. Should we not be posting recipes either unless thay are our own? 
And if we are not meant to sell knitted items unless we have made the pattern (which is the impression I am getting) then surely we shouldn't sell items we have cooked from others recipes? Or is this only with free ones? If you buy a knitting pattern does that give a right to use it as you want including selling the knitted items?
We also have the fact that copyright laws may well vary between countries- or are they international? And unfortunately copyright law is very complex- and hasn't kept up with technology.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> BarbaraSD's question about recipes is interesting. Should we not be posting recipes either unless thay are our own?
> And if we are not meant to sell knitted items unless we have made the pattern (which is the impression I am getting) then surely we shouldn't sell items we have cooked from others recipes? Or is this only with free ones? If you buy a knitting pattern does that give a right to use it as you want including selling the knitted items?
> We also have the fact that copyright laws may well vary between countries- or are they international? And unfortunately copyright law is very complex- and hasn't kept up with technology.


Wow, darowil, a lot of questions. Unfortunately, I don't have answers for you, but I'm sure someone does. I do a lot of charity knitting and crocheting and have always contacted the designer before making something to sell from one of their designs if we're having a fundraising bazaar. They always graciousy give permission and seem surprised that I would ask. I suppose that is because many others "appropriate" their designs without asking.

I can imagine that someone would want to make Dave's little luggage tags to sell; they're small and could probably be made quickly; they're cute and would attract a buyer; and they could be made to sell very inexpensively. But how many would ask for Dave's permission before doing that?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My feeling is everything posted on this website is for personal use only. That includes recipes and patterns. I enjoy reading all of the posts, especially the positive ones. I say let's move on and enjoy getting to know each other via the forum!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> 5mmdpns, I'm trying really hard to keep out of this but you're making it difficult. The woman made a mistake. A simple mistake. She isn't a "thief!"
> And here I said I wasn't going to say anything. Getting down off soapbox and going home.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm glad that the two parties involved have resolved the issue - let's end this week's tea party on an upbeat and caring note. I look forward to next week's Tea Party hosted by Fireball Dave (I hope). Have a wonderful week everyone -- prayers for all of those who are in need of them -- continued growth and fun for Sam's puppies & their mother -- enjoy your zuchinni recipes -- and come back with us next week.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> BarbaraSD's question about recipes is interesting. Should we not be posting recipes either unless thay are our own?
> And if we are not meant to sell knitted items unless we have made the pattern (which is the impression I am getting) then surely we shouldn't sell items we have cooked from others recipes? Or is this only with free ones? If you buy a knitting pattern does that give a right to use it as you want including selling the knitted items?
> We also have the fact that copyright laws may well vary between countries- or are they international? And unfortunately copyright law is very complex- and hasn't kept up with technology.


Copyright law is complex, but the principles are simple enough and have kept up with technology. To deal with the easy part, there is indeed an international convention to which most countries subscribe.

When a pattern or design is either printed or published electronically it is intended for personal use, whether it was paid for or free. Unless formally transferred, the intellectual property rights, or copyright, are automatically the property of the originator. You the purchaser or downloader, have the right to use the pattern, just as buying a garage handbook entitles you to use the information it contains to fix your car.

Most designers are fairly happy for home-crafters to make and sell them either for charity or at craft fairs etc., provided this is small-scale and not mass-production for a chain of shops, for example. Although it is usually considered polite to refer to the designer when possible and let them know what you're doing.

What you don't have right to do is to copy or duplicate the design or pamphlet and distribute it yourself. Even as a digital file, it is to be treated as a book; if you buy a book, you don't have the right to photocopy it and sell it on or redistribute it.

With recipes and receipts, the rules are a little fuzzy. The instructions for a chef's signature dish are sometimes subject to copyright. But most traditional dishes have been around for years, together with many variations, they are considered 'common knowledge'. A sponge pudding mix of 'two, two, two and an egg' is an example of this. If you take a basic dish and create your own variation, that's fine, it is a new entity.

The problems only occur if you start copying a newspaper cookery column or a pages from a book verbatim and pass them off as your own. There have been some fascinating and highly entertaining court cases on both sides of the Atlantic over the years regarding newspaper columns and the office photocopier. The outcome changes virtually every time since the court has to decide whether it reasonable for a newspaper to expect to sell a separate copy to each person who is only interested in a few column inches and nothing else. Common sense usually prevails, but sometimes the newspaper owner gets lucky.

That's only a very rough and ready explanation, different people handle things differently; one very large American organisation has been known to sue churches for selling items made from their kits to raise money for charity, happily most people take a more reasonable approach.

I hope that has explained things for you.
Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Dave for taking the time to explain some of these copyright regulations for us. :thumbup:


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, I for one am going to continue passing on, ripping out, copying and pasting recipes that I like and sound tasty. I hope everyone here will do the same.



FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > BarbaraSD's question about recipes is interesting. Should we not be posting recipes either unless thay are our own?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is somethnig to brighten up your day.

http://inoyan.narod.ru/kaleidoskop.swf

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Time to read the tea leaves at the bottom of the cup and prepare for this week. Good vibes and wishes to all.....see you Friday!
> Carol (IL)


This weekend it's the American MotoGP at Laguna Seca. As a dedicated petrolhead I'll be watching it all and indulging in my Anglicised version of Tex-Mex which goes really well with motor sports.

So I'm hoping for lots of kitchen inspiration at next weekend's tea party and if anyone is going to the race... have fun and send pics!

Dave


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is somethnig to brighten up your day.
> 
> http://inoyan.narod.ru/kaleidoskop.swf
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam! That was a lot of fun! Made me think back to "Friday Night Fractals" which is often presented at the planetarium at Albuquerque's Bio park. What an amazing show that was! Kind of took me back to the 70's! Thanks again for the link!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Many years ago, in Lake Havasu City, AZ, I was selling at a small craft fair. I had made a few lacy, country style wreaths, with an original poem about grandkids. It was very nice, and fairly priced. A woman actually kept circling and writing down lines from the poem as she passed. I was furious. I had no choice but to remove my work from the table. People are amazing. I also subscribe to several recipe sites. I would receive e-mails from the one site and invariably, about an hour later, one particular woman would copy every recipe from that site and post it to another without credit or reference to the original site or chef. It was not the host of the site, but just another user. People just don't understand the time and effort that goes into these things.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is somethnig to brighten up your day.
> 
> http://inoyan.narod.ru/kaleidoskop.swf
> 
> sam


That is blindingly beautiful, Sam! Thanks!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is somethnig to brighten up your day.
> 
> http://inoyan.narod.ru/kaleidoskop.swf
> 
> sam


Reminds me of the 60's!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyone for mescalin?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my thoughts exactly dave.

sam


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> ... A sponge pudding mix of 'two, two, two and an egg' ...


OK. A quick google search brings up nothing like that. Could you point me to a more concrete recipe? I know sponge cake, but haven't ever heard of sponge pudding.

Thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is somethnig to brighten up your day.
> 
> http://inoyan.narod.ru/kaleidoskop.swf
> 
> sam


Wow! I've never done any psychotropic drugs, but that site is mesmerizing!! I wish I could figure out how to add it as my screen-saver!
Thanks Sam! :-D :-D


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is somethnig to brighten up your day.
> 
> http://inoyan.narod.ru/kaleidoskop.swf
> 
> sam


Thanks, Sam, I'll have to refer back to this as inspiration for my play;-). My character is a Wacky DJ titled Janet from another Planet. Its perfect, now I just need the glasses that do this, those old novelty ones;-)!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jessica - there has to be way - don't you have some real savy computer geek friends? glad you enjoyed it.

sam


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow, for a minute I thought I was having a flashback. That was fun. Thanks for sending.



thewren said:


> here is somethnig to brighten up your day.
> 
> http://inoyan.narod.ru/kaleidoskop.swf
> 
> sam


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

thewren said:



> jessica - there has to be way - don't you have some real savy computer geek friends? glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> sam


I would say my son, but he's more prickly than a porcupine. It's easier on my nerves to avoid asking anything of _him_.

Instead, I've added the link you gave to my favourites bar; that way I can click on it anytime, as long as I'm online.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > ... A sponge pudding mix of 'two, two, two and an egg' ...
> ...


here is a typical sponge pudding 
http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/165/microwave-sponge-pudding.aspx


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you! That looks easy enough for me to make! And yummy, too!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> I'm still wanting to enjoy one of those famous Hotel Del Margaritas. I need to put that on my "bucket list."


They are scrumptious! It has been a very long time since I've had one, though. Oh, and a bonus. The Hotel Del is a very haunted place. I've been there and can verify that.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> This weekend it's the American MotoGP at Laguna Seca. As a dedicated petrolhead I'll be watching it all and indulging in my Anglicised version of Tex-Mex which goes really well with motor sports.
> 
> So I'm hoping for lots of kitchen inspiration at next weekend's tea party and if anyone is going to the race... have fun and send pics!
> 
> Dave


Dave,

If you ever are able to visit the Dallas/Fort Worth area, I'll gladly take you to the restaurant that created Tex Mex. It is called El Chico's and we've been to a few of the locations, but really do prefer their first one in Irving.

They have brisket tacos that are so awesome that the only sad thing is when they're all gone.

I love their staff at the Irving location, too. They handle our large group of weird sci-fi fans with gusto. Of all the years we've been going there in a large group of 25 - 40 people (no joke), they've never screwed up an order. 

I'll have to repost my salsa recipe, too. That one Randy and I sat down and created it ourselves. We ate all the mistakes until we got it right. Well, we kept calling them mistakes as a way to ration eating all that salsa and tortilla chips.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Anyone for mescalin?


I ate the worm once on a dare in Tijuana. Man, oh man, did I get drunk. Thank goodness nobody took pictures.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> OK. A quick google search brings up nothing like that. Could you point me to a more concrete recipe? I know sponge cake, but haven't ever heard of sponge pudding.
> 
> Thank you.


Oh, we can get Sponge Treacle pudding in a can in the international section at our local Kroger signature store. Same aisle where we get Bird's custard powder, sometimes a bottle of Irn Bru, and other various neat things.

Love the sponge treacle pudding!!!! Not good for the blood sugar, but I don't eat it more than once or twice a year.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam your link to the "picture" reminds me of the kaleidoscope I used to have as a kid. It amused me and my sibs for hours. 

I am going to have to try the sponge pudding another time.
The heat, humidity, and smoke from the forest fires leaves me without any energy to do stuff.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> here is a typical sponge pudding
> http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/165/microwave-sponge-pudding.aspx


Dollyclaire,

Thank you so much for that link! I will bookmark that one for sure and make it in the near future. 

I've never made sponge pudding - only purchased it in the cans at Kroger. Homemade has to be the best, though. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder what would happen if you substituted honey for the jelly or syrup

sam

here is a typical sponge pudding 
http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/165/microwave-sponge-pudding.aspx[/quote]


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wonder what would happen if you substituted honey for the jelly or syrup
> 
> sam


I was all ready to run off to the kitchen and try the honey version, but I'm out of butter!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

And icy cold beer to wash down all that salsa and chips.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Anyone for mescalin?


Gee and I was just thinking that you shouldn't watch that stoned LOL


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > here is somethnig to brighten up your day.
> ...


ME TOO!!!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > jessica - there has to be way - don't you have some real savy computer geek friends? glad you enjoyed it.
> ...


Great idea Jessia Jean, I followed your lead and added it to my favorites too.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > ... A sponge pudding mix of 'two, two, two and an egg' ...
> ...


Sorry for the delay answering your question.

_The Lad_ and three of his friends arrived home from school for the Summer Holidays in high spirits. I was only expecting two extras. With four seventeen yearolds in _Holiday Mode_ it all got very very noisy! One lad is flying home to Germany this afternoon, having thoroughly enjoyed hmself riding _The Lad's_ scooter, I have a feeling his parents are in for a Summer of heavy pester-power; our unexpected guest flies to Finland tomorrow; the third is a semi-permanent fixture, he's with us most weekends and has his own bedroom.

They all got up before five to watch sunrise over London from the local observation point, it's a great spot and on a clear day you can see for about sixteen miles to the centre of the city and beyond. I hope they've enjoyed themselves, but I did decline their offer to join them, I hope they remember to go to the bakery on the way back!

So to the 'two two two, and an egg'. It's the easy to remember basic sponge mix for puddings and sponge toppings. A few weeks ago I used it for my applecake receipt. Sponge puddings do microwave in 3-4 minutes, but they're much much better steamed for an hour-and-a-half. Depending on the size of your portions, you can accommodate them as an occasional treat into even a diabetic diet because it will serve four normal humans as a dessert, or two teenaged boys.

If you want to go down the super-sweet route, use _Golden Syrup_, honey tastes vile when it's been cooked to hell and back or nuked in a microwave. Personally, I only use syrup in a suet pudding and that's something else and a real _Winter Warmer_.

My favorite steamed sponge pud is made with apple, hardly a surprise since I'm a Kentish lad, but it works well well with a couple of tablespoons of the jam or jelly of your choice; elderberry is particularly good, as is rowanberry.

For the apple version, simply make a puree from one medium-sized _English Bramley_ or other cooking apple. Peel, core and roughly chop the apple, then cook down to a pulp with two tablespoons of water and one tablespoon of either sugar or the cookable sweetener of your choice.

*Apple Pudding*

_Ingredients:_
2 oz butter, or olive oil based spread, or margarine
2 oz caster sugar
2 oz self-raising flour, sifted twice
1 large egg
2 tablespoons apple puree

_Method:_
Lightly grease a one-pint pudding basin and put the apple puree or jam, in the bottom.

With a wooden spoon, cream together the sugar and butter until light and fluffy. Beat in the egg, it will probably split a bit but don't worry about this. Next, working quickly, incorporate the self-raising flour into the mixture and spoon over the puree, or jam. cover the pudding basin with lightly-buttered foil, adding a pleat for expansion.

Transfer to a steamer and gently steam for a minimum of ninety minutes. You can actually cook it for longer provided it doesn't boil dry, so it's great for dinner parties because you can make the pudding, put it on the back of your hob and forget about it.

Serve hot with lashings of runny custard.

This pud comes under the heading of _Great British Stodge_. I don't know of a single boy who'll turn down an extra helping of apple pud and custard, so if you want your husband to put up a set of shelves in your craft room, buy you a new hat or a little trinket from Asprey, this'll soften him up!

The boys have returned bearing croissants, pastries and cakes in a noisy cloud of two-stroke, I suppose I'd better feed them. After their exertions they should be capable of demolishing a pound of sausages, half a pig, a dozen eggs and a field of mushrooms; it'll be vapourised into pure energy in an instant, sadly I have to be more careful!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone for mescalin?
> ...


I've never tried the stuff myself, I'm told my view of the world is weird enough without it!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > here is somethnig to brighten up your day.
> ...


You can add it to your screen saver. Go to where your screen saver settings are located. (On my computer there is a setting found in the control panel labeled My Computer and it is in there). When you get to the tab labeled screen saver, there should be a button labeled "browse". Enter the http:// address that Sam posted into that space. Click enter. You will have this as your screen saver when you enter this one for the current setting. Hope this helps you out.

:thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

wow.....technology has come to one of my favorite toys! Thanks, Sam
Carol (IL)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> You can add it to your screen saver. Go to where your screen saver settings are located. (On my computer there is a setting found in the control panel labeled My Computer and it is in there). When you get to the tab labeled screen saver, there should be a button labeled "browse". Enter the http:// address that Sam posted into that space. Click enter. You will have this as your screen saver when you enter this one for the current setting. Hope this helps you out.
> 
> :thumbup:


Thanks, but my computer doesn't have any 'browse' button in the screen saver box.  
I'll just keep it handy on my favourites bar. If we ever get a large screen TV, it would look fantastic!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is something for happy hump day






sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam that was weird but enjoyable.



thewren said:


> here is something for happy hump day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now, has anyone got figs? I have just returned from picking figs and now have put in the oven a fig cake. Now as before with the pesto recipe, I do not know specifically where my friend got this recipe except that it was on the internet. I haven't re-done the format or anything and IF I can find it I'll certainly give credit to whomever came up with this recipe. By the way thanks to whomever came up with the author/chef of the pesto recipe.

Fig Cake
Ingredients:
	2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
	1/2 cup ground almonds
	1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
	1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
	1/4 teaspoon ground allspice
	2 teaspoon cocoa
	1/4 teaspoon salt
	1 1/4 cups granulated sugar
	1/2 cup vegetable oil
	2 large eggs
	1/2 cup orange juice
	1 cup finely chopped figs, fresh or dried
Preparation:
Grease a 9-inch Bundt pan or tube pan; dust with flour.
Mix together flour, ground almonds, baking powder, cinnamon, allspice, cocoa and salt.
Beat together sugar and oil until light and fluffy. Add eggs, one at a time, beating after each addition. 
With electric hand held mixer at low speed, beat flour into egg mixture a little at a time, alternating with orange juice. Stir in figs. Spoon batter into prepared baking pan; smooth top. 
Bake cake at 350° for about 60 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean. Cool fig cake in pan on rack for about 5 minutes; remove from pan to rack to cool completely. 


I plan to dust the finished cake with confectioners sugar.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

settleg said:


> Now, has anyone got figs?
> Fig Cake
> 
> Just took cake out of the oven. It is a very dense cake; more like a coffee cake but tastes good. Not too sweet.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is something for happy hump day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam, I love that kind of act. One of my favourite 'turns' is the quick-change living origami artist Ennio Marchetto, I always try to catch his show when he's in town.






or






Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - i have seen these before and loved them - thanks for reminding me about them. i really think that takes some talent and a great deal of imagination.

would love to see hm in person - alas - defiance is not quite the town he would play in.

thanks -

sam 


FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > here is something for happy hump day
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is something for happy hump day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Sam! That is indeed weird, but very beautiful too. My darling spends hours watching that program on one of the French (from France, not Quebec) chanels we get. He can't understand one word in ten of what's spoken, but the performances are 99% wordless. I'll save it for him to watch later on.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm lucky to live in a big city with hundreds of performance spaces. He is incredibly talented and imaginative and unfortunately the tv screen doesn't do Ennio's brilliant performances justice. 

Dave


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I'm lucky to live in a big city with hundreds of performance spaces. He is incredibly talented and imaginative and unfortunately the tv screen doesn't do Ennio's brilliant performances justice.
> 
> Dave


Ennio Marchetto? I admit to never having heard of him until your post. I just got a taste from this clip of clips: 



Great stuff!

Sadly, since I won't go to a show alone and my darling can think of better ways to spend money, I won't be seeing anything on a real stage anytime soon.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > here is something for happy hump day
> ...


Sam,
If you like the music, get "The Mission" soundtrack by Ennio
Morricone.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Jacki said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > here is somethnig to brighten up your day.
> ...


I love fractals too. A little while back I laid down in the middle of the road, took a photo of the _BT Tower_ in London, played around a bit and created this. Hope you like it!

Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I love fractals too. A little while back I laid down in the middle of the road, took a photo of the _BT Tower_ in London, played around a bit and created this. Hope you like it!
> 
> Dave


Dave,

That was so awesome! Randy used to have a fractal program back in the day and we just would create some neat images and found it to be almost better than the telly.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I love fractals too. A little while back I laid down in the middle of the road, took a photo of the _BT Tower_ in London, played around a bit and created this. Hope you like it!
> ...


Thanks, I'm glad you like it. The BT Tower is an iconic structure and that is a transmitter of radio and microwave signals across London, I wanted to express it as electric blue radio waves radiating out. It's the way I envisaged the project when I thought about the tower's function.

I have created a cross stitch chart of the image. If anyone wants it, PM me an email address that accepts large attachments, it runs to several pages, I will send a copy of the design together with a printable thread organizer and full preview image.

Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow, Super photo Dave and super tower also.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you, Dave. It's now added to my screensaver photos. It is stunning.

Back when the Internet was in its infancy (early 70's?), my step-father had a computer at home. Somehow he was playing with fractals. He tried to get me interested in studying to become a computer programer. He showed me some of his fractals. One of the few pleasant memories I have of the guy. Frustration was his lot, none of us was at all interested in making our lives around math or computers. Math was his Nirvana.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautiful, Dave! You're amazing! I can visualize this design being used on fabric and my favorite color is blue.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

> FireballDave Thanks Sam! That was a lot of fun! Made me think back to "Friday Night Fractals" which is often presented at the planetarium at Albuquerque's Bio park. What an amazing show that was! Kind of took me back to the 70's! Thanks again for the link! I love fractals too. A little while back I laid down in the middle of the road, took a photo of the _BT Tower_ in London, played around a bit and created this. Hope you like it!
> Dave


 Have you ever been to the Red Rock amphitheater in CO. Very pretty!
Your photo is ultra modern and would look great in an area of sparse distractions. Even a museum. Bravo Dave.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - your endless talents continue to amaze and delight me - from egg cozies to wonderful fractal photographs - thanks for the image - wish i crossstitched.

sam


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I LOVE fractals. There have been some calendars with some absolutely beautiful photographs of fractals. Back in the classroom, introducing the kids to fractals was one of my favorites lessons. Getting them to make some simple ones and coloring them always produced some fabulous art!
thanks Dave....


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


_Beyond_ cool, Dave! Love it!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Thanks, I'm glad you like it. The BT Tower is an iconic structure and that is a transmitter of radio and microwave signals across London, I wanted to express it as electric blue radio waves radiating out. It's the way I envisaged the project when I thought about the tower's function.
> 
> I have created a cross stitch chart of the image. If anyone wants it, PM me an email address that accepts large attachments, it runs to several pages, I will send a copy of the design together with a printable thread organizer and full preview image.
> 
> Dave


I've never done cross stitch before, but have used cross stitch patterns to make bead woven tapestries in the past. Both by hand and with a beading loom. I wonder how well that one would translate? 

I'm going to have to share your image with Randy. He'd really like it, I'm sure.

Oh - and the howlite project is working up very nicely. Will have news offlist for you on that, too.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you, Dave. It's now added to my screensaver photos. It is stunning.
> 
> Back when the Internet was in its infancy (early 70's?), my step-father had a computer at home. Somehow he was playing with fractals. He tried to get me interested in studying to become a computer programer. He showed me some of his fractals. One of the few pleasant memories I have of the guy. Frustration was his lot, none of us was at all interested in making our lives around math or computers. Math was his Nirvana.


Jessica Jean,

Randy is a self taught computer programmer. His grandfather used to teach math to potential math teachers at San Diego State University. He was working on a new numbers theory with a professor in Canada - I believe it was in Edmonton, Alberta - at the time of his passing.

I had a difficult time with geometry in High School and his grandfather remembered failing this guy who supposedly "taught" and was surprised that he found a job doing anything. Then I was properly taught and learned an entire two years worth in less than a month. Gramps was a really good guy and a patient teacher. Randy was very lucky to have him.

Gramps could do extremely complicated physics solutions in his head which utterly amazed us all. It is no wonder Randy loves math and computers. I enjoy using computers, but have no desire whatsoever to do programming. Randy has no desire to do beadwork or knitting, so he does all the programming and I do all the knitting and beading. It works out just fine.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I LOVE fractals. There have been some calendars with some absolutely beautiful photographs of fractals. Back in the classroom, introducing the kids to fractals was one of my favorites lessons. Getting them to make some simple ones and coloring them always produced some fabulous art!
> thanks Dave....


That would be really neat to have a calendar of fractals! Something Randy would love to have on his desk at work.

Fractals are just so gorgeous to look at and enjoy for hours on end.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - your endless talents continue to amaze and delight me - from egg cozies to wonderful fractal photographs - thanks for the image - wish i crossstitched.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam. Cross stitch is easy to do and a lot of fun, it's very absorbing and the results can be stunning.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments, they are greatly appreciated. I'm nothing special, it's just the lop-sided way I see stuff. 

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Thanks for all the compliments, they are greatly appreciated. I'm nothing special, it's just the lop-sided way I see stuff.
> 
> Dave


I think everyone needs to set aside the rose colored glasses and take up lop-sided ones once in a while! You get to see such amazing things.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi everybody, I have just started this weeked's Tea Party, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-20405-1.html

Come along and say "hello"!

Dave


----------



## Joaniva (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes I had an italian lady as a nursing client in the past and she would always make them for me as a treat .I loved them Do you have the recipe. Love squash blossom flowers .They sell them at the scranton farmer's market


----------



## Joaniva (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow thank you For posting this recipe I am going to make it . Really sounds so good .


----------



## Joaniva (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey another upstate new yorker moved to Pa Just like me Cooperstown area moved in the mid 70's to Pa. But NY is always home !!! Thanks for recipe appreciate all the recipes I am reading


----------



## Joaniva (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds great thank you ... Love mexican food


----------



## Joaniva (Jul 6, 2011)

I love your beautiful CAT WOW is that cat cute. I have two house cats and a pug LOVE THEM ALL >


----------



## Joaniva (Jul 6, 2011)

The beautiful Light house WHERE is this scenic spot ?


----------



## Joaniva (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds like goulash with rice instead of elbow mac .


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joaniva said:


> The beautiful Light house WHERE is this scenic spot ?


I dont rightly know the answer to that one. I was just browsing through some on web photos and wanted this one for my avatar. Chuckles, I am a prairie girl at heart and love the ocean views!!  :wink:


----------



## SassyGirl (Mar 28, 2011)

Sounds like a great trip.


----------

